# MalwareBytes Not Responding



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

I've run MalwareBytes twice and it stops responding at a 4404 in the category MEMORY PROCESS.

I'm not sure where to go from here, help please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Uninstall and then download *MalwareBytes* again.
MalwareBytes
If it runs and scans your Pc - post the log file.
Click on the Logs Tab.
Highlight the scan log entry.
Click - Open.
The scan log will appear in Notepad.
Copy and paste it in your next post.

Also download *SuperAntiSpyware* and see if that will run.
SuperAntiSpyware
Download the Free version.
Once downloaded to your desktop.
Close all open browser windows.

*SuperAntiSpyware*
Click on the install icon - allow it to update during the install process.
Select the Quick Scan option.
Click Scan your Computer.
Any infections or problems will be highlighted in red.
After the scan is finished.
Click Continue.
Check that everything is listed.
Click Remove Threats.
Click OK - then click Finish
You may be prompted to restart to finish the removal process.
If Yes - restart your Pc.

Start SuperAntiSpyware again.
Click View Scan Logs.
Highlight the scan log entry.
Click - View Selected Log.
The scan log will appear in Notepad.
Copy and paste in your next post.
======
Download Security Check by screen317 from.
http://screen317.spywareinfoforum.org/
Or
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/securitycheck/

Save it to your Desktop.
Double click the install icon.
If using Vista - Win 7 - right click the install icon and select "Run as Administrator"
A command Prompt window will open.
Let it scan the Pc - press any key when asked.
It should now open in Notepad.
Copy and Paste the result of the scan in the reply box below.

The saved log will be called checkup.txt.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

AFTER you complete post #2, do the following.

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" link to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Note: The "Clean" and "Report" buttons will be grayed out for now.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Report" button.

When the log appears, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi, thanks for getting back to me so quickly! Very impressive!
So I did the requested things you asked and Malwarebytes still froze. I've made all the posts below.

Log for Malwarebytes

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.08.29.09

Windows Vista Service Pack 2 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Dean :: OFFICE-PC [administrator]

29/08/2013 10:28:29 PM
MBAM-log-2013-08-30 (06-42-07).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|D:\|N:\|)
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 812540
Time elapsed: 2 hour(s), 41 minute(s), 9 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 1
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main|Start Page (PUP.Optional.Conduit) -> Bad: (http://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&CUI=UN24262790671205928&UM=1&ctid=CT3286042) Good: (http://www.google.com) -> No action taken.

Folders Detected: 4
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect\bin (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel\dat (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel\dat\update (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.

Files Detected: 18
C:\Program Files\KeyBar_1.8\KeyBar_1.8ToolbarHelper.exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Conduit\CT3286042\KeyBar_1.8AutoUpdateHelper.exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> No action taken.
N:\Documents\frostwire-4.21.3.windows.exe (PUP.Optional.AskToolbar) -> No action taken.
N:\Documents\frostwire-4.21.8.windows.exe (PUP.Optional.OpenCandy) -> No action taken.
N:\Documents\winamp5601_full_emusic-7plus_en-us.exe (PUP.Optional.OpenCandy) -> No action taken.
N:\Documents\winamp561_full_emusic-7plus_en-us.exe (PUP.Optional.OpenCandy) -> No action taken.
N:\Documents\winamp5621_full_emusic-7plus_all.exe (PUP.Optional.OpenCandy) -> No action taken.
N:\Downloads\iLividSetup (1).exe (PUP.Optional.Bandoo) -> No action taken.
N:\Downloads\iLividSetup.exe (PUP.Optional.Bandoo) -> No action taken.
N:\Downloads\Express_Installer.exe (PUP.Optional.Ibryte) -> No action taken.
N:\Downloads\WARRIOR FORUMS\Anthony Devine - Firesale\TWITTER BONUSES\TwitVader.zip (HackTool.Agent) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect\bin\FirefoxModule.dll (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect\bin\ChromeModule.dll (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect\bin\cltmng.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect\bin\InternetExplorerModule.dll (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect\bin\msvcp100.dll (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect\bin\msvcr100.dll (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect\bin\rep.dat (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> No action taken.

(end)

Log for SuperAntiSpyware

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 08/30/2013 at 07:07 AM

Application Version : 5.6.1032

Core Rules Database Version : 10732
Trace Rules Database Version: 8544

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:13:08

Operating System Information
Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit, Service Pack 2 (Build 6.00.6002)
UAC On - Limited User (Administrator User)

Memory items scanned : 856
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 33622
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 8159
File threats detected : 176

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.sigfig.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.telus.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
account.live.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
media.skyauction.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tracking.websitealive.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adviva.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cruisecritic.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rcci.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xtendmedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trackalyzer.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicklivechat.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.px.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
sync.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.mdsmatch.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.mdsmatch.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.stats.paypal.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES

]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ww251.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\DEAN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER

DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]

Log for Security Check

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.73 
Windows Vista Service Pack 2 x86 (UAC is enabled) 
Internet Explorer 9 
Internet Explorer 8 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013 
*Antivirus out of date!* 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
*Out of date HijackThis installed!* 
SUPERAntiSpyware 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300 
HijackThis 2.0.2 
CCleaner 
JavaFX 2.1.1 
Java 7 Update 21 
*Java version out of Date!* 
Adobe Flash Player 11.8.800.94 
Adobe Reader 9 *Adobe Reader out of Date!* 
Adobe Reader 10.1.7 *Adobe Reader out of Date!* 
Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2 *Firefox out of Date!* 
Google Chrome 29.0.1547.57 
Google Chrome 29.0.1547.62 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
AVG avgwdsvc.exe 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C: 6 % *Defragment your hard drive soon! (Do NOT defrag if SSD!)*
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Malwarebytes *'No action taken'*
Run Malwarebytes again this time let it remove all that it finds.
Post the log file

Run AdwCleaner as mentioned in post # 3
Post the log file.
======
*Antivirus out of date!*
Update as soon as possible.
======
Java version *out of Date!* 
http://www.java.com/en/
=====
Adobe Reader 9 Adobe Reader *out of Date!*
Adobe Reader 10.1.7 Adobe Reader *out of Date!*
http://get.adobe.com/reader/
Untick the free McAfee scan before downloading Adobe


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Post a Hjt log - to see what is running on your system.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/hijackthis/
Download the EXE version.

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* .
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* use the AnalyseThis button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.
======
Should the Hjt log not be accessible - you may need to disable UAC.
Go to Control Panel - User Accounts, then turn off and disable the User Account Control[UAC] 
Apply the change > restart your computer.
Make sure that you turn on User Accounts - once we have checked your system.
======
Also post the uninstall log from Hjt log
Start HiJackThis.
At the bottom right - Other Stuff 
Click on Config > Misc Tools.
Click > Open Uninstall Manager.
Click > Save List.
Save the uninstall list file on your desktop.
It will then open in Notepad.
Click Edit > Select All > Edit > Copy-and-Paste the uninstall list in the reply box.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Try running a quick scan instead of a full/complete scan with Malwarebytes and see if that prevents it from freezing up.

A quick scan is usually sufficient anyway and will take much less time to run.

And as blues_harp28 already said, make sure to select and remove EVERYTHING it finds.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.08.29.09

Windows Vista Service Pack 2 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Dean :: OFFICE-PC [administrator]

30/08/2013 5:25:22 PM
MBAM-log-2013-08-30 (18-53-12).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 288507
Time elapsed: 10 minute(s), 55 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 3
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel\dat (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel\dat\update (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

Here is AdwCleaner

# AdwCleaner v3.001 - Report created 30/08/2013 at 19:11:00
# Updated 24/08/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Service Pack 2 (32 bits)
# Username : Dean - OFFICE-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Scan

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

File Found : C:\END
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Components\AskHPRFF.js
File Found : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\search.xml
File Found : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\searchplugins\Conduit.xml
File Found : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\user.js
File Found : C:\Windows\system32\conduitEngine.tmp
Folder Found : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{53c4024f-5a2e-4f2a-b33e-e8784d730938}
Folder Found : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{9ed31f84-c8b3-4926-b950-dff74047ff79}
Folder Found : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\[email protected]
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\AVG Security Toolbar
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\boost_interprocess
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\ConduitEngine
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\KeyBar_1.8
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\Ping.fm
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\CT3286042
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\CT3287811
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Smartbar
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\registry mechanic
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\SearchProtect
Folder Found C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\AskBarDis
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\AskToolbar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\conduitEngine
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\conduitEngine
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Crossrider
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\KeyBar_1.8
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Ping.fm
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Toolbar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Ask.com
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Headlight
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{006EE092-9658-4FD6-BD8E-A21A348E59F5}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{171DEBEB-C3D4-40B7-AC73-056A5EBA4A7E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{3BD44F0E-0596-4008-AEE0-45D47E3A8F0E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{70D46D94-BF1E-45ED-B567-48701376298E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{CD95D125-2992-4858-B3EF-5F6FB52FBAD6}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\AVG Secure Search
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Instant Buzz
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\KeyBar_1.8 Toolbar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Ping.fm Toolbar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\SearchProtect
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{8769ADCE-DBA5-48E9-AFB5-67B12CDF2E61}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{8769ADCE-DBA5-48E9-AFB5-67B12CDF2E61}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Ping.fm
Key Found : HKCU\Software\SearchProtect
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Found : HKCU\Software\visualbee
Key Found : HKCU\Software\YahooPartnerToolbar
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{086AC9E0-1087-49F6-B1ED-551B05C13360}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8769ADCE-DBA5-48E9-AFB5-67B12CDF2E61}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8B78662B-577F-4D86-82C1-3752D2A160E4}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{94496571-6AC5-4836-82D5-D46260C44B17}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE07101B-46D4-4A98-AF68-0333EA26E113}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{BC9FD17D-30F6-4464-9E53-596A90AFF023}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DE9028D0-5FFA-4E69-94E3-89EE8741F468}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Conduit.Engine
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{13ABD093-D46F-40DF-A608-47E162EC799D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKLM\Software\conduitEngine
Key Found : HKLM\Software\conduitEngine
Key Found : HKLM\Software\KeyBar_1.8
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{19472F39-9944-452E-A9B8-7DC76B6881DE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{28B7FFD1-7DCC-4743-B6D9-49E9D3EFC68A}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{8F2E6AB0-43D0-4DC5-8C19-688A620AC739}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{006EE092-9658-4FD6-BD8E-A21A348E59F5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{8B78662B-577F-4D86-82C1-3752D2A160E4}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Conduit Engine 
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\conduitEngine
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\conduitEngine
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\KeyBar_1.8 Toolbar
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Ping.fm Toolbar
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Ping.fm
Key Found : HKLM\Software\SearchProtect
Key Found : HKLM\Software\visualbee
Product Found : Ask Toolbar
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{BA14329E-9550-4989-B3F2-9732E92D17CC}]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{AE07101B-46D4-4A98-AF68-0333EA26E113}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}]

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16490

Setting Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl [Default] - hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=Download&dpid=Download&co=CA&userid=c27ab1ef-4370-4053-b013-0297d9517a90&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
Setting Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl [Default] - hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=Download&dpid=Download&co=CA&userid=c27ab1ef-4370-4053-b013-0297d9517a90&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0.2 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\prefs.js ]

Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.1000082.isPlayDisplay", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.1000082.state", "{\"state\":\"stopped\",\"text\":\"Californi...\",\"description\":\"California Rock - Rock\",\"url\":\"hxxp://www.feedlive.net/california.asx\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.FF19Solved", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.FirstTime", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.PG_ENABLE", "dHJ1ZQ==");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.SearchFromAddressBarUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.UserID", "UN26113276141972425");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.autoDisableScopes", 0);
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.cbfirsttime.enc", "RnJpIE1heSAyNCAyMDEzIDE5OjU5OjI3IEdNVC0wNzAwIChQYWNpZmljIERheWxpZ2h0IFRpbWUp");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.defaultSearch", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"130052378822001564\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"crossDomainAjax\":true,\"getMainFrameTitle\":true,\"getMainFrameUrl\":true,\"getSearchTerm\":true,\"insta[...]
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.enableAlerts", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.enableFix404ByUser", "TRUE");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.fixPageNotFoundErrorByUser", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.fixUrls", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.installDate", "14/5/2013 10:10:10");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.installId", "conduitinstaller.exe");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.installSessionId", "-1");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.installSp", "TRUE");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.installType", "conduitnsisintegration");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.installUsage", "2013-05-25T02:41:26.409506+03:00");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.installUsageEarly", "2013-05-25T02:41:12.3849262+03:00");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.installerVersion", "1.4.2.3");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.keyword", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.lastNewTabSettings", "{\"isEnabled\":true,\"newTabUrl\":\"hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&octid=CT3286042&SearchSource=15&CUI=UN26113276141972425&SSPV=EB_SSPV&Lay=1&UM=2[...]
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.lastVersion", "10.16.300.3");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.mam_gk_installer_preapproved.enc", "ZmFsc2U=");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxp%3A%2F%2Fsearch.conduit.com%2F%3Fctid%3DCT3286042%26octid%3DCT3286042%26SearchSource%3D61%26CUI%3DUN26113276141972425%26UM%3D[...]
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.openThankYouPage", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.openUninstallPage", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.originalHomepage", "about:home");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.originalSearchAddressUrl", "");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.originalSearchEngine", "");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.price-gong.isManagedApp", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.search.searchAppId", "130052378822001564");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.search.searchCount", "0");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.searchFromAddressBarEnabledByUser", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.searchInNewTabEnabledByUser", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.searchRevert", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.searchUserMode", "2");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"CT3286042\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"hxxp://KeyBar18.OurToolbar.com//xpi\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"KeyBar 1.8\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1369438861667");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1369438860305");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1369438861361");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_installUsage_ToolbarInstallEarly_lastUpdate", "1369438852307");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_installUsage_ToolbarInstall_lastUpdate", "1369438868184");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_location_lastUpdate", "1369448849038");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_login_10.16.300.3_lastUpdate", "1369498145097");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1369438859982");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1369448849091");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1369448848748");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1369438860334");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1369498144834");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1369438861731");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.settingsINI", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.showToolbarPermission", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.smartbar.CTID", "CT3286042");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.smartbar.homepage", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.smartbar.toolbarName", "KeyBar 1.8 ");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.startPage", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.toolbarBornServerTime", "25-5-2013");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "25-5-2013");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.toolbarLoginClientTime", "Fri May 24 2013 16:41:05 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.url_history0001.enc", "aHR0cDovL3d3dy5tYXJyaWFnZW1pc3Npb25zLmNvbS9xdW90ZXMtb24tcmVtYXJyaWFnZS86OjpjbGlja2hhbmRsZXI6OjoxMzY5NDUwOTA0NzI3LCwsaHR0cDovL3dpa2kuYW5zd2Vycy5jb20vUS9XaWxs[...]
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042.versionFromInstaller", "10.16.300.3");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3286042_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\":1372372665351,\"isWithState\":\"\",\"timeFromStart\":0,\"timeFromPrev\":0}]");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.FF19Solved", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.UserID", "UN16460514551928428");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.fullUserID", "UN16460514551928428.IN.20130824155042");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.installDate", "24/08/2013 15:50:35");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.installSessionId", "{19F91B17-B6FB-46EB-BB5D-F87F93AB5CAD}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.installSp", "TRUE");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.installerVersion", "1.5.4.5");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.keyword", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.originalHomepage", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&octid=CT3286042&SearchSource=61&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&UP=SP1B165348-75E1-465A-828B-F7096149DB05");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.originalSearchAddressUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.originalSearchEngine", "KeyBar 1.8 Customized Web Search");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.originalSearchEngineName", "");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.searchRevert", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.searchUserMode", "2");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.smartbar.homepage", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.versionFromInstaller", "10.16.9.6");
Line Found : user_pref("CT3287811.xpeMode", "0");
Line Found : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitHomepagesList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&octid=CT3286042&SearchSource=61&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&UP=SP1B165348-75E1-465A-828B-F7096149DB05");
Line Found : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchEngineList", "KeyBar 1.8 Customized Web Search");
Line Found : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=");
Line Found : user_pref("Smartbar.SearchFromAddressBarSavedUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=");
Line Found : user_pref("Smartbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT3286042");
Line Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "VisualBee V.12 Customized Web Search");
Line Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", "VisualBee V.12 Customized Web Search");
Line Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3287811&CUI=UN16460514551928428&UM=2&SearchSource=3&q={searchTerms}");
Line Found : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "VisualBee V.12 Customized Web Search");
Line Found : user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3287811&octid=CT3287811&SearchSource=61&CUI=UN16460514551928428&UM=2&UP=SP1B165348-75E1-465A-828B-F7096149DB05");
Line Found : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3287811&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN16460514551928428&UM=2&q=");
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.addressBarOwnerCTID", "CT3287811");
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.conduitHomepageList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&SearchSource=13,hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&octid=CT3286042&SearchSource[...]
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.conduitSearchAddressUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=,hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?cti[...]
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.defaultSearchOwnerCTID", "CT3287811");
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.homePageOwnerCTID", "CT3287811");
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.machineId", "CEAQERKLAR7NPWY9QTMJG6NMDA6LGD0SK1KOXK9QNMMNPAD6Q8L2OVAZKKJGE57Z6NWONHTDRZX1IKW40X/EWA");
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.originalHomepage", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&SearchSource=13");

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Found : urls_to_restore_on_startup
Found : urls_to_restore_on_startup
Found : urls_to_restore_on_startup

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [30386 octets] - [30/08/2013 18:58:58]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [29353 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:11:00]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1338 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:04:45]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [29474 octets] ##########

Here is the Hijack log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:18:50 PM, on 30/08/2013
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16490)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: KeyBar 1.8 Toolbar - {9ed31f84-c8b3-4926-b950-dff74047ff79} - C:\Program Files\KeyBar_1.8\prxtbKeyB.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 10\SnagitBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS3/contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Increase performance and video formats for your HTML5 - {326E768D-4182-46FD-9C16-1449A49795F4} - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\ie\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Pro\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm BHO - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: KeyBar 1.8 - {9ed31f84-c8b3-4926-b950-dff74047ff79} - C:\Program Files\KeyBar_1.8\prxtbKeyB.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Ping.fm Toolbar - {c59f6d2e-9e08-4757-94fb-b89d9e71a420} - C:\Program Files\Ping.fm\tbPing.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ping.fm Toolbar - {c59f6d2e-9e08-4757-94fb-b89d9e71a420} - C:\Program Files\Ping.fm\tbPing.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 10\SnagitIEAddin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {ae07101b-46d4-4a98-af68-0333ea26e113} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: KeyBar 1.8 Toolbar - {9ed31f84-c8b3-4926-b950-dff74047ff79} - C:\Program Files\KeyBar_1.8\prxtbKeyB.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_UI] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] "C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XboxStat] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe" silentrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=OQBBAFYARgBSAEUARQAtAFYAQQBFAEEAWQAtAFQAMwBMAFUARQAtAE4ATAAzAEQAQQAtAEMAQgBVAEsASAAtAEoARgA3AE0AOQA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANAAwADIAMQA3ADcAOQA5ADIALQBCAEEAKwAxAC0ASwBWADMAKwA3AC0AWABMACsAMQAtAFQAMgAtAEYAUAA5ADIAKwA2AC0AQgBBAFIAOQBHACsAMQAtAFQAQgA5ACsAMgAtAEYATAArADkALQBYAE8AMwA2ACsAMQAtAEYAOQBNADEAMABCACsAMQA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /minimized /regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ANT Agent] C:\Program Files\Garmin\Training Center\ANT_Agent\ANT Agent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = Dean\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.alipay.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.alisoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.taobao.com
O16 - DPF: {49312E18-AA92-4CC2-BB97-55DEA7BCADD6} (WMI Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysProExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1_02) - 
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} - 
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2010\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb5 - {867FCB77-9823-4CD6-8210-D85F968D466F} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2012\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2007 - {026BF40D-BA05-467B-9F1F-AD0D7A3F5F11} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2007\ic2007pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2009 - {03947252-2355-4E9B-B446-8CCC75C43370} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\599\G2AWinLogon.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Windows DreamScene - {E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81} - C:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS3 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS3\Server\bin\VersionCueCS3.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: WebEx Service Host for Support Center (atashost) - WebEx Communications, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\atashost.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Performance Toolkit Disk Defrag Service (DMDefragService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\PC Tools Utilities\Tools\Defrag\DMDefragSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Performance Toolkit Disk Repair Service (DMRepairService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\PC Tools Utilities\Tools\Repair\DMRepairSrv.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.9.1005.12335 (GoogleDesktopManager-051210-111108) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\599\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HideMyIpSRV - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pervasive Workgroup Engine - Unknown owner - C:\PVSW\bin\psql_svc.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: Skype C2C Service - Skype Technologies S.A. - C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SysAid Agent (SysAidAgent) - Ilient Ltd. - C:\Program Files\SysAid\\IliAS.exe
O23 - Service: SysAid Server (SysAidServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SysAidServer\Wrapper.exe
O23 - Service: True Sword 5 Scheduler (TrueSwordSchedulerService) - Security Stronghold - C:\Program Files\True Sword 5\TrueSwordSchedule.exe
O23 - Service: wampapache - Apache Software Foundation - c:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.2.11\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: wampmysqld - Unknown owner - c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.1.36\bin\mysqld.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
O23 - Service: XobniService - Xobni Corporation - C:\Program Files\Xobni\XobniService.exe

--
End of file - 18546 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Folders Detected: 3
> C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.
> C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel\dat (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.
> C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel\dat\update (PUP.Optional.WebCake.A) -> No action taken.


You're NOT selecting and removing EVERYTHING the Malwarebytes scan finds.

That's why the above 3 entries show "no action taken".

-----------------------------------------------------------

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Note: The "Clean" and "Report" buttons will be grayed out for now.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Clean" button, then click "OK".

Allow the cleaning process to finish.

When it's finished, click "OK" in each window that appears.

The computer will restart.

When the log appears during restart, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry, I should have explained that when I hit "CLEAN" the AdwCleaner FREEZES which is the same problem I'm having with the Malwarebytes (which froze again after completing the last step above). I thought I would Post a copy of the log before I hit clean on both just incase so you could see what they're finding.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've been on-line here today for about 5 hours and haven't seen *blues_harp28* come on-line, so he may be off-line for the Labor Day weekend.

You'll need to wait until he replies back with further instructions for you.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Frank,
I just tried using AdWCleaner again and it worked! Here's the post

# AdwCleaner v3.001 - Report created 31/08/2013 at 09:11:08
# Updated 24/08/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Service Pack 2 (32 bits)
# Username : Dean - OFFICE-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Tepfel
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Smartbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\CT3287811
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\CT3286042
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\[email protected]
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{53c4024f-5a2e-4f2a-b33e-e8784d730938}
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{9ed31f84-c8b3-4926-b950-dff74047ff79}
File Deleted : C:\END
File Deleted : C:\Windows\system32\conduitEngine.tmp
File Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\searchplugins\Conduit.xml
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\search.xml
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Components\AskHPRFF.js
File Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\user.js

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Conduit.Engine
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8769ADCE-DBA5-48E9-AFB5-67B12CDF2E61}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{94496571-6AC5-4836-82D5-D46260C44B17}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE07101B-46D4-4A98-AF68-0333EA26E113}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{BC9FD17D-30F6-4464-9E53-596A90AFF023}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DE9028D0-5FFA-4E69-94E3-89EE8741F468}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8B78662B-577F-4D86-82C1-3752D2A160E4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{086AC9E0-1087-49F6-B1ED-551B05C13360}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{13ABD093-D46F-40DF-A608-47E162EC799D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{8769ADCE-DBA5-48E9-AFB5-67B12CDF2E61}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{8769ADCE-DBA5-48E9-AFB5-67B12CDF2E61}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{8B78662B-577F-4D86-82C1-3752D2A160E4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{28B7FFD1-7DCC-4743-B6D9-49E9D3EFC68A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{19472F39-9944-452E-A9B8-7DC76B6881DE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{8F2E6AB0-43D0-4DC5-8C19-688A620AC739}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{006EE092-9658-4FD6-BD8E-A21A348E59F5}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{171DEBEB-C3D4-40B7-AC73-056A5EBA4A7E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{3BD44F0E-0596-4008-AEE0-45D47E3A8F0E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{70D46D94-BF1E-45ED-B567-48701376298E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{006EE092-9658-4FD6-BD8E-A21A348E59F5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{AE07101B-46D4-4A98-AF68-0333EA26E113}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{BA14329E-9550-4989-B3F2-9732E92D17CC}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{9ED31F84-C8B3-4926-B950-DFF74047FF79}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{C59F6D2E-9E08-4757-94FB-B89D9E71A420}]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Ask.com
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Headlight
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SearchProtect
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\visualbee
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\YahooPartnerToolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Ping.fm
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\AskBarDis
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\AskToolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\conduitEngine
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Crossrider
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\KeyBar_1.8
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Ping.fm
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\conduitEngine
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SearchProtect
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\visualbee
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\KeyBar_1.8
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Ping.fm
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\conduitEngine
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Conduit Engine 
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\KeyBar_1.8 Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Ping.fm Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{CD95D125-2992-4858-B3EF-5F6FB52FBAD6}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\AVG Secure Search
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Instant Buzz
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\SearchProtect
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\KeyBar_1.8 Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Ping.fm Toolbar
Product Deleted : Ask Toolbar

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16490

Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl [Default]
Setting Restored : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl [Default]

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0.2 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\prefs.js ]

Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.1000082.isPlayDisplay", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.1000082.state", "{\"state\":\"stopped\",\"text\":\"Californi...\",\"description\":\"California Rock - Rock\",\"url\":\"hxxp://www.feedlive.net/california.asx\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.FF19Solved", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.FirstTime", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.PG_ENABLE", "dHJ1ZQ==");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.SearchFromAddressBarUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.UserID", "UN26113276141972425");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.autoDisableScopes", 0);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.cbfirsttime.enc", "RnJpIE1heSAyNCAyMDEzIDE5OjU5OjI3IEdNVC0wNzAwIChQYWNpZmljIERheWxpZ2h0IFRpbWUp");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.defaultSearch", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"130052378822001564\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"crossDomainAjax\":true,\"getMainFrameTitle\":true,\"getMainFrameUrl\":true,\"getSearchTerm\":true,\"insta[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.enableAlerts", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.enableFix404ByUser", "TRUE");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.fixPageNotFoundErrorByUser", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.fixUrls", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.installDate", "14/5/2013 10:10:10");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.installId", "conduitinstaller.exe");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.installSessionId", "-1");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.installSp", "TRUE");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.installType", "conduitnsisintegration");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.installUsage", "2013-05-25T02:41:26.409506+03:00");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.installUsageEarly", "2013-05-25T02:41:12.3849262+03:00");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.installerVersion", "1.4.2.3");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.keyword", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.lastNewTabSettings", "{\"isEnabled\":true,\"newTabUrl\":\"hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&octid=CT3286042&SearchSource=15&CUI=UN26113276141972425&SSPV=EB_SSPV&Lay=1&UM=2[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.lastVersion", "10.16.300.3");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.mam_gk_installer_preapproved.enc", "ZmFsc2U=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxp%3A%2F%2Fsearch.conduit.com%2F%3Fctid%3DCT3286042%26octid%3DCT3286042%26SearchSource%3D61%26CUI%3DUN26113276141972425%26UM%3D[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.openThankYouPage", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.openUninstallPage", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.originalHomepage", "about:home");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.originalSearchAddressUrl", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.originalSearchEngine", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.price-gong.isManagedApp", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.search.searchAppId", "130052378822001564");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.search.searchCount", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.searchFromAddressBarEnabledByUser", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.searchInNewTabEnabledByUser", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.searchRevert", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.searchUserMode", "2");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"CT3286042\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"hxxp://KeyBar18.OurToolbar.com//xpi\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"KeyBar 1.8\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1369438861667");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1369438860305");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1369438861361");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_installUsage_ToolbarInstallEarly_lastUpdate", "1369438852307");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_installUsage_ToolbarInstall_lastUpdate", "1369438868184");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_location_lastUpdate", "1369448849038");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_login_10.16.300.3_lastUpdate", "1369498145097");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1369438859982");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1369448849091");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1369448848748");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1369438860334");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1369498144834");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1369438861731");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.settingsINI", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.showToolbarPermission", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.smartbar.CTID", "CT3286042");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.smartbar.homepage", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.smartbar.toolbarName", "KeyBar 1.8 ");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.startPage", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.toolbarBornServerTime", "25-5-2013");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "25-5-2013");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.toolbarLoginClientTime", "Fri May 24 2013 16:41:05 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.url_history0001.enc", "aHR0cDovL3d3dy5tYXJyaWFnZW1pc3Npb25zLmNvbS9xdW90ZXMtb24tcmVtYXJyaWFnZS86OjpjbGlja2hhbmRsZXI6OjoxMzY5NDUwOTA0NzI3LCwsaHR0cDovL3dpa2kuYW5zd2Vycy5jb20vUS9XaWxs[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042.versionFromInstaller", "10.16.300.3");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3286042_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\":1372372665351,\"isWithState\":\"\",\"timeFromStart\":0,\"timeFromPrev\":0}]");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.FF19Solved", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.UserID", "UN16460514551928428");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.fullUserID", "UN16460514551928428.IN.20130824155042");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.installDate", "24/08/2013 15:50:35");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.installSessionId", "{19F91B17-B6FB-46EB-BB5D-F87F93AB5CAD}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.installSp", "TRUE");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.installerVersion", "1.5.4.5");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.keyword", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.originalHomepage", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&octid=CT3286042&SearchSource=61&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&UP=SP1B165348-75E1-465A-828B-F7096149DB05");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.originalSearchAddressUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.originalSearchEngine", "KeyBar 1.8 Customized Web Search");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.originalSearchEngineName", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.searchRevert", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.searchUserMode", "2");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.smartbar.homepage", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.versionFromInstaller", "10.16.9.6");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT3287811.xpeMode", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitHomepagesList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&octid=CT3286042&SearchSource=61&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&UP=SP1B165348-75E1-465A-828B-F7096149DB05");
Line Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchEngineList", "KeyBar 1.8 Customized Web Search");
Line Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.SearchFromAddressBarSavedUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT3286042");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "VisualBee V.12 Customized Web Search");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", "VisualBee V.12 Customized Web Search");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3287811&CUI=UN16460514551928428&UM=2&SearchSource=3&q={searchTerms}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "VisualBee V.12 Customized Web Search");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3287811&octid=CT3287811&SearchSource=61&CUI=UN16460514551928428&UM=2&UP=SP1B165348-75E1-465A-828B-F7096149DB05");
Line Deleted : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3287811&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN16460514551928428&UM=2&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.addressBarOwnerCTID", "CT3287811");
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.conduitHomepageList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&SearchSource=13,hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&octid=CT3286042&SearchSource[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.conduitSearchAddressUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3286042&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&q=,hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?cti[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.defaultSearchOwnerCTID", "CT3287811");
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.homePageOwnerCTID", "CT3287811");
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.machineId", "CEAQERKLAR7NPWY9QTMJG6NMDA6LGD0SK1KOXK9QNMMNPAD6Q8L2OVAZKKJGE57Z6NWONHTDRZX1IKW40X/EWA");
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.originalHomepage", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3286042&CUI=UN26113276141972425&UM=2&SearchSource=13");

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Deleted : urls_to_restore_on_startup

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [30386 octets] - [30/08/2013 18:58:58]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [29555 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:11:00]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [29616 octets] - [31/08/2013 08:59:25]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [29265 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:09:14]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1338 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:04:45]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [844 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:04:48]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [25369 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:11:08]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [25430 octets] ##########

After that I tried Malwarebytes and it worked too! It didn't find anything and here's the post!

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.08.29.09

Windows Vista Service Pack 2 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Dean :: OFFICE-PC [administrator]

31/08/2013 9:30:44 AM
mbam-log-2013-08-31 (09-30-44).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 288182
Time elapsed: 11 minute(s), 25 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

I don't want to get ahead of myself here but am I now Virus FREE?

Dean


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Your Anti-virus program was out of date.
Have you updated AVG and then scanned your Pc?

AdwCleaner will need to be run until the scan results come back clean.
Run it again - click *Scan* let it scan and then click *Clean* and post the latest scan result.

Once that is done run Hjt log again and post a New Hjt log scan result.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Blues_harp28,
I've updated my AVG and it wasn't able to get rid of 4 viruses.
I ran AdwCleaner and here is the result:

# AdwCleaner v3.002 - Report created 05/09/2013 at 22:52:16
# Updated 01/09/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Service Pack 2 (32 bits)
# Username : Dean - OFFICE-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\registry mechanic
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Components\AskHPRFF.js
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\search.xml

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{2CE4D4CF-B278-4126-AD1E-B622DA2E8339}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2CE4D4CF-B278-4126-AD1E-B622DA2E8339}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Ask.com
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\AskToolbar
Product Deleted : Google Update Helper
Product Deleted : Ask Toolbar

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16490

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v21.0 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\prefs.js ]

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Deleted : urls_to_restore_on_startup

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [30386 octets] - [30/08/2013 18:58:58]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [29555 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:11:00]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [29616 octets] - [31/08/2013 08:59:25]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [29265 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:09:14]
AdwCleaner[R4].txt - [1962 octets] - [05/09/2013 22:50:50]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1338 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:04:45]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [844 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:04:48]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [25511 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:11:08]
AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [1833 octets] - [05/09/2013 22:52:16]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [1893 octets] ##########

Here is my Hjt log..
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:05:11 PM, on 05/09/2013
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16490)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XBoxStat.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Garmin\Training Center\ANT_Agent\ANT Agent.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\robotaskbaricon.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: RoboForm BHO - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 10\SnagitIEAddin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_UI] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] "C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XboxStat] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe" silentrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=OQBBAFYARgBSAEUARQAtAFYAQQBFAEEAWQAtAFQAMwBMAFUARQAtAE4ATAAzAEQAQQAtAEMAQgBVAEsASAAtAEoARgA3AE0AOQA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANAAwADIAMQA3ADcAOQA5ADIALQBCAEEAKwAxAC0ASwBWADMAKwA3AC0AWABMACsAMQAtAFQAMgAtAEYAUAA5ADIAKwA2AC0AQgBBAFIAOQBHACsAMQAtAFQAQgA5ACsAMgAtAEYATAArADkALQBYAE8AMwA2ACsAMQAtAEYAOQBNADEAMABCACsAMQA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /minimized /regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ANT Agent] C:\Program Files\Garmin\Training Center\ANT_Agent\ANT Agent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = Dean\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.alipay.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.alisoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.taobao.com
O16 - DPF: {49312E18-AA92-4CC2-BB97-55DEA7BCADD6} (WMI Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysProExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1_02) - 
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} - 
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2010\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb5 - {867FCB77-9823-4CD6-8210-D85F968D466F} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2012\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2007 - {026BF40D-BA05-467B-9F1F-AD0D7A3F5F11} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2007\ic2007pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2009 - {03947252-2355-4E9B-B446-8CCC75C43370} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\599\G2AWinLogon.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Windows DreamScene - {E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81} - C:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS3 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS3\Server\bin\VersionCueCS3.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: WebEx Service Host for Support Center (atashost) - WebEx Communications, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\atashost.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Performance Toolkit Disk Defrag Service (DMDefragService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\PC Tools Utilities\Tools\Defrag\DMDefragSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Performance Toolkit Disk Repair Service (DMRepairService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\PC Tools Utilities\Tools\Repair\DMRepairSrv.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.9.1005.12335 (GoogleDesktopManager-051210-111108) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\599\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HideMyIpSRV - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pervasive Workgroup Engine - Unknown owner - C:\PVSW\bin\psql_svc.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: Skype C2C Service - Skype Technologies S.A. - C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SysAid Agent (SysAidAgent) - Ilient Ltd. - C:\Program Files\SysAid\\IliAS.exe
O23 - Service: SysAid Server (SysAidServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SysAidServer\Wrapper.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 8 (TeamViewer8) - TeamViewer GmbH - C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe
O23 - Service: True Sword 5 Scheduler (TrueSwordSchedulerService) - Security Stronghold - C:\Program Files\True Sword 5\TrueSwordSchedule.exe
O23 - Service: wampapache - Apache Software Foundation - c:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.2.11\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: wampmysqld - Unknown owner - c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.1.36\bin\mysqld.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
O23 - Service: XobniService - Xobni Corporation - C:\Program Files\Xobni\XobniService.exe

--
End of file - 14416 bytes

Just a note... My Hjt froze for a while and said not responding then suddenly started again and completed so there is still something going on.

Thanks for your help!
Dean


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

cutstock said:


> I've updated my AVG and it wasn't able to get rid of 4 viruses.


Run an online virus scan with ESET.
http://www.eset.com/us/online-scanner/

*Do not* let ESET remove what it finds.
*Untick* the box next to *Remove found threats*

Post the log files - they can be found here.
C:\Program Files\ESET\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt

Please note - *Do not* let ESET remove what it finds.
----
I will then ask for your post to be checked by one of our Malware Experts - they may ask you to run other scans on your Pc


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your HiJackThis log shows a LOT of services auto-starting and running in the background.

Several of them can be changed from Automatic to Manual.

Several others I'm not familiar with, so I don't know if they need to auto-start and run all the time.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Blues. Here is the Eset log...

[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6920
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=42490f5a2d2be243a14024b4e78e7e35
# engine=15034
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-09-06 09:31:30
# local_time=2013-09-06 02:31:30 (-0800, Pacific Daylight Time)
# country="Canada"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.0.6002 NT Service Pack 2
# compatibility_mode=1039 16777213 100 91 0 64683074 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5892 16776574 100 100 121388520 215110745 0 0
# scanned=566214
# found=1
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=26516
sh=9B7AFC05F48AE3F56DBE1A2114F8FDF50067A187 ft=0 fh=0000000000000000 vn="JS/Adware.Yontoo.C application" ac=I fn="C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\[email protected]\content\overlay.js.vir"

Thanks Flavalle - I disabled all startup programs except for AVG

I'm grateful for you guys and this service!!

cheers,
Dean


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

ESET seems to have found the Quarantine file from AdwCleaner.
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\P rofiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\[email protected]\content\overlay.js.vir"
And JS/Adware.Yontoo.C application"

Quote.
"I've updated my AVG and it wasn't able to get rid of 4 viruses"
I am still concerned about the above.

I am asking for the ESET log file and the other posts to be checked by one of our Malware Experts - they may ask you to run other scans on your Pc

Edit.
Message sent - they will reply as soon as possible.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Hi Cutstock, the detection by Eset is in the ADWCleaner quarantine file and is nothing to be concerned with.

The freezing could be an indication of Malware and as AVG found, but could not remove, four infections we need to run some other scans. If you can find the AVG log please post it.

Please run these five scans and post all six of the logs requested, FRST produces two logs:

*SCAN 1*
Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) and save it to your desktop. Do not get tempted to download Regclean Pro.

*Note*: You need to run the version compatible with your system. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.


Double-click to run it. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will make a log (*FRST.txt*) in the same directory the tool is run. Please copy and paste it to your reply.
The first time the tool is run, it makes another log (*Addition.txt*). Please also copy and paste that into your reply.

*SCAN 2*
As ADWCleaner still showed detections of adware in the last scan please run it again and post the new log.

*SCAN 3*
Download RogueKiller (by tigzy) and save direct to your Desktop.
On the web page select the 32bit or 64bit button to match the bit rate of your version of Windows.


Quit all running programs. 
Start RogueKiller.exe by double clicking on the icon. 
Wait until Prescan has finished. 
Ensure all boxes are ticked under "Report" tab. 
Click on Scan. 
Click on Report when complete. Copy/paste the contents of the report and paste into your next reply.
NOTE: *DO NOT attempt to remove anything that the scan detects.*










*SCAN 4*
Please download RKill 
There are three buttons to choose from with different names on, select the first one and save it to your desktop.


Double-click on the *Rkill* desktop icon to run the tool.
If using Vista or Windows 7, right-click on it and select *Run As Administrator*.
A black DOS box will briefly flash and then disappear. This is normal and indicates the tool ran successfully.
A log pops up at the end of the run. This log file is located at *C:\rkill.log*. *Please post this in your next reply.*
If you do not see the black box flash on the screen delete the icon from the desktop and go back to the link for the download, select the next button and try to run the tool again, continue to repeat this process using the remaining buttons until the tool runs. You will find further links if you scroll down the page with other names, try them one at a time.
If the tool does not run from any of the links provided, please let me know.

*SCAN 5*
*DO NOT* reboot, download Malwarebytes from here if you do not already have it: Malwarebytes. Install the program, run it and let it update. If you already have Malwarebytes launch the program.


Select *Perform full scan* and click on the *Scan* button. When the scan completes click on *Show Results*. 
If the scan does not find any infections the log will appear as soon as it completes, please Copy & Paste it into your next reply.
If items are detected it will stay on the Scanner window and you will see *Objects detected: 1* (the number may be higher). 
Click on *Show Results* and put a check mark next to all the items displayed in the list by clicking on each one in turn *<--- very important*, then click on *Remove Selected*.
The log will appear, Copy & Paste it into your next post. 
Click on OK and close the window.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi I didn't see the addition for scan 1 but here is the FRST text

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 27-09-2013 01
Ran by Dean (administrator) on OFFICE-PC on 01-10-2013 19:22:51
Running from C:\Users\Dean\Downloads
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate Service Pack 2 (X86) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 9
Boot Mode: Normal

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) ===================

(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2014\avgrsx.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgcsrvx.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(SUPERAntiSpyware.com) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
(Acronis) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(WebEx Communications, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\atashost.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
(InterVideo) C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
(Logitech Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
(Alcatel-Lucent) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
() C:\PVSW\bin\psql_svc.exe
() C:\PVSW\bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
() C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
(Intuit) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgnsx.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(Sonic Solutions) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
(Radialpoint Inc.) C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\ServicepointService.exe
(Skype Technologies S.A.) C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
(Ilient Ltd.) C:\Program Files\SysAid\IliAS.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe
(Security Stronghold) C:\Program Files\True Sword 5\TrueSwordSchedule.exe
(Conexant Systems, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
() C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\conime.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgcsrvx.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST (1).exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

HKLM\...\Run: [] - [x]
HKLM\...\Run: [AVG_UI] - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe [4851760 2013-09-15] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [958576 2013-04-04] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [QuickTime Task] - C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe [421888 2013-05-01] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [APSDaemon] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe [59720 2013-04-21] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] - C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2013-09-17] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [BrMfcWnd] - C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe [622592 2007-02-06] (Brother Industries, Ltd.)
HKLM\...\Run: [ControlCenter3] - C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe [65536 2006-07-19] (Brother Industries, Ltd.)
HKLM\...\Runonce: [AvgUninstallURL] - cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=OQBBAFYARgBSAEUARQAtAFYAQQBFAEEAWQAtAFQAMwBMAFUARQAtAE4ATAAzAEQAQQAtAEMAQgBVAEsASAAtAEoARgA3AE0AOQA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANAAwADIAMQA3ADcAOQA5ADIALQBCAEEAKwAxAC0ASwBWADMAKwA3AC0AWABMACsAMQAtAFQAMgAtAEYAUAA5ADIAKwA2AC0AQgBBAFIAOQBHACsAMQAtAFQAQgA5ACsAMgAtAEYATAArADkALQBYAE8AMwA2ACsAMQAtAEYAOQBNADEAMABCACsAMQA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872
Winlogon\Notify\GoToAssist: C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\599\G2AWinLogon.dll (Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc.)
HKCU\...\Run: [uTorrent] - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe [1130576 2013-09-17] (BitTorrent Inc.)
HKCU\...\Run: [AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0913b] - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG 0913b Campaign\AVG-Secure-Search-Update-0913b.exe /PROMPT --mid 48ac2c15000247d6bd0cd15097d2cf94-c636722c98755fd044d6868ec7362a29c3cf7a52 --CMPID 0913b
HKCU\...0c966feabec1\InprocServer32: [Default-shell32] ATTENTION! ====> ZeroAccess?
HKCU\...\Policies\system: [LogonHoursAction] 2
HKCU\...\Policies\system: [DontDisplayLogonHoursWarnings] 1
MountPoints2: {0aa0ee5c-38f8-11e0-9044-0019d1362667} - H:\LaunchU3.exe -a
MountPoints2: {4dcc016a-f345-11db-96b7-0019d1362667} - setupSNK.exe
MountPoints2: {53570aba-1076-11dd-8f48-0019d1362667} - F:\LaunchU3.exe
HKU\Default\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Default User\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Mcx1\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Mcx1\...\Run: [ehTray.exe] - C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe [ 2008-01-19] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKU\Mcx1\...\RunOnce: [ctfmon.exe] - ctfmon.exe /n
HKU\Mcx1\...\Policies\system: [LogonHoursAction] 2
HKU\Mcx1\...\Policies\system: [DontDisplayLogonHoursWarnings] 1
HKU\Mcx1\...\Winlogon: [Shell] EXPLORER.EXE <==== ATTENTION 
AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GOEC62~1.DLL [ 2010-08-03] (Google)

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = http://support.dell.com/support/index.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=gen
SearchScopes: HKLM - DefaultScope value is missing.
BHO: RoboForm Toolbar Helper - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (Siber Systems Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM - Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 10\SnagitIEAddin.dll (TechSmith Corporation)
Toolbar: HKLM - &RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (Siber Systems Inc.)
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No File
Toolbar: HKCU -&Links - {F2CF5485-4E02-4F68-819C-B92DE9277049} - C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
Toolbar: HKCU -Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Toolbar: HKCU -&RoboForm Toolbar - {724D43A0-0D85-11D4-9908-00400523E39A} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (Siber Systems Inc.)
DPF: {49312E18-AA92-4CC2-BB97-55DEA7BCADD6} http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysProExe.CAB
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/polarbear/ultrashim.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} 
DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} 
Handler: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4b8b-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2010\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
Handler: intu-help-qb5 - {867FCB77-9823-4cd6-8210-D85F968D466F} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2012\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
Handler: intu-qt2007 - {026BF40D-BA05-467b-9F1F-AD0D7A3F5F11} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2007\ic2007pp.dll (Intuit Canada, a general partnership/une société en nom collectif.)
Handler: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4a9e-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll (Intuit Canada, a general partnership/une société en nom collectif.)
Handler: intu-qt2009 - {03947252-2355-4e9b-B446-8CCC75C43370} - No File
Handler: intu-res - {9CE7D474-16F9-4889-9BB9-53E2008EAE8A} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\intu-res.dll ()
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - No File
Handler: ms-itss - {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (Skype Technologies)
ShellExecuteHooks: SABShellExecuteHook Class - {5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL [115440 2013-05-07] (SuperAdBlocker.com)
ShellExecuteHooks: - {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - No File [ ]
Winsock: Catalog5 07 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [121704] (Apple Inc.)
Winsock: Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll [196608] ()
Winsock: Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll [196608] ()
Winsock: Catalog9 21 C:\Windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll [196608] ()
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254 75.153.176.9

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_168.dll ()
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer - C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1167637.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF Plugin: @divx.com/DivX Browser Plugin,version=1.0.0 - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll (DivX, LLC)
FF Plugin: @divx.com/DivX VOD Helper,version=1.0.0 - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX OVS Helper\npovshelper.dll (DivX, LLC.)
FF Plugin: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/pdf - C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/vnd.fdf - C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin: @garmin.com/GpsControl - C:\Program Files\Garmin GPS Plugin\npGarmin.dll (GARMIN Corp.)
FF Plugin: @java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin: @java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/OfficeLive,version=1.5 - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3508.1109 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5 - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @Motive.com/NpMotive,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll (Alcatel-Lucent)
FF Plugin: @radialpoint.com/SPA,version=1 - C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\nprpspa.dll (TELUS)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/GoogleTalkPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll (Google)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/O1DPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npo1d.dll (Google)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/O3DPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll ()
FF Plugin HKCU: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @unity3d.com/UnityPlayer,version=1.0 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)
FF SearchPlugin: C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\avg_igeared.xml
FF SearchPlugin: C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\browser\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
FF Extension: ColorZilla - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{6AC85730-7D0F-4de0-B3FA-21142DD85326}
FF Extension: status4evar - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1}.xpi
FF Extension: Kaspersky URL Advisor - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: Hide My IP - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: Adobe Contribute Toolbar - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}
FF Extension: LoudMo Contextual Ad Assistant - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{5006b222-68e8-db5e-ff9d-672ce58c60a6}
FF Extension: Skype Click to Call - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{82AF8DCA-6DE9-405D-BD5E-43525BDAD38A}
FF Extension: Skype Click to Call - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions\{82AF8DCA-6DE9-405D-BD5E-43525BDAD38A}
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}] - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\
FF Extension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{000a9d1c-beef-4f90-9363-039d445309b8}] - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Firefox\
FF Extension: Google Gears - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Firefox\
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{23fcfd51-4958-4f00-80a3-ae97e717ed8b}] - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\firefox\DivXHTML5
FF Extension: DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 <video> - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\firefox\DivXHTML5
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{22119944-ED35-4ab1-910B-E619EA06A115}] - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\Firefox
FF Extension: RoboForm Toolbar for Firefox - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\Firefox

Chrome: 
=======
CHR HomePage: https://www.google.ca/
CHR RestoreOnStartup: "https://www.google.ca/"
CHR DefaultSearchURL: (Google) - {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}{googlemniboxStartMarginParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR DefaultSuggestURL: (Google) - {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client={google:suggestClient}&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer) - internal-remoting-viewer
CHR Plugin: (Native Client) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome PDF Viewer) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\pdf.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Skype Toolbars) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\5.6.0.8442_0\npSkypeChromePlugin.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (RoboForm Plugin for Google Chrome/Opera/etc.) - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\Chrome\plugin/np-rf-plugin.dll (Siber Systems Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (Adobe Acrobat) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (ActiveTouch General Plugin Container) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npatgpc.dll (WebEx Communications, Inc)
CHR Plugin: (DivX Player Netscape Plugin) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npDivxPlayerPlugin.dll (DivX, Inc)
CHR Plugin: (2007 Microsoft Office system) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPOFF12.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office 2003) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPOFFICE.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office Live Plug-in for Firefox) - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Winamp Application Detector) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npwachk.dll (Nullsoft, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (Google Talk Plugin) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll (Google)
CHR Plugin: (Google Talk Plugin Video Accelerator) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (PalmSource Package Installer) - C:\PROGRA~1\Palm\PACKAG~1\NPInstal.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AVG SiteSafety plugin) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AdobeAAMDetect) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Motive Plugin) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll (Alcatel-Lucent)
CHR Plugin: (RIM Handheld Application Loader) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\BBWebSLLauncher\NPWebSLLauncher.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (DivX VOD Helper Plug-in) - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX OVS Helper\npovshelper.dll (DivX, LLC.)
CHR Plugin: (DivX Web Player) - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll (DivX, LLC)
CHR Plugin: (Garmin Communicator Plug-In) - C:\Program Files\Garmin GPS Plugin\npGarmin.dll (GARMIN Corp.)
CHR Plugin: (Google Update) - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U9) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.70.10) - C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (TELUS security advisor) - C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\nprpspa.dll (TELUS)
CHR Plugin: (Windows Live\u0099 Photo Gallery) - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Unity Player) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)
CHR Plugin: (Windows Presentation Foundation) - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave for Director) - C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1167637.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
CHR Extension: (Entanglement Web App) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aciahcmjmecflokailenpkdchphgkefd\3.4.9_0
CHR Extension: (ColorZilla) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bhlhnicpbhignbdhedgjhgdocnmhomnp\0.5.3_0
CHR Extension: (Alexa Traffic Rank) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cknebhggccemgcnbidipinkifmmegdel\3.2_0
CHR Extension: (Skype Links) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\epbmllnadbdnppblcebkkmapkinkdchd\0.3_0
CHR Extension: (Uploading.com Download Manager) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\fleecfcggellpkecmpeahieebiinjebd\0.0.0.2_0
CHR Extension: (PageRank Status) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbdkkfheckcdppiaiabobmennhijkknn\8.5.5.2_0
CHR Extension: (Calculator) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kdkgihpbaofhkiliohfepioflkkbapao\1.0.9_0
CHR Extension: (RoboForm Lite) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kidhjpmgjfbkmcfpfakmdddddgfbhahj\4.6.9_1
CHR Extension: (Skype Click to Call) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.10.0.13089_0
CHR Extension: (Poppit) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mcbkbpnkkkipelfledbfocopglifcfmi\2.2_0
CHR Extension: (Chrome In-App Payments service) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.4.11_0
CHR Extension: (DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 \u003Cvideo\u003E) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nneajnkjbffgblleaoojgaacokifdkhm\2.1.2.145_0
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl] - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Skype for Chromium\skype_chrome_extension.crx
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [nneajnkjbffgblleaoojgaacokifdkhm] - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\chrome\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.crx
CHR StartMenuInternet: Google Chrome - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

R2 !SASCORE; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE [119056 2013-05-23] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R2 AcrSch2Svc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe [846048 2012-04-27] (Acronis)
S3 Adobe Version Cue CS3; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS3\Server\bin\VersionCueCS3.exe [153792 2007-03-20] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
R2 AVGIDSAgent; C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe [3538480 2013-09-03] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R2 avgwd; C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe [301152 2013-09-22] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
S3 DSBrokerService; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe [70656 2006-11-07] ()
S3 GoogleDesktopManager-051210-111108; C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe [30192 2010-08-03] (Google)
R3 HideMyIpSRV; C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe [2396464 2010-07-02] ()
R2 MSSQL$MAXIMIZER; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [43010392 2009-03-30] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [42884448 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 Pervasive Workgroup Engine; C:\PVSW\bin\psql_svc.exe [73728 2007-01-12] ()
R2 ProtexisLicensing; C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe [177704 2007-06-05] ()
R2 ServicepointService; C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\ServicepointService.exe [689392 2010-05-28] (Radialpoint Inc.)
R2 Skype C2C Service; C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe [3289472 2013-07-12] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
S4 SQLAgent$MAXIMIZER; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [366936 2009-03-30] (Microsoft Corporation)
S4 SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [367456 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 SysAidAgent; C:\Program Files\SysAid\\IliAS.exe [1025024 2009-03-18] (Ilient Ltd.)
R2 TrueSwordSchedulerService; C:\Program Files\True Sword 5\TrueSwordSchedule.exe [828416 2010-04-06] (Security Stronghold)
S3 wampapache; c:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.2.11\bin\httpd.exe [24636 2008-12-10] (Apache Software Foundation)
S3 wampmysqld; c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.1.36\bin\mysqld.exe [6582912 2009-06-17] ()
S2 XobniService; C:\Program Files\Xobni\XobniService.exe [46824 2009-10-12] (Xobni Corporation)
S4 CarboniteService; 
S2 sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter; C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe /service /p dellsupportcenter [x]
S2 SysAidServer; "C:\Program Files\SysAidServer\Wrapper.exe" -s "C:\Program Files\SysAidServer\\conf\wrapper.conf"

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

S3 61883; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\61883.sys [45696 2008-01-18] (Microsoft Corporation)
R1 anodlwf; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\anodlwf.sys [12800 2008-05-06] (Alpha Networks Inc.)
R1 Avgdiskx; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgdiskx.sys [120120 2013-08-01] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 AVGIDSDriver; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys [209208 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 AVGIDSHX; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys [145720 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 AVGIDSShim; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys [22840 2013-09-10] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 Avgldx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys [176952 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avglogx; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys [223032 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avgmfx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys [102200 2013-08-20] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avgrkx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys [27448 2013-09-08] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 Avgtdix; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys [193848 2013-08-01] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 CLFS; C:\Windows\System32\CLFS.sys [245736 2009-04-10] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 DSproct; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\GTAction\triggers\DSproct.sys [4736 2006-10-05] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 dsunidrv; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\Drivers\dsunidrv.sys [7424 2006-08-17] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 elagopro; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\elagopro.sys [28672 2007-03-22] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 elaunidr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\elaunidr.sys [5376 2007-03-22] (Gteko Ltd.)
R1 FSES; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fses.sys [34752 2007-11-01] ()
S3 grmnusb; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\grmnusb.sys [8320 2007-03-08] (GARMIN Corp.)
R2 hmip; C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hmip.sys [25032 2012-12-04] (Hide My IP)
R1 kl1; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\kl1.sys [128016 2009-06-15] (Kaspersky Lab)
S3 libusb0; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\libusb0.sys [28160 2009-07-07] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net)
R2 LMIRfsDriver; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LMIRfsDriver.sys [47640 2011-09-16] (LogMeIn, Inc.)
R3 LVPr2Mon; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LVPr2Mon.sys [25624 2008-12-16] ()
R3 LVUSBSta; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LVUSBSta.sys [41752 2008-12-16] (Logitech Inc.)
S3 MREMP50; C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMP50.SYS [21248 2010-06-03] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
S3 MRESP50; C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRESP50.SYS [20096 2010-06-03] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
S3 PalmUSBD; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PalmUSBD.sys [16640 2007-12-04] (PalmSource, Inc.)
R3 pepifilter; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\lv302af.sys [14112 2007-05-09] (Logitech Inc.)
R3 PID_PEPI; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LV302V32.SYS [1276832 2007-05-09] (Logitech Inc.)
S4 RsFx0150; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\RsFx0150.sys [240608 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 RTL8192U; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8192u.sys [423424 2008-09-12] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation )
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS [12880 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 SASENUM; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [12872 2010-05-06] ( SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [67664 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 SCREAMINGBDRIVER; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ScreamingBAudio.sys [34384 2009-12-01] (Screaming Bee LLC)
R3 STHDA; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\stwrt.sys [647680 2007-01-12] (SigmaTel, Inc.)
U3 TrueSight; C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys [26624 2013-09-08] ()
R0 vididr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\vididr.sys [125472 2013-07-03] (Acronis)
R0 vidsflt53; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\vsflt53.sys [83392 2013-07-03] (Acronis)
S3 vvftav302; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vvftav302.sys [475136 2007-03-18] (Vimicro Corporation)
S3 ZSMC301b; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbVM302.sys [1471104 2007-04-04] (Vimicro Corporation)
S4 blbdrive; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys [x]
S3 catchme; \??\C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\catchme.sys [x]
S1 fsvista; \??\C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Anti-Virus\minifilter\fsvista.sys [x]
S3 IpInIp; system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys [x]
S2 LMIInfo; \??\C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaInfo.sys [x]
S4 LMIRfsClientNP; No ImagePath
S3 MREMPR5; \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMPR5.SYS [x]
S3 MRENDIS5; \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRENDIS5.SYS [x]
S3 NwlnkFlt; system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys [x]
S3 NwlnkFwd; system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys [x]
S3 RimUsb; System32\Drivers\RimUsb.sys [x]

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2013-10-01 19:22 - 2013-10-01 19:22 - 01086873 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST (1).exe
2013-09-30 21:16 - 2013-09-30 21:16 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu (1).exe
2013-09-30 20:39 - 2013-09-30 20:39 - 00002013 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\AdwCleaner[S4].txt
2013-09-30 20:18 - 2013-09-30 20:18 - 01045226 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
2013-09-30 07:04 - 2013-09-30 07:04 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.txt
2013-09-30 07:02 - 2013-09-30 07:03 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.csv
2013-09-29 16:53 - 2013-09-29 16:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:50 - 2013-09-29 16:50 - 00000844 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2014.lnk
2013-09-29 16:43 - 2013-09-29 16:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2013-09-29 19:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Avg2014
2013-09-29 16:22 - 2013-09-29 16:22 - 12267089 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\whmcs_v5.2.7.zip
2013-09-28 22:34 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:15 - 2013-07-10 16:15 - 00002620 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\sitemap.xml
2013-09-28 18:14 - 2013-09-28 18:14 - 00002326 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\sitemap (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-26 23:24 - 2013-09-26 23:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\calibre-cache
2013-09-26 23:23 - 2013-09-29 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\Calibre Library
2013-09-26 23:23 - 2013-09-26 23:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\calibre
2013-09-26 23:17 - 2013-09-26 23:17 - 00000843 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\calibre - E-book management.lnk
2013-09-26 23:15 - 2013-09-26 23:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Calibre2
2013-09-26 22:52 - 2013-09-26 22:52 - 05946344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ADE_2.0_Installer.exe
2013-09-26 22:37 - 2013-09-26 22:38 - 52494336 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\calibre-1.5.0.msi
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-09-25 17:56 - 00001845 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Foxit Reader.lnk
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-06-09 21:59 - 00216064 _____ C:\Windows\system32\gcapi_dll.dll
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-09-25 17:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:52 - 2013-09-25 17:53 - 29966088 _____ (Foxit Corporation ) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FoxitReader606.0722_enu_Setup (2).exe
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2006-01-17 01:03 - 00126976 ____N (Brother Industries,LTD) C:\Windows\system32\BrfxD05a.dll
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2003-11-28 18:57 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\brdfxspd.dat
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2001-11-15 01:00 - 00006224 ____N C:\Windows\CVRPAGE.BMP
2013-09-25 07:15 - 2013-09-25 07:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\mflpro
2013-09-25 07:13 - 2013-09-25 07:14 - 69385323 _____ (A.I.SOFT,INC.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\MFC-7820N-inst-Vista-B2-enus.EXE
2013-09-24 20:55 - 2013-09-24 20:55 - 18070536 _____ (Adobe Systems Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdobeAIRInstaller.exe
2013-09-22 21:21 - 2013-09-22 21:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2013-09-22 21:12 - 00001728 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
2013-09-21 09:56 - 2013-09-30 20:37 - 00009598 _____ C:\Windows\pvsw.log
2013-09-21 09:55 - 2013-09-29 16:58 - 00008094 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-09-21 09:35 - 2013-09-21 09:35 - 00015924 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\WOT.torrent
2013-09-21 09:30 - 2013-09-21 09:30 - 00018285 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Alan M. Williams - Money Mastery - Principle Based Money management (Ipod files).torrent
2013-09-21 09:28 - 2013-09-21 09:28 - 00001408 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Robin Leonard - Credit Repair, 8th Edition.torrent
2013-09-21 09:26 - 2013-09-21 09:26 - 00001107 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\I Will Teach you to be Rich - Sethi_ Ramit.pdf.torrent
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2013-09-20 10:20 - 03723656 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-09-18 23:32 - 2013-09-18 23:32 - 00027538 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 6.torrent
2013-09-18 23:31 - 2013-09-18 23:31 - 00028001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 5.torrent
2013-09-18 23:30 - 2013-09-18 23:30 - 00027001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 4.torrent
2013-09-18 23:29 - 2013-09-18 23:29 - 00034673 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs Part 3.torrent
2013-09-18 23:28 - 2013-09-18 23:28 - 00028063 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs (Part 2).torrent
2013-09-18 23:26 - 2013-09-18 23:26 - 00019591 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs.torrent
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Kindle Content
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00001777 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Kindle.lnk
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Amazon
2013-09-18 22:57 - 2013-09-18 22:57 - 00012044 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Book1.xlsx
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 04454952 _____ (Piriform Ltd) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ccsetup405.exe
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 00000806 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2013-09-18 22:04 - 2013-09-18 22:05 - 18035608 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\all Studiopress Theme.zip
2013-09-18 22:02 - 2013-09-18 22:02 - 00290575 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\genesis Version 1.9.1.zip
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Video
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Compressed
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\IDM
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000820 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Internet Download Manager.lnk
2013-09-17 22:37 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 05258232 _____ (Tonec Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\idman617build10.exe
2013-09-17 22:34 - 2013-09-17 22:35 - 38103832 _____ (Amazon.com) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\KindleForPC-installer.exe
2013-09-17 22:16 - 2013-09-17 22:16 - 00003891 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Matthew Higgins, Find, Pitch and Win Your First Web Design Client.pdf.torrent
2013-09-17 22:09 - 2013-09-17 22:09 - 00062685 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Jeff Walker - How To Start From Scratch [18X webrips (MP4) + Audio (MP3) guides (PDF)].torrent
2013-09-17 22:05 - 2013-09-17 22:05 - 00026750 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 7.torrent
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2013-09-17 22:00 - 00000799 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:59 - 01130576 _____ (BitTorrent Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\utorrent.exe
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course (1).torrent
2013-09-17 21:57 - 2013-09-17 21:57 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course.torrent
2013-09-17 21:25 - 2013-09-17 21:25 - 00015164 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.xlsx
2013-09-17 21:13 - 2013-09-17 21:11 - 00001223 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.csv
2013-09-10 22:11 - 2013-09-10 22:11 - 00022840 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-09-08 22:12 - 2013-09-08 22:12 - 00027448 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-09-08 19:29 - 2013-09-08 19:30 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b (1).html
2013-09-08 09:38 - 2013-09-08 09:38 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill.exe
2013-09-08 09:36 - 2013-09-08 09:36 - 00003762 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_09082013_093622.txt
2013-09-08 09:32 - 2013-09-08 09:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RK_Quarantine
2013-09-08 09:32 - 2013-09-08 09:32 - 00026624 _____ C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys
2013-09-08 09:30 - 2013-09-08 09:30 - 00918016 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller.exe
2013-09-08 09:26 - 2013-09-08 09:26 - 01037278 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (1).exe
2013-09-08 09:11 - 2013-09-08 09:11 - 01600368 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AVG_Uploader_Free_en.exe
2013-09-08 08:55 - 2013-09-08 08:56 - 00042967 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Addition.txt
2013-09-08 08:52 - 2013-09-08 08:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-09-08 08:51 - 2013-09-08 08:51 - 01082239 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.exe
2013-09-07 09:00 - 2013-10-01 06:58 - 00000198 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\eset.txt
2013-09-06 07:07 - 2013-09-06 07:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\ESET
2013-09-06 07:06 - 2013-09-06 07:06 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe
2013-09-05 22:50 - 2013-09-05 22:50 - 01037222 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
2013-09-05 20:13 - 2013-09-05 20:14 - 14266592 _____ (Siber Systems) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AiRoboForm-cnetc.exe
2013-09-03 20:32 - 2013-09-03 20:32 - 04426880 _____ (TeamViewer) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewerQS_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:30 - 2013-09-03 20:30 - 00000957 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TeamViewer 8.lnk
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 05795048 _____ (TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewer_Setup_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TeamViewer
2013-09-02 10:39 - 2013-09-02 10:39 - 00176952 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00223032 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00209208 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00145720 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidshx.sys

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

2013-10-01 19:22 - 2013-10-01 19:22 - 01086873 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST (1).exe
2013-10-01 19:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-10-01 19:03 - 2010-02-12 01:04 - 00000882 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-10-01 18:41 - 2010-12-22 12:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\MFAData
2013-10-01 18:41 - 2006-11-02 05:51 - 01876023 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-10-01 18:37 - 2006-11-02 05:47 - 00005008 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-10-01 18:37 - 2006-11-02 05:47 - 00005008 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-10-01 18:27 - 2009-06-29 05:30 - 00000904 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001UA.job
2013-10-01 14:49 - 2008-09-05 11:07 - 00001122 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUser.job
2013-10-01 14:27 - 2009-06-29 05:30 - 00000852 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001Core.job
2013-10-01 13:03 - 2010-02-12 01:04 - 00000878 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-10-01 06:58 - 2013-09-07 09:00 - 00000198 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\eset.txt
2013-09-30 21:16 - 2013-09-30 21:16 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu (1).exe
2013-09-30 20:39 - 2013-09-30 20:39 - 00002013 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\AdwCleaner[S4].txt
2013-09-30 20:39 - 2007-05-08 10:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2013-09-30 20:38 - 2010-05-25 18:10 - 00052597 _____ C:\ProgramData\nvModes.001
2013-09-30 20:38 - 2010-05-25 12:19 - 00052597 _____ C:\ProgramData\nvModes.dat
2013-09-30 20:37 - 2013-09-21 09:56 - 00009598 _____ C:\Windows\pvsw.log
2013-09-30 20:37 - 2009-02-10 11:17 - 00000462 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\SDMsgUpdate (SD).job
2013-09-30 20:37 - 2006-11-02 06:00 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-09-30 20:34 - 2006-11-02 06:00 - 00032604 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2013-09-30 20:33 - 2013-08-30 18:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\AdwCleaner
2013-09-30 20:18 - 2013-09-30 20:18 - 01045226 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
2013-09-30 07:14 - 2013-06-27 16:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2013-09-30 07:04 - 2013-09-30 07:04 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.txt
2013-09-30 07:03 - 2013-09-30 07:02 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.csv
2013-09-29 19:53 - 2013-09-29 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Avg2014
2013-09-29 16:58 - 2013-09-21 09:55 - 00008094 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-09-29 16:53 - 2013-09-29 16:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:51 - 2013-09-29 16:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:51 - 2012-09-29 17:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2013
2013-09-29 16:50 - 2013-09-29 16:50 - 00000844 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2014.lnk
2013-09-29 16:42 - 2009-04-08 09:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVG
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2013-09-26 23:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\Calibre Library
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2009-07-21 14:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\FileZilla
2013-09-29 16:22 - 2013-09-29 16:22 - 12267089 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\whmcs_v5.2.7.zip
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:34 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:14 - 2013-09-28 18:14 - 00002326 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\sitemap (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-27 13:27 - 2007-10-08 10:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2012-10-29 11:15 - 00002080 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
2013-09-26 23:40 - 2013-09-26 23:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\calibre
2013-09-26 23:40 - 2006-11-02 03:33 - 01023998 _____ C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-09-26 23:24 - 2013-09-26 23:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\calibre-cache
2013-09-26 23:17 - 2013-09-26 23:17 - 00000843 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\calibre - E-book management.lnk
2013-09-26 23:15 - 2013-09-26 23:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Calibre2
2013-09-26 22:52 - 2013-09-26 22:52 - 05946344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ADE_2.0_Installer.exe
2013-09-26 22:38 - 2013-09-26 22:37 - 52494336 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\calibre-1.5.0.msi
2013-09-25 17:57 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-09-25 17:56 - 00001845 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Foxit Reader.lnk
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:53 - 2013-09-25 17:52 - 29966088 _____ (Foxit Corporation ) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FoxitReader606.0722_enu_Setup (2).exe
2013-09-25 17:37 - 2007-09-12 14:50 - 00000065 _____ C:\Windows\system32\bd7820n.dat
2013-09-25 17:37 - 2007-02-19 09:59 - 00000426 _____ C:\Windows\BRWMARK.INI
2013-09-25 17:35 - 2007-04-12 00:25 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Users\Dean
2013-09-25 17:31 - 2007-02-19 09:57 - 00001079 _____ C:\Windows\Brpfx04a.ini
2013-09-25 17:31 - 2007-02-19 09:57 - 00000159 _____ C:\Windows\brpcfx.ini
2013-09-25 17:28 - 2007-02-19 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Brother
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2007-02-08 02:46 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2013-09-25 07:15 - 2013-09-25 07:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\mflpro
2013-09-25 07:14 - 2013-09-25 07:13 - 69385323 _____ (A.I.SOFT,INC.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\MFC-7820N-inst-Vista-B2-enus.EXE
2013-09-24 20:57 - 2009-04-03 11:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2013-09-24 20:55 - 2013-09-24 20:55 - 18070536 _____ (Adobe Systems Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdobeAIRInstaller.exe
2013-09-24 20:54 - 2009-03-09 14:08 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Adobe
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-09-22 21:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-08-25 19:22 - 00001666 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-08-25 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\iTunes
2013-09-22 21:21 - 2007-10-18 15:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2013-09-22 21:12 - 00001728 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2008-01-30 17:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2013-09-21 09:35 - 2013-09-21 09:35 - 00015924 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\WOT.torrent
2013-09-21 09:30 - 2013-09-21 09:30 - 00018285 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Alan M. Williams - Money Mastery - Principle Based Money management (Ipod files).torrent
2013-09-21 09:28 - 2013-09-21 09:28 - 00001408 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Robin Leonard - Credit Repair, 8th Edition.torrent
2013-09-21 09:26 - 2013-09-21 09:26 - 00001107 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\I Will Teach you to be Rich - Sethi_ Ramit.pdf.torrent
2013-09-21 09:04 - 2011-07-14 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\PC Tools
2013-09-21 09:04 - 2011-07-14 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PC Tools Utilities
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2013-09-20 10:20 - 03723656 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00692616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00071048 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-09-18 23:33 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Kindle Content
2013-09-18 23:32 - 2013-09-18 23:32 - 00027538 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 6.torrent
2013-09-18 23:31 - 2013-09-18 23:31 - 00028001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 5.torrent
2013-09-18 23:30 - 2013-09-18 23:30 - 00027001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 4.torrent
2013-09-18 23:29 - 2013-09-18 23:29 - 00034673 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs Part 3.torrent
2013-09-18 23:28 - 2013-09-18 23:28 - 00028063 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs (Part 2).torrent
2013-09-18 23:26 - 2013-09-18 23:26 - 00019591 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs.torrent
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00001777 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Kindle.lnk
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Amazon
2013-09-18 22:57 - 2013-09-18 22:57 - 00012044 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Book1.xlsx
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2013-05-14 10:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PDFCreator
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2011-03-21 18:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2010-05-29 19:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Azureus
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 04454952 _____ (Piriform Ltd) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ccsetup405.exe
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 00000806 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2010-05-25 10:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2013-09-18 22:05 - 2013-09-18 22:04 - 18035608 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\all Studiopress Theme.zip
2013-09-18 22:02 - 2013-09-18 22:02 - 00290575 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\genesis Version 1.9.1.zip
2013-09-17 22:42 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Video
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Compressed
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\IDM
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000820 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Internet Download Manager.lnk
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:37 - 05258232 _____ (Tonec Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\idman617build10.exe
2013-09-17 22:35 - 2013-09-17 22:34 - 38103832 _____ (Amazon.com) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\KindleForPC-installer.exe
2013-09-17 22:16 - 2013-09-17 22:16 - 00003891 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Matthew Higgins, Find, Pitch and Win Your First Web Design Client.pdf.torrent
2013-09-17 22:09 - 2013-09-17 22:09 - 00062685 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Jeff Walker - How To Start From Scratch [18X webrips (MP4) + Audio (MP3) guides (PDF)].torrent
2013-09-17 22:05 - 2013-09-17 22:05 - 00026750 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 7.torrent
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2013-09-17 22:00 - 00000799 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2009-07-31 09:38 - 00000779 _____ C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2009-07-31 09:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\uTorrent
2013-09-17 21:59 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 01130576 _____ (BitTorrent Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\utorrent.exe
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course (1).torrent
2013-09-17 21:57 - 2013-09-17 21:57 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course.torrent
2013-09-17 21:26 - 2011-10-25 13:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\MALWAREBYTES ANTI-MALWARE
2013-09-17 21:25 - 2013-09-17 21:25 - 00015164 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.xlsx
2013-09-17 21:11 - 2013-09-17 21:13 - 00001223 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.csv
2013-09-10 22:11 - 2013-09-10 22:11 - 00022840 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-09-08 22:12 - 2013-09-08 22:12 - 00027448 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-09-08 19:30 - 2013-09-08 19:29 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b (1).html
2013-09-08 09:56 - 2013-08-29 22:01 - 00469990 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Rkill.txt
2013-09-08 09:38 - 2013-09-08 09:38 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill.exe
2013-09-08 09:36 - 2013-09-08 09:36 - 00003762 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_09082013_093622.txt
2013-09-08 09:36 - 2013-09-08 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RK_Quarantine
2013-09-08 09:32 - 2013-09-08 09:32 - 00026624 _____ C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys
2013-09-08 09:30 - 2013-09-08 09:30 - 00918016 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller.exe
2013-09-08 09:26 - 2013-09-08 09:26 - 01037278 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (1).exe
2013-09-08 09:11 - 2013-09-08 09:11 - 01600368 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AVG_Uploader_Free_en.exe
2013-09-08 08:56 - 2013-09-08 08:55 - 00042967 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Addition.txt
2013-09-08 08:52 - 2013-09-08 08:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-09-08 08:51 - 2013-09-08 08:51 - 01082239 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.exe
2013-09-07 09:17 - 2009-03-26 12:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-09-06 07:07 - 2013-09-06 07:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\ESET
2013-09-06 07:06 - 2013-09-06 07:06 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe
2013-09-06 07:03 - 2007-04-12 07:39 - 00144360 ____H C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2013-09-05 23:05 - 2013-08-30 19:18 - 00014418 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\hijackthis.log
2013-09-05 23:03 - 2013-08-30 19:15 - 00002521 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
2013-09-05 23:01 - 2009-12-08 00:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox
2013-09-05 23:01 - 2009-08-10 13:07 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Dropbox
2013-09-05 22:50 - 2013-09-05 22:50 - 01037222 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
2013-09-05 20:15 - 2011-03-24 09:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\RoboForm
2013-09-05 20:14 - 2013-09-05 20:13 - 14266592 _____ (Siber Systems) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AiRoboForm-cnetc.exe
2013-09-05 19:53 - 2006-11-02 05:46 - 01848360 _____ C:\Windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2013-09-05 19:52 - 2012-04-25 16:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2013-09-05 19:46 - 2009-07-31 12:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
2013-09-03 20:32 - 2013-09-03 20:32 - 04426880 _____ (TeamViewer) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewerQS_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:30 - 2013-09-03 20:30 - 00000957 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TeamViewer 8.lnk
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 05795048 _____ (TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewer_Setup_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TeamViewer
2013-09-02 10:39 - 2013-09-02 10:39 - 00176952 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00223032 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00209208 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00145720 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidshx.sys

Files to move or delete:
====================
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\desktop.ini
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdu.DAT
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdw.DAT
C:\Users\Dean\GoogleVoiceAndVideoSetup.exe
C:\Users\Dean\mikogo-starter.exe
C:\Users\Dean\Shockwave_Installer_Slim.exe

Some content of TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\Quarantine.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\_isC014.exe

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

LastRegBack: 2013-10-01 08:47

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

SCAN 2

# AdwCleaner v3.006 - Report created 01/10/2013 at 20:34:14
# Updated 01/10/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Service Pack 2 (32 bits)
# Username : Dean - OFFICE-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
# Option : Scan

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\AskToolbar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Ask.com
Product Found : Ask Toolbar

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16490

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v21.0 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\prefs.js ]

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [30386 octets] - [30/08/2013 18:58:58]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [29555 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:11:00]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [29616 octets] - [31/08/2013 08:59:25]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [29265 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:09:14]
AdwCleaner[R4].txt - [1962 octets] - [05/09/2013 22:50:50]
AdwCleaner[R5].txt - [1695 octets] - [08/09/2013 09:26:43]
AdwCleaner[R6].txt - [1938 octets] - [30/09/2013 20:18:52]
AdwCleaner[R7].txt - [1312 octets] - [01/10/2013 20:34:14]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1338 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:04:45]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [844 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:04:48]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [25511 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:11:08]
AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [1973 octets] - [05/09/2013 22:52:16]
AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [2013 octets] - [30/09/2013 20:33:19]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R7].txt - [1672 octets] ##########


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Scan 4

RogueKiller V8.7.0 [Sep 30 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.adlice.com/forum/
Website : http://www.adlice.com/softwares/roguekiller/
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows Vista (6.0.6002 Service Pack 2) 32 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Dean [Admin rights]
Mode : Scan -- Date : 10/01/2013 21:10:10
| ARK || FAK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 7 ¤¤¤
[RUN][SUSP PATH] HKCU\[...]\Run : AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0913b (C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG 0913b Campaign\AVG-Secure-Search-Update-0913b.exe /PROMPT --mid 48ac2c15000247d6bd0cd15097d2cf94-c636722c98755fd044d6868ec7362a29c3cf7a52 --CMPID 0913b [x][x][x]) -> FOUND
[RUN][SUSP PATH] HKUS\S-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001\[...]\Run : AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0913b (C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG 0913b Campaign\AVG-Secure-Search-Update-0913b.exe /PROMPT --mid 48ac2c15000247d6bd0cd15097d2cf94-c636722c98755fd044d6868ec7362a29c3cf7a52 --CMPID 0913b [x][x][x]) -> FOUND
[HJ POL][PUM] HKLM\[...]\System : EnableLUA (0) -> FOUND
[HJ SMENU][PUM] HKCU\[...]\Advanced : Start_ShowPrinters (0) -> FOUND
[HJ SMENU][PUM] HKCU\[...]\Advanced : Start_ShowRun (0) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK][PUM] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee} (1) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK][PUM] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> FOUND

¤¤¤ Scheduled tasks : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Startup Entries : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Web browsers : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [LOADED] ¤¤¤
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe ([email protected]@@[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]) : MSVCP90.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x1C7E8216)
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe (__pioinfo) : MSVCR90.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x719157AE)
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe (FwDoNothingOnObject) : FirewallAPI.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x35C27A66)
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe (FwEnableMemTracing) : FirewallAPI.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x35C27A66)
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe (FwSetMemLeakPolicy) : FirewallAPI.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x35C27A66)

¤¤¤ External Hives: ¤¤¤
-> D:\windows\system32\config\SYSTEM | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\windows\system32\config\SOFTWARE | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\windows\system32\config\SECURITY | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\windows\system32\config\SAM | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\windows\system32\config\DEFAULT | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]

¤¤¤ Infection : ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: (\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE0 @ SCSI) (Standard disk drives) - WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] bfa99ec64dbe68eadea898ff09576648
[BSP] d6a40a8ea94bc8ebd8c3dbad69f7b5dc : Windows Vista MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] DELL-UTIL (0xde) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 306 Mo
1 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 628736 | Size: 81934 Mo
2 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 168429568 | Size: 1825488 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive1: (\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE1 @ SCSI) (Standard disk drives) - ST3320613AS +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 914c58f8aa5c9136ecf167066ec09fbd
[BSP] 2c33b1a8a5c01a3e9ddb5dc7f2051482 : Windows Vista MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 305243 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive2: (\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE2 @ USB) (Standard disk drives) - Hitachi HDS722020ALA330 USB Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 8f463982415c40b27b28b8c14d0f2f56
[BSP] 988270ba60c167fe4b788be12af0d206 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 1907726 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
Error reading LL2 MBR!

Finished : << RKreport[0]_S_10012013_211010.txt >>
RKreport[0]_S_09082013_093622.txt


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry last one was scan 3


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

RogueKiller V8.7.0 [Sep 30 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.adlice.com/forum/
Website : http://www.adlice.com/softwares/roguekiller/
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows Vista (6.0.6002 Service Pack 2) 32 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Dean [Admin rights]
Mode : Scan -- Date : 10/01/2013 21:10:10
| ARK || FAK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 7 ¤¤¤
[RUN][SUSP PATH] HKCU\[...]\Run : AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0913b (C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG 0913b Campaign\AVG-Secure-Search-Update-0913b.exe /PROMPT --mid 48ac2c15000247d6bd0cd15097d2cf94-c636722c98755fd044d6868ec7362a29c3cf7a52 --CMPID 0913b [x][x][x]) -> FOUND
[RUN][SUSP PATH] HKUS\S-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001\[...]\Run : AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0913b (C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG 0913b Campaign\AVG-Secure-Search-Update-0913b.exe /PROMPT --mid 48ac2c15000247d6bd0cd15097d2cf94-c636722c98755fd044d6868ec7362a29c3cf7a52 --CMPID 0913b [x][x][x]) -> FOUND
[HJ POL][PUM] HKLM\[...]\System : EnableLUA (0) -> FOUND
[HJ SMENU][PUM] HKCU\[...]\Advanced : Start_ShowPrinters (0) -> FOUND
[HJ SMENU][PUM] HKCU\[...]\Advanced : Start_ShowRun (0) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK][PUM] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee} (1) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK][PUM] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> FOUND

¤¤¤ Scheduled tasks : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Startup Entries : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Web browsers : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [LOADED] ¤¤¤
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe ([email protected]@@[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]) : MSVCP90.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x1C7E8216)
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe (__pioinfo) : MSVCR90.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x719157AE)
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe (FwDoNothingOnObject) : FirewallAPI.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x35C27A66)
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe (FwEnableMemTracing) : FirewallAPI.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x35C27A66)
[Inline] EAT @explorer.exe (FwSetMemLeakPolicy) : FirewallAPI.dll -> HOOKED (Unknown @ 0x35C27A66)

¤¤¤ External Hives: ¤¤¤
-> D:\windows\system32\config\SYSTEM | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\windows\system32\config\SOFTWARE | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\windows\system32\config\SECURITY | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\windows\system32\config\SAM | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\windows\system32\config\DEFAULT | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]
-> D:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT | DRVINFO [Drv - D:] | SYSTEMINFO [Sys - x:] [Sys32 - FOUND] | USERINFO [Startup - NOT_FOUND]

¤¤¤ Infection : ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: (\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE0 @ SCSI) (Standard disk drives) - WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] bfa99ec64dbe68eadea898ff09576648
[BSP] d6a40a8ea94bc8ebd8c3dbad69f7b5dc : Windows Vista MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] DELL-UTIL (0xde) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 306 Mo
1 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 628736 | Size: 81934 Mo
2 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 168429568 | Size: 1825488 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive1: (\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE1 @ SCSI) (Standard disk drives) - ST3320613AS +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 914c58f8aa5c9136ecf167066ec09fbd
[BSP] 2c33b1a8a5c01a3e9ddb5dc7f2051482 : Windows Vista MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 305243 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive2: (\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE2 @ USB) (Standard disk drives) - Hitachi HDS722020ALA330 USB Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 8f463982415c40b27b28b8c14d0f2f56
[BSP] 988270ba60c167fe4b788be12af0d206 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 1907726 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
Error reading LL2 MBR!

Finished : << RKreport[0]_S_10012013_211010.txt >>
RKreport[0]_S_09082013_093622.txt


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

ok, this may be a first... when I try to post the RKILL here, it pastes into the message box but will not save and stalls the page???? I've got the text so what should I do?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Welcome back.

Your PC has a Zero Access Rootkit infection. It should be dealt with as soon as possible. Leaving it for this length of time will have allowed it to get deep into the system and if you use this PC for logging in to any financial institutions or making credit card purchases you should inform those institutions immediately that your system has been compromised. You should also use a clean working PC to change all the passwords that you use on this system for any site that you log into including your email account/s. Do not use this PC again to log into any site other than this one until it has been completely cleaned.

I've not come across an issue posting a log from Rkill, the log is a text document, just the same as the others you posted.

The ADWCleaner scan you posted only shows you ran the scan, but not the Clean up, please run it again and finish with the Clean button, then post the new log.

You posted the RogueKiller log twice 

The FRST Addition.txt log will be in your Downloads folder, please post it. All the scan instructions tell you to download and save the applications to your Desktop, you have saved them to the Downloads folder so the logs are not visible without opening the Downloads folder and having a look.

==========================================================

Now to start the clean up:

Open Notepad and *Copy & Paste* the contents of the code box below into it. To do this highlight the entire contents of the box, right click on the highlighted area and select *Copy* then right click in the Notepad window and select *Paste*. Save it to the same location that FRST is saved in as *fixlist.txt* _*<--- it is very important to spell this name exactly as written here.*_


```
HKU\Mcx1\...\Winlogon: [Shell] EXPLORER.EXE <==== ATTENTION 
HKCU\...0c966feabec1\InprocServer32: [Default-shell32] ATTENTION! ====> ZeroAccess?
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No File
Handler: intu-qt2009 - {03947252-2355-4e9b-B446-8CCC75C43370} - No File
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - No File
ShellExecuteHooks: - {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - No File [ ]
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Skype Toolbars) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\5.6.0.8442_0\npSky peChromePlugin.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (PalmSource Package Installer) - C:\PROGRA~1\Palm\PACKAG~1\NPInstal.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AVG SiteSafety plugin) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AdobeAAMDetect) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Google Update) - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (RIM Handheld Application Loader) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\BBWebSLLauncher\NPWebSLLauncher.dll No File
R1 kl1; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\kl1.sys [128016 2009-06-15] (Kaspersky Lab)
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\kl1.sys
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\desktop.ini
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdu.DAT
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdw.DAT
C:\Users\Dean\GoogleVoiceAndVideoSetup.exe
C:\Users\Dean\mikogo-starter.exe
C:\Users\Dean\Shockwave_Installer_Slim.exe
```
*NOTICE: This script was written specifically for this user, for use on that particular machine. Running this on another machine may cause damage to your operating system.*


Launch FRST by double clicking on it.
When the *FRST* window opens click on the *Fix* button just once and wait.
The tool will make a log in the same location the program is run from (Fixlog.txt) please *Copy & Paste* it into your next reply.
===================================

When done reboot the system and run the TFC scan as detailed below and run another scan with RogueKiller and post the new log, then see if you can run Rkill again and post the new log from that. (No need to post any log from TFC).

There was a remnant service from Kaspersky Anti Virus still running in your system, please run this clean up tool: Kaspersky Uninstall Tool

Download Temporary file cleaner and save it to the desktop.
Double click on the icon to run it (it appears as a dark grey dustbin). For Windows 7 and Vista right click the icon and select *Run as Administrator*.
When the window opens click on* Start*. It will close all running programs and clear the desktop icons.
When complete you may be asked to reboot, if so accept the request and your PC will reboot automatically.

==============================

Please also perform this operation:

*Winsock repair.*


Click on Start and type *cmd* into the search box.
When the menu pops up right click on *CMD* and then click on *Run as Administrator*.
The Command Prompt box will open. Copy and Paste this command at the flashing cursor and hit the Enter key:
*netsh winsock reset*
You should see confirmation that the *Winsock Catalog* has been reset, if not please post what you do see.
Close the window and reboot the PC and check for internet connection.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Mark, thanks so much here... blown away. I was out of town and now back for a week. I have just uninstalled Roboform that stored all my passwords. I posted Roguekiller twice just to test because I couldn't post RKill. I tried it again after my last post and it still timed out the browser.

I will do the instructions above in sections so I don't lose anything. Thanks for everything here!

By the way, here is scan 5

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.09.30.06

Windows Vista Service Pack 2 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Dean :: OFFICE-PC [administrator]

01/10/2013 10:26:47 PM
mbam-log-2013-10-01 (22-26-47).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|D:\|N:\|)
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 803569
Time elapsed: 3 hour(s), 20 minute(s), 8 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Trying Scan 4 again...

Rkill 2.6.1 by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/
Copyright 2008-2013 BleepingComputer.com
More Information about Rkill can be found at this link:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic308364.html

Program started at: 10/01/2013 09:58:57 PM in x86 mode.
Windows Version: Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Service Pack 2

Checking for Windows services to stop:

* No malware services found to stop.

Checking for processes to terminate:

* C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (PID: 1808) [WD-HEUR]
* C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe (PID: 4292) [WD-HEUR]
* C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (2).exe (PID: 5824) [UP-HEUR]
* C:\Windows\system32\notepad.exe (PID: 4012) [WD-HEUR]
* C:\Windows\system32\conime.exe (PID: 1820) [WD-HEUR]

5 proccesses terminated!

Possibly Patched Files.

* C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
* C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
* C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
* C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

Checking Registry for malware related settings:

* No issues found in the Registry.

Resetting .EXE, .COM, & .BAT associations in the Windows Registry.

Performing miscellaneous checks:

* Windows Defender Disabled

[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware" = dword:00000001

Checking Windows Service Integrity:

* Windows Defender (WinDefend) is not Running.
Startup Type set to: Automatic

Searching for Missing Digital Signatures:

* C:\Windows\System32\appmgmts.dll : 148,992 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 0fe769cae5855b53c90e23f85e7e89ff [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\appmgmts.dll : 148,992 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 0fe769cae5855b53c90e23f85e7e89ff [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-g..oftwareinstallation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_7f9826685f1e9065\appmgmts.dll : 148,480 : 11/02/2006 05:34 AM : 051e86735b71e8402aebc1d662f26ba2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-g..oftwareinstallation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_81cee8645c09a139\appmgmts.dll : 148,992 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : c56ded3fe618c8bae1aaaf4e801ccb3e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-g..oftwareinstallation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_83ba6170592b6c85\appmgmts.dll : 148,992 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 0fe769cae5855b53c90e23f85e7e89ff [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll : 81,920 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : a3629a0c4226f9e9c72faaeebc3ad33c [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\browser.dll : 81,920 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : a3629a0c4226f9e9c72faaeebc3ad33c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-browserservice_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_76b264bda1136499\browser.dll : 81,408 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : beb6470532b7461d7bb426e3facb424f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-browserservice_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_78e926b99dfe756d\browser.dll : 81,920 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : a3629a0c4226f9e9c72faaeebc3ad33c [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll : 11,776 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 7f15b4953378c8b5161d65c26d5fed4d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\cngaudit.dll : 11,776 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 7f15b4953378c8b5161d65c26d5fed4d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cngaudit-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_e62d292932a96ce6\cngaudit.dll : 11,776 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 7f15b4953378c8b5161d65c26d5fed4d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 08/31/2010 08:44 AM : dc8891a9203810fc994e7fccf76e94c8 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 50cdfd99e606d172875e73b87c64053d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_37655d04db0c72a6\comctl32.dll : 537,088 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : bb61fb941a382a197ac2989337bf6364 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_399c1f00d7f7837a\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 50cdfd99e606d172875e73b87c64053d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18523_none_39898984d804f924\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 08/31/2010 08:40 AM : 457366b876ceab9e92ddf976b8520cb6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22755_none_39f4b905f1391c96\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 09/01/2010 12:22 AM : ffbe05ed8338b17940dea55fa6bc6f03 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18305_none_3b879dbed519463b\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 08/31/2010 08:44 AM : dc8891a9203810fc994e7fccf76e94c8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22480_none_3bb5b9b7ee7c46da\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 09/02/2010 10:08 AM : 542a806c74798410ada0623b9e745c38 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.6000.16386_none_87e0cb09378714f1\comctl32.dll : 537,088 : 11/02/2006 02:38 AM : 4a05089f43041903a3c523a3c16e3350 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.6001.18000_none_886786f450a74a05\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 01/19/2008 00:26 AM : 58d3c1519096f3d9e07eec5f5fc64885 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.6001.18523_none_886c608850a2f36f\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 08/31/2010 08:39 AM : e402a6e79d1e4dbfeba8b364c67a3158 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.6001.22755_none_8a5499024dc7b801\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 09/01/2010 12:22 AM : 640c4514157b3c6fe1e05b135fcb95b4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.6002.18305_none_88f3a38569c2c436\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 08/31/2010 08:43 AM : 35acd5ea63d75e97dd0e9a1629e582b2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.6002.22480_none_8ada5c8366e90385\comctl32.dll : 531,968 : 09/02/2010 10:08 AM : 63a65ea959bd32b01f02e847cb16c63d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6000.16386_none_5d07289e07e1d100\comctl32.dll : 1,648,128 : 11/02/2006 02:38 AM : b28a9b2300a250b703d44c1759af2605 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.18000_none_5cdbaa5a083979cc\comctl32.dll : 1,684,480 : 01/19/2008 00:26 AM : a5bb4537004c8dcc096a952ef1e20fe9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.18523_none_5cdd65e20837faf2\comctl32.dll : 1,684,480 : 08/31/2010 08:39 AM : d702b4e30b31bfcab7bd4e5965c1a5dc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.22755_none_4612924c21dcda90\comctl32.dll : 1,685,504 : 09/01/2010 12:22 AM : 168b034c75b85afd667ac8d0c9003312 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6002.18005_none_5cb72f96088b0de0\comctl32.dll : 1,686,016 : 04/10/2009 11:21 PM : 0c2236fb7195a1cf2a632d530349e673 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6002.18305_none_5cb72f2a088b0ed3\comctl32.dll : 1,686,016 : 08/31/2010 08:43 AM : be3c082837866c4c291adaf163c10ea6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6002.22480_none_45f1fca2222ab96c\comctl32.dll : 1,686,016 : 09/02/2010 10:08 AM : 2429bbffce9edb193232de902f88c688 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll : 1,291,264 : 01/18/2008 10:48 PM : 4211249955af9133e2e357cc92b54dfd [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-complus.res_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_2a7a18dbe946c84f\comres.dll : 1,236,992 : 11/02/2006 01:50 AM : 4843a1784ba6434dff80f841ddc592c6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-complus.res_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_2cb0dad7e631d923\comres.dll : 1,291,264 : 01/18/2008 10:48 PM : 4211249955af9133e2e357cc92b54dfd [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll : 133,120 : 04/23/2013 09:00 PM : 3ede4c1f9672c972479201544969adcb [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\cryptsvc.dll : 129,024 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : fb27772beaf8e1d28ccd825c09da939b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_73c8d7689de43d15\cryptsvc.dll : 123,392 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 1c26fb097170a2a91066d1e3a24366e3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_75ff99649acf4de9\cryptsvc.dll : 128,000 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : 6de363f9f99334514c46aec02d3e3678 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_77eb127097f11935\cryptsvc.dll : 129,024 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : fb27772beaf8e1d28ccd825c09da939b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18618_none_77e34ec697f67015\cryptsvc.dll : 133,120 : 04/23/2012 09:00 AM : 75c6a297e364014840b48eccd7525e30 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18643_none_77bddd9098134535\cryptsvc.dll : 133,120 : 06/01/2012 05:02 PM : f1e8c34892336d33eddcdfe44e474f64 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18827_none_77d7825c97ff6cfd\cryptsvc.dll : 133,120 : 04/17/2013 05:30 AM : 58cef2d243575512657452b9e89a2e1f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18831_none_77c6b0b4980cf0e4\cryptsvc.dll : 133,120 : 04/23/2013 09:00 PM : 3ede4c1f9672c972479201544969adcb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22840_none_78447b63b1339621\cryptsvc.dll : 135,168 : 04/23/2012 07:48 AM : c979aea8c4d8f875cd25507d08980006 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22869_none_7837de25b13bb212\cryptsvc.dll : 135,168 : 06/02/2012 04:09 AM : dd9ccf40ed80dd0d62f1b607a1ea4449 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.23097_none_781547d5b15603a0\cryptsvc.dll : 135,168 : 04/17/2013 04:28 AM : cc8e2c87016a07892b5448d764bf8a30 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cryptsvc-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.23101_none_7870974bb1126d44\cryptsvc.dll : 135,168 : 04/23/2013 08:46 PM : fbe051c07c3d2b9011ecb1c7a73120c1 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe : 6,144 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : abca209eba02cb59233614db83b4f50d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-csrss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_56ad21dbe72a9d78\csrss.exe : 7,680 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 117b7c8a8b026a5dce5e3180ed05e823 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-csrss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_58e3e3d7e415ae4c\csrss.exe : 6,144 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : abca209eba02cb59233614db83b4f50d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ctfmon.exe : 8,704 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 22bfd03df51065a9ed8d17f8fb72296b [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\ctfmon.exe : 8,704 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 22bfd03df51065a9ed8d17f8fb72296b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..cesframework-ctfmon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_9af9cad793a67953\ctfmon.exe : 8,704 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 22bfd03df51065a9ed8d17f8fb72296b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\d3d8.dll : 1,039,360 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : b123b2e554ad31fc88a7447f551d9fec [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d8_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_c015aa5f63dc0bce\d3d8.dll : 1,039,872 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : b2b4b8418e733000f4e57adcd842aa50 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d8_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_c24c6c5b60c71ca2\d3d8.dll : 1,039,360 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : b123b2e554ad31fc88a7447f551d9fec [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\d3d8thk.dll : 11,264 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : cd6da5770cae9d5e6e86722e17b442e0 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d9_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_c016aaa963db2525\d3d8thk.dll : 11,264 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : cd6da5770cae9d5e6e86722e17b442e0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d9_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_c24d6ca560c635f9\d3d8thk.dll : 11,264 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : cd6da5770cae9d5e6e86722e17b442e0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d9_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_c438e5b15de80145\d3d8thk.dll : 11,264 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : cd6da5770cae9d5e6e86722e17b442e0 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\d3d9.dll : 1,788,416 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8aaeee8e59a70f37579993d118a34ee0 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d9_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_c016aaa963db2525\d3d9.dll : 1,788,416 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : e72a22dcf0733ac06695acd2268f6eb3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d9_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_c24d6ca560c635f9\d3d9.dll : 1,788,928 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : fab8f08ec64a54917c07bdb6dc811c95 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d9_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_c438e5b15de80145\d3d9.dll : 1,788,416 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8aaeee8e59a70f37579993d118a34ee0 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ddraw.dll : 522,752 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : fa2a3afadc4fb47dbc234a4e57f92cdb [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-directdraw_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_02cee0f0c3162de9\ddraw.dll : 528,384 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 29ef7a2ee634dd701571e781de5e7e91 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-directdraw_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0505a2ecc0013ebd\ddraw.dll : 522,752 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : fa2a3afadc4fb47dbc234a4e57f92cdb [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe : 7,168 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : be01e566d1f569aab32d0335613e1eea [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-surrogate_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_41ed2cb9f696f0a2\dllhost.exe : 7,168 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : be01e566d1f569aab32d0335613e1eea [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\dsound.dll : 444,416 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 84b8827562b005c118cadba0f25db2c6 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\dsound.dll : 444,416 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 84b8827562b005c118cadba0f25db2c6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-dsound_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_5664fc5c44f7ce2c\dsound.dll : 445,440 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 68ac082734363e6ba813e7eaa353db13 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-dsound_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_589bbe5841e2df00\dsound.dll : 444,416 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : 8a7b8da5ca558d2de47086bb23556543 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-dsound_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_5a8737643f04aa4c\dsound.dll : 444,416 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 84b8827562b005c118cadba0f25db2c6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe : 81,920 : 04/10/2009 11:27 PM : 01dd1004181fd46ecdc3628228eb269d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-d..pwindowmanager-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_8b6cd218c046ea63\dwm.exe : 83,456 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : e87b968f3d49117445893eb0503fe34f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-d..pwindowmanager-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_8da39414bd31fb37\dwm.exe : 81,920 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 59903071d7ace6a02093c47e9e38af97 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-d..pwindowmanager-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_8f8f0d20ba53c683\dwm.exe : 81,920 : 04/10/2009 11:27 PM : 01dd1004181fd46ecdc3628228eb269d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\es.dll : 268,800 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 67058c46504bc12d821f38cf99b7b28f [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\es.dll : 268,800 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 67058c46504bc12d821f38cf99b7b28f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-c..complus-eventsystem_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0ab6dd2154d28f55\es.dll : 259,584 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : dfb250bac1a9108abd777ea181e32015 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-c..complus-eventsystem_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16677_none_0ac2b30954c98430\es.dll : 268,800 : 04/19/2008 01:13 AM : 7b4971c3d43525175a4ea0d143e0412e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-c..complus-eventsystem_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20818_none_0b8e318c6db592d2\es.dll : 268,800 : 04/19/2008 01:27 AM : 131b7e46a7acd49cb56bb03917a76de3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-c..complus-eventsystem_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0ced9f1d51bda029\es.dll : 262,144 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : f4bf4fa769db51b106d2b4b35256988b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-c..complus-eventsystem_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18057_none_0cbe918751dfdd3f\es.dll : 269,312 : 04/17/2008 10:48 PM : 3cb3343d720168b575133a0a20dc2465 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-c..complus-eventsystem_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22162_none_0d385cf46b0a1a47\es.dll : 269,312 : 04/17/2008 10:30 PM : 776d75af432c598068cc933c7421171b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-c..complus-eventsystem_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_0ed918294edf6b75\es.dll : 268,800 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 67058c46504bc12d821f38cf99b7b28f [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll : 22,016 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 8269cc01940a202bbb9fdf26705dbd67 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-hid-user_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d47586718a839763\hid.dll : 22,016 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 8269cc01940a202bbb9fdf26705dbd67 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-hid-user_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_d897c17984907383\hid.dll : 22,016 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 8269cc01940a202bbb9fdf26705dbd67 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll : 289,792 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : a952d0ded445f26aefcf593a935ab300 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..ectionsharingconfig_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_adff83b897ae75bd\hnetcfg.dll : 291,840 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 312ba286eb3be9eae82da427ed2c0284 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..ectionsharingconfig_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_b03645b494998691\hnetcfg.dll : 289,792 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : a952d0ded445f26aefcf593a935ab300 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ias.dll : 18,944 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : 7a5f8218325f00396daea2f985fa0ecb [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\ias.dll : 18,944 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : 7a5f8218325f00396daea2f985fa0ecb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..ion_service_runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_f6ca18a8459b3244\ias.dll : 17,408 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : d7657856319941907bbdc2a11713cfd7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..ion_service_runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_f900daa442864318\ias.dll : 18,944 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : 7a5f8218325f00396daea2f985fa0ecb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..ion_service_runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_faec53b03fa80e64\ias.dll : 18,944 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : 7a5f8218325f00396daea2f985fa0ecb [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll : 114,688 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : c8bdcecee082b54f0bac838bf0a34597 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\imm32.dll : 114,688 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : c8bdcecee082b54f0bac838bf0a34597 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-imm32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_5a1f5c1a7d7fec2e\imm32.dll : 115,200 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : ee12864398f1c3bf5bee91f6af9842e1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-imm32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5c561e167a6afd02\imm32.dll : 114,688 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : ec17194a193cd8e90d27cfb93dfa9a2e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-imm32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_5e419722778cc84e\imm32.dll : 114,688 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : c8bdcecee082b54f0bac838bf0a34597 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll : 364,032 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : d0494460421a03cd5225cca0059aa146 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..-domain-clients-svc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_41d7b5d5ef1a2d98\IPSECSVC.DLL : 361,984 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 05ab8cbd7056b6ea16e5fab14326aaee [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..-domain-clients-svc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16705_none_422d3c83eeda2955\IPSECSVC.DLL : 361,984 : 06/18/2008 08:25 PM : 5ebdec613bd377ce9a85382be5c6b83b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..-domain-clients-svc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20861_none_4271f89f082c0b69\IPSECSVC.DLL : 361,984 : 06/18/2008 08:11 PM : 78eb714c590b1dd951402b5f616b36f3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..-domain-clients-svc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_440e77d1ec053e6c\IPSECSVC.DLL : 361,984 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : 017fb87911583b00da1581f07cb7e7f2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..-domain-clients-svc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18094_none_43b129adec4a9f41\IPSECSVC.DLL : 361,984 : 06/18/2008 08:31 PM : 47b8f37aa18b74d8c2e1bc1a7a2c8f8a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..-domain-clients-svc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22206_none_449e183f051d7367\IPSECSVC.DLL : 361,984 : 06/18/2008 08:12 PM : a00c8bb2b19ffcda98f9881f5b1ff24e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..-domain-clients-svc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_45f9f0dde92709b8\IPSECSVC.DLL : 364,032 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : d0494460421a03cd5225cca0059aa146 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll : 892,928 : 09/28/2012 09:11 AM : dc3105cc925a0d47f61b54e66ab730fc [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\kernel32.dll : 891,392 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : bb8509089e7df514310814e1b2593ffc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_91872345596077da\kernel32.dll : 874,496 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 1e36ae445e4da83b82d51feb2d4f8772 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16820_none_91c20a8f593529ed\kernel32.dll : 875,520 : 02/13/2009 00:26 AM : b82c7ac1d559f0fd088792171d64c7f3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21010_none_92564f68724ae108\kernel32.dll : 875,520 : 02/13/2009 00:13 AM : bb792054bd990ec05d9e260d50fead39 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_93bde541564b88ae\kernel32.dll : 888,320 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dc2338093f91ba4e0512208e60206ddd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18215_none_93b81a93564f1da0\kernel32.dll : 888,832 : 02/13/2009 01:49 AM : db6e3731e6f5c8ae2843f80b5787f7c6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18631_none_939e812b5662e4c2\kernel32.dll : 890,368 : 04/12/2011 07:53 AM : 306835d4e74e49a5d10f0fca0b422eb1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22376_none_9401d8206f9c7e67\kernel32.dll : 890,880 : 02/13/2009 01:21 AM : 1987d817d08f5eaf0b7f334026fddb79 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22898_none_93ee425a6faadaba\kernel32.dll : 892,928 : 04/12/2011 07:30 AM : 497a2da8181560b3e2f8ffe0092fd1e6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_95a95e4d536d53fa\kernel32.dll : 891,392 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : bb8509089e7df514310814e1b2593ffc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18449_none_9582275d538a1db6\kernel32.dll : 892,416 : 04/12/2011 09:07 AM : 574b473facaa0e91702b86578440b525 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18704_none_95a86b4d536e26b4\kernel32.dll : 892,928 : 09/28/2012 09:11 AM : dc3105cc925a0d47f61b54e66ab730fc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22625_none_961d64be6c9b1d69\kernel32.dll : 893,440 : 04/12/2011 08:08 AM : 7062deb220fa1ccb1b65fc40d6e7d807 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernel32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22942_none_9604c9ba6cae00bb\kernel32.dll : 893,440 : 09/28/2012 07:53 AM : a9204e65a74af0e801ea46f5a92c87a2 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 919cc2a0476d5a6a4c935d4b88e29912 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-d..tshow-kernelsupport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_e5cada609a6133bd\ksuser.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 919cc2a0476d5a6a4c935d4b88e29912 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-d..tshow-kernelsupport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_e8019c5c974c4491\ksuser.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 919cc2a0476d5a6a4c935d4b88e29912 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll : 22,016 : 11/02/2006 05:32 AM : 24f90aefebe601d427cb4511e74cdcb6 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\linkinfo.dll : 22,016 : 11/02/2006 05:32 AM : 24f90aefebe601d427cb4511e74cdcb6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-linkinfo_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_362e7020a86900de\linkinfo.dll : 22,016 : 11/02/2006 05:32 AM : 24f90aefebe601d427cb4511e74cdcb6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a79c567c5d9b4c78\lpk.dll : 24,064 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 6d832e5314a2445d3f644c71faf32bdc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16870_none_a7a12e2a5d988a40\lpk.dll : 24,064 : 06/15/2009 08:23 AM : d78588659cd9cd55f9d242aac3466f96 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16939_none_a7d5725a5d6ffbb2\lpk.dll : 24,064 : 10/19/2009 07:39 AM : 7be32e67440bb5b2205c5402a2fbde25 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21067_none_a83c750976a7f2bc\lpk.dll : 24,064 : 06/15/2009 08:04 AM : 829b85e6dc808a386c9bdf81a0273581 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21142_none_a84d1555769c394e\lpk.dll : 24,064 : 10/19/2009 07:17 AM : 1c8bb8bb211f8adb8e51fc2ff5c411d6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a9d318785a865d4c\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dd496299b7351e16e602fc4299345a33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18272_none_a9896d645abd4ddf\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dd496299b7351e16e602fc4299345a33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18344_none_a9abdfa25aa329e1\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dd496299b7351e16e602fc4299345a33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18482_none_a97ea1445ac5641e\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dd496299b7351e16e602fc4299345a33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18547_none_a9aee44c5aa07034\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dd496299b7351e16e602fc4299345a33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18579_none_a990751c5ab6f6b5\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dd496299b7351e16e602fc4299345a33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18599_none_a97ad5445ac72e97\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dd496299b7351e16e602fc4299345a33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22450_none_aa26ab5973cc8040\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 08:22 AM : f1a7b85b64b75f49b728cf8d41bd2ab0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22544_none_aa357e5373c0c6d2\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 10/19/2009 07:09 AM : 6223acdee46548b706ee8e8c51a985b0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22700_none_aa5cc0a773a3ec00\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 05/26/2010 09:20 AM : 021f8740eff00b65889fd1ad4c634498 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22787_none_aa0d434d73de7ce9\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 10/28/2010 07:37 AM : 61112c628c7883dd7f63d2df6c6ff108 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22830_none_aa3c52c973bc3cfa\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/08/2011 00:35 AM : 53b04a1b4bb0c84b063aa7219083fc16 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22854_none_aa2ab41973c8da38\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 02/16/2011 08:04 AM : 0f1af051d2b58411341b70360852aa36 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_abbe918457a82898\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : dd496299b7351e16e602fc4299345a33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18051_none_ab8480c057d44ef1\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18124_none_aba7f34857b9444a\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18262_none_ab7ab4ea57db7e87\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18336_none_ab9f27bc57bf8d37\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18371_none_ab6ee69a57e47e48\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18405_none_abbe991c57a81d34\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18725_none_aba8fef657b84c8b\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18755_none_ab888f3257d0a05e\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:52 AM : eb0e02749ce5c488741c9a0abeab5dec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22152_none_ac0f1dd570f10812\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 06/15/2009 07:58 AM : 6b0d35336b0afed33ba4a42b5abd3a3a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22247_none_ac1ef11970e467fb\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 10/19/2009 06:48 AM : 7abec59b0338baa1261190b89b2b90e6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22412_none_ac3a633770d08fc3\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 05/26/2010 10:10 AM : a58a8cf30fbdb8969c24b0820b0f2976 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22514_none_ac3c65b170cebf98\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 10/28/2010 09:17 AM : 52212e87a6e94fb997728259d836d605 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22566_none_ac0856a970f57dfb\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 01/08/2011 01:51 AM : 9259b5ad10104bb0847013a70a0a6f32 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22589_none_abf5b7af710301e2\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 02/16/2011 11:45 AM : 08f5bc2dc64c4d97931a28058f238d80 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.23004_none_ac47155770c6cb85\lpk.dll : 23,552 : 12/16/2012 05:04 AM : 883a634ff496fe2d22ba3d441eed0ed0 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 11/16/2011 07:12 AM : a3e186b4b935905b829219502557314e [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 06/15/2009 05:48 AM : 3978f3540329e16c0ac3bcf677e5669f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a413c8c65fe02762\lsass.exe : 7,680 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 6a0e382e74280e4cc0df17fe2661d003 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16820_none_a44eb0105fb4d975\lsass.exe : 7,680 : 02/13/2009 00:26 AM : 59de082968fdd257fff0d209b9a5b460 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16870_none_a418a0745fdd652a\lsass.exe : 7,680 : 06/15/2009 06:10 AM : c731b1fe449d4e9cea358c9d55b69be9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21010_none_a4e2f4e978ca9090\lsass.exe : 7,680 : 02/12/2009 09:58 PM : aff8a58280863629ca4ffa9e0b259f1e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21067_none_a4b3e75378eccda6\lsass.exe : 7,680 : 06/15/2009 05:59 AM : ba9a67672e025078c77967731bcfc560 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21125_none_a4dd285578ce285b\lsass.exe : 7,680 : 09/10/2009 07:47 AM : d09a5da84b7c9ca9b02ebcd7fae41c8d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a64a8ac25ccb3836\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : dcf733788c7d088d814e5f80eb4b3e0f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18215_none_a644c0145ccecd28\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : dcf733788c7d088d814e5f80eb4b3e0f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18272_none_a600dfae5d0228c9\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 06/15/2009 05:57 AM : a911ecac81f94adeafbe8e3f7873edb0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22376_none_a68e7da1761c2def\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 02/13/2009 01:20 AM : f4c62b07e5bf96f1fdca9db393eced22 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22450_none_a69e1da376115b2a\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 06/15/2009 06:03 AM : 6f1f23d3599eae17734451936b7f17c6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22518_none_a6d1618975e9b345\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 09/09/2009 04:09 AM : cb7e838c140b4087b2da323f2d4523c5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_a83603ce59ed0382\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : dcf733788c7d088d814e5f80eb4b3e0f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18051_none_a7fbf30a5a1929db\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 06/15/2009 05:48 AM : 3978f3540329e16c0ac3bcf677e5669f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18541_none_a806cc745a10ffad\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 11/16/2011 07:12 AM : a3e186b4b935905b829219502557314e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18643_none_a808ceee5a0f2f82\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 11/16/2011 07:12 AM : a3e186b4b935905b829219502557314e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22152_none_a886901f7335e2fc\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 06/15/2009 05:51 AM : 203d86ebd6d8e4c8501b222421e81506 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22223_none_a8a80213731ca5a7\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 09/10/2009 07:44 AM : 2d3ac5e7ac01e905f3abd2d745fe3a9b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22742_none_a8916b6f732db5f5\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 11/16/2011 06:57 AM : ebfaeb786c46b407930811f94f08877d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22869_none_a882cf8373379c5f\lsass.exe : 9,728 : 06/01/2012 03:37 PM : 613deb66a91820f0a41915b40bb8833f [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe : 229,888 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 4774ad6c447e02e954bd9a793614ebec [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..localsessionmanager_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a30e0ac50d9f9eb9\lsm.exe : 210,944 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 77f52395637906269b91264ffe576b51 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..localsessionmanager_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a544ccc10a8aaf8d\lsm.exe : 229,888 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 4774ad6c447e02e954bd9a793614ebec [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\mfc40u.dll : 954,288 : 08/31/2010 08:46 AM : 2a64fe405579bb073fbabd68af1468e7 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\mfc40u.dll : 924,944 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : ba8639f9eb0f74f2946de6de1af4691f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-mfc40u_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_f0dc500958a528b5\mfc40u.dll : 924,944 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : ba8639f9eb0f74f2946de6de1af4691f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-mfc40u_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18523_none_f3007c89559daf33\mfc40u.dll : 954,288 : 08/31/2010 08:41 AM : 13d0f7769927b74782cb59d8ccef9e10 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-mfc40u_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22754_none_f36aabc06ed2b94e\mfc40u.dll : 954,288 : 08/31/2010 08:17 AM : 1c1486bb262df6dfd298110bc495906e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-mfc40u_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18305_none_f4fe90c352b1fc4a\mfc40u.dll : 954,288 : 08/31/2010 08:46 AM : 2a64fe405579bb073fbabd68af1468e7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-mfc40u_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22478_none_f53f7ef86c05abb0\mfc40u.dll : 954,288 : 08/31/2010 09:49 AM : 5e9f187ac6badb58c21c4e3a18dd1f62 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll : 17,408 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 83199ef88d691e730b80666e29f90d58 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-mmecore-other_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_8ac7060813a4d0d2\midimap.dll : 17,408 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 848e745a842f903fd521db585ab00d97 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-mmecore-other_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_8cfdc804108fe1a6\midimap.dll : 17,408 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : d7f1f6c72276a15579d5761098018891 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-mmecore-other_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_8ee941100db1acf2\midimap.dll : 17,408 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 83199ef88d691e730b80666e29f90d58 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll : 12,329,984 : 05/16/2013 04:08 PM : a6f5b25905cd01ae714990e02c7205a5 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\mshtml.dll : 3,601,920 : 03/09/2010 08:40 AM : 2bbae33b3393896ffc381eeee02ab98e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_110c50a0253e6a48\mshtml.dll : 3,580,416 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 2d972f487eacebbb2b3a02f290c3511a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16397_none_110280fe25459f90\mshtml.dll : 3,580,416 : 04/13/2007 03:02 AM : 070b5be00ccc851f7c8b39cd1609b009 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16448_none_113992ca251c2a59\mshtml.dll : 3,581,952 : 05/09/2007 03:08 AM : 7b57e7a3307d38c3441076e6b6cad866 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16481_none_110751142542e8bc\mshtml.dll : 3,583,488 : 06/13/2007 03:04 AM : 1f8ebb4387471df7e7160f981bdeafb7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16527_none_114e343e250cd647\mshtml.dll : 3,583,488 : 08/15/2007 03:05 AM : a1dc082ca89742222971fbe0dc5421ae [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16546_none_1137941c251df4d2\mshtml.dll : 3,584,512 : 10/11/2007 03:10 AM : ab3f4236c95b6971436669b9c0bc3153 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16587_none_110d54b6253d7ded\mshtml.dll : 3,590,656 : 12/12/2007 04:16 AM : 6c5dc8b0f44658c550cb371c85bcae56 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_1165d69024face3a\mshtml.dll : 3,592,192 : 02/13/2008 04:04 AM : 31dcf20d4e65a972640ce77635f1039b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16643_none_113495242520a5f4\mshtml.dll : 3,591,680 : 02/20/2008 09:43 PM : 3ae6072a86ad8049dd133db40f73f0c8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16681_none_110754e02542e30a\mshtml.dll : 3,591,680 : 04/24/2008 09:23 PM : 13a0aa60b35a6a13152a759536c10203 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16711_none_1153063a250a1c9a\mshtml.dll : 3,592,192 : 06/26/2008 08:54 PM : b964d58a6698c8fca93447adbde18820 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16757_none_112dc84625252468\mshtml.dll : 3,593,216 : 10/01/2008 08:49 PM : 713d3d802424c56f28a3ac21f843d9e4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16764_none_111ff77c252ff454\mshtml.dll : 3,593,216 : 10/15/2008 09:40 PM : 8b03b6121c4a55bf48b56bfaf962f879 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16788_none_110e58cc253c9192\mshtml.dll : 3,593,216 : 12/11/2008 10:45 PM : 863fbeeca377800b2afa4f8e972bebc0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16809_none_1165da5c24fac888\mshtml.dll : 3,594,752 : 01/14/2009 09:16 PM : 676692edc2e1dbd89efcb617a1e75f7d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16851_none_1127c870252a8985\mshtml.dll : 3,596,288 : 04/24/2009 09:17 AM : c1bf8c6f8d5e0435d1abbb94dac8eafd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16890_none_10fb8876254bdff2\mshtml.dll : 3,597,824 : 07/18/2009 05:13 AM : 921e63b100f67fa21a0c623930810c58 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16916_none_11580b782505959b\mshtml.dll : 3,598,336 : 08/27/2009 06:59 AM : af7541bc2d91483328e6d9910cd33dd5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16939_none_11456c7e25131982\mshtml.dll : 3,598,336 : 10/19/2009 07:40 AM : dc162f0f1880c30296c5fad1f60ec6d4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16945_none_11369b6a251ed017\mshtml.dll : 3,598,336 : 10/27/2009 08:03 AM : fb051078150d7ee5a95aa620d1186000 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16982_none_11085adc2541f3d6\mshtml.dll : 3,599,360 : 12/18/2009 05:50 AM : 8a49dc126eeb62c030782a9cbda3a99e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.17037_none_1143440c25151a16\mshtml.dll : 3,599,872 : 03/09/2010 09:52 AM : a01004b13e763db42bf0f19dbeb62f51 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20491_none_11861c0d3e68a750\mshtml.dll : 3,580,416 : 04/13/2007 03:02 AM : 7d22e0d46a572614d6be2de7b4529076 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20547_none_11c22f4b3e3ab0cc\mshtml.dll : 3,582,976 : 05/09/2007 03:08 AM : 88bae1ef672dcb0e3191eb106a677d4a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20591_none_11861df33e68a477\mshtml.dll : 3,584,000 : 06/13/2007 03:04 AM : 24c5786c3a9ed534409d5da0b56504d6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20643_none_11be30093e3e4897\mshtml.dll : 3,584,000 : 08/15/2007 03:05 AM : 4e46b65be046a26929ba7b6b5aa41e30 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20663_none_11a890313e4e8079\mshtml.dll : 3,592,192 : 10/11/2007 03:10 AM : 3830d91add6900ad19150684e366e48f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20710_none_11dba0d53e28a5e6\mshtml.dll : 3,593,216 : 12/12/2007 04:16 AM : e2ffaa76a5defa1a680f2d32e18d443b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_11ca02253e354324\mshtml.dll : 3,593,216 : 02/13/2008 04:04 AM : 5c23f9efafd87043d8ca49b9308e3d29 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20777_none_11a1c3533e52feed\mshtml.dll : 3,593,728 : 02/21/2008 09:50 PM : ed2588d1864319c54e79443130a8004b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20823_none_11d3d3ad3e2e0b03\mshtml.dll : 3,593,728 : 04/24/2008 09:07 PM : 38ec352c600eb037fe02749f8c170b6b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20868_none_11ad956f3e49f97a\mshtml.dll : 3,594,240 : 06/26/2008 08:47 PM : 1d73575d8a0f368cd8fe3212e8928743 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20927_none_11d7d6bb3e2a6d86\mshtml.dll : 3,594,752 : 10/01/2008 08:27 PM : 34311116c0a994bd82d7732d0950999c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20937_none_11cd06cf3e328977\mshtml.dll : 3,595,264 : 10/15/2008 09:21 PM : cf807c36c2e1984104d173b9de1bcbcd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20973_none_119dc5f73e5693df\mshtml.dll : 3,594,752 : 12/11/2008 10:40 PM : 616ea8d014af07fb1dc97b7432794aa6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20996_none_118b26fd3e6417c6\mshtml.dll : 3,596,288 : 01/14/2009 09:16 PM : ad9e78847641e519fe50a9c27e49ad27 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21046_none_11c10ebb3e3bbf53\mshtml.dll : 3,598,336 : 04/24/2009 08:57 AM : a0db69a75113b6a396e271744489824f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21089_none_1198cfe93e597b1c\mshtml.dll : 3,600,384 : 07/18/2009 05:12 AM : 77693f4cd5cd48ee3a4abb5073276976 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21116_none_11e180653e2368a7\mshtml.dll : 3,600,384 : 08/27/2009 06:38 AM : f500476c0724e476f05331162d4c283d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21142_none_11bd0f793e3f571e\mshtml.dll : 3,602,432 : 10/19/2009 07:19 AM : 83a461e3bab28acdbe32e2a62bb1beee [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21148_none_11c311353e39ef28\mshtml.dll : 3,602,432 : 10/27/2009 06:16 AM : 156e8053f0d289aad17c4a12163b0795 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21184_none_1193d05d3e5df990\mshtml.dll : 3,602,944 : 12/18/2009 05:23 AM : 0ee8b3a112c58eb71951da5c77e7c01a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21242_none_11bd115f3e3f5445\mshtml.dll : 3,602,944 : 03/09/2010 09:29 AM : c0bf3f7d312bbe4773f7df43ec999722 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_1343129c22297b1c\mshtml.dll : 3,578,368 : 01/19/2008 00:34 AM : 48e05fd07045bb2e5cfc43c970caf1e7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18023_none_133073a22236ff03\mshtml.dll : 3,578,368 : 02/21/2008 09:59 PM : 9c4091cd321d6d8bcf9842f109ee574b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18063_none_130533f222576ec7\mshtml.dll : 3,578,368 : 04/24/2008 09:35 PM : 2c2a85bbab617eddd19119f66c05b1c3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18099_none_12eac5ea226a5aa4\mshtml.dll : 3,578,368 : 06/26/2008 09:15 PM : 2b59221d1b9d9fb1d202a21afe8e410a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18148_none_131fd7222242b2bf\mshtml.dll : 3,578,880 : 10/01/2008 08:49 PM : 3e3d3e24bd1f862cd1a772c0dad3f134 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18157_none_131406ec224bb559\mshtml.dll : 3,578,880 : 10/15/2008 09:47 PM : b1ae727959358e4fe72d7fe6dc6736e8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18183_none_12ef96002267a3d0\mshtml.dll : 3,578,880 : 12/11/2008 10:52 PM : 8ecfdd5549ad28191d8594c80d4001e8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18203_none_134617462226c16f\mshtml.dll : 3,580,416 : 01/14/2009 11:08 PM : e161281a8e8937ed94299a6b465d7bce [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18248_none_131fd9082242afe6\mshtml.dll : 3,581,952 : 04/24/2009 09:03 AM : 1638c2fa1cc381ce39504b39f7d87f35 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18294_none_12e5c844226ed63f\mshtml.dll : 3,583,488 : 07/18/2009 09:02 AM : d38265a0c435e2a4be5d662ab82f00e4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18319_none_13414afc22297291\mshtml.dll : 3,584,000 : 08/27/2009 06:30 AM : bff746b1558432533876014b66cf04c4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18344_none_131bd9c6224647b1\mshtml.dll : 3,584,000 : 10/19/2009 07:25 AM : 44fd7efd38472852e74e8e8d663e1961 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18349_none_1320db382241c664\mshtml.dll : 3,584,000 : 10/27/2009 06:17 AM : 73455b9fb05ab022e201f0f049a95600 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18385_none_12f19a602265d0cc\mshtml.dll : 3,585,024 : 12/18/2009 06:02 AM : 804beb97942afdd90a0418ddb4ef8342 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18444_none_131bdbac224644d8\mshtml.dll : 3,586,048 : 03/09/2010 09:26 AM : b0a6d956d4950e55265a8acdc58c2f39 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22120_none_13b70f8f3b5752c8\mshtml.dll : 3,578,368 : 02/21/2008 09:50 PM : 977c356e655f357665310c0c95d0dbd4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22167_none_1392d1e53b7173ed\mshtml.dll : 3,578,368 : 04/24/2008 09:19 PM : 92a81ade1e576a53176777260190f3a1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22212_none_13c3e1f53b4d66ac\mshtml.dll : 3,578,880 : 06/26/2008 08:48 PM : 256e9d588acb7f104123947297a9302a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22278_none_138904293b78a65c\mshtml.dll : 3,579,392 : 10/01/2008 08:34 PM : 56942eb5d17dfa38ca0b2b234bb578a3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22288_none_137e343d3b80c24d\mshtml.dll : 3,579,392 : 10/15/2008 09:38 PM : 6d4aaaaaeb494f78610ae792ec6b3e77 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22328_none_13bf15ab3b5017ce\mshtml.dll : 3,579,392 : 12/11/2008 10:47 PM : 20348c5c94d7d4a0d9aa12fbaa698514 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22355_none_139ba5093b6b1f9c\mshtml.dll : 3,580,928 : 01/15/2009 09:56 PM : 8fa6cffc665d1d9d99126cfa8d8deab7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22418_none_13c9e77d3b47f904\mshtml.dll : 3,582,976 : 04/24/2009 08:58 AM : d12adcb4045ef392a62990c06694eb78 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22475_none_138607173b7b54a5\mshtml.dll : 3,584,512 : 07/18/2009 04:54 AM : d8c0b944a3fb4be7bc8da21d4a5b33ab [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22508_none_13d4b94f3b3fda3a\mshtml.dll : 3,584,512 : 08/27/2009 06:15 AM : 41fb8068e6624f4d843cb1c0f6e8b0ec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22544_none_13a578773b63e4a2\mshtml.dll : 3,586,560 : 10/19/2009 07:09 AM : e3708336831e5249dbb274342649f483 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22550_none_1396a7633b6f9b37\mshtml.dll : 3,587,072 : 10/27/2009 06:06 AM : 32b5bddfe6f4a51308a26a01dd5c210b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22585_none_137b39113b836dbd\mshtml.dll : 3,587,584 : 12/18/2009 05:22 AM : 6ef8bf95a1ce83eca056524a02b29e25 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22653_none_1399aa273b6ce463\mshtml.dll : 3,587,072 : 03/11/2010 09:39 AM : 1fb6b5513c5986faed9adf2bad543097 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_152e8ba81f4b4668\mshtml.dll : 3,596,288 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : a4d04d404afc1d30eda01ee50d27aa51 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18024_none_1517eb861f5c64f3\mshtml.dll : 3,597,824 : 04/23/2009 05:14 AM : dbace2c96ed63e60cd5d89d8de00d148 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18071_none_14dedb0c1f87a4a3\mshtml.dll : 3,599,360 : 07/18/2009 04:33 AM : 2bc9595aef52c3989b77ab8506615bad [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18100_none_15298c1c1f4fc4dc\mshtml.dll : 3,599,872 : 08/27/2009 05:39 AM : bc72b82a8d9f0e2de67a4985a6676786 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18124_none_1517ed6c1f5c621a\mshtml.dll : 3,599,872 : 10/19/2009 06:36 AM : 0b772887f7c50d062ad0fb1b47c0279e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18130_none_15091c581f6818af\mshtml.dll : 3,599,872 : 10/27/2009 07:09 AM : 5e0a39e714e39e054a3a0f2a04ee5da0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18167_none_14efae9a1f7a1de3\mshtml.dll : 3,600,896 : 12/16/2009 04:42 AM : 360a4fa3715c63086ae00c108e592e08 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18226_none_1519efe61f5a91ef\mshtml.dll : 3,601,920 : 03/09/2010 08:40 AM : 2bbae33b3393896ffc381eeee02ab98e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22121_none_159e8773387cb8b8\mshtml.dll : 3,598,336 : 04/24/2009 08:41 AM : 8bc33adc526b3e7ee6e6aa013154df69 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22180_none_155ca7a138ae4707\mshtml.dll : 3,600,384 : 07/18/2009 04:45 AM : 3af70556543467956227b1d97b314e66 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22212_none_15aa598f3873b345\mshtml.dll : 3,600,896 : 08/27/2009 05:54 AM : 3b7b0a46482ef271e5c434d0c070129a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22247_none_158eeb3d388785cb\mshtml.dll : 3,602,432 : 10/19/2009 06:49 AM : 0afef7f9242f5f84f12ae9b84c2c57f4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22252_none_157f19df38942309\mshtml.dll : 3,602,944 : 10/27/2009 05:50 AM : e7b65139d4062b43f0f92337773c78b9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22290_none_1551d99b38b6601f\mshtml.dll : 3,603,456 : 12/17/2009 05:00 AM : f1f3d1793483b394835dab3d4c326cdb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22360_none_15724b45389e0973\mshtml.dll : 3,602,944 : 03/11/2010 09:50 AM : 08a647c3b5eca022d302ef9d5c0c8d10 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18702_none_f62e34f637f4eb79\mshtml.dll : 5,937,152 : 03/08/2009 04:41 AM : d469a0eba2ef5c6bee8065b7e3196e5e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18904_none_f630395637f31875\mshtml.dll : 5,944,832 : 02/22/2010 11:34 PM : 8d5fb97ae3d30ccdd8c9d8af447c7d09 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18928_none_f61e9aa637ffb5b3\mshtml.dll : 5,950,976 : 05/03/2010 10:56 PM : b1e862448c38b0f70139bc28f67332de [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18943_none_f603f95c38146ee2\mshtml.dll : 5,951,488 : 06/25/2010 11:03 PM : d6168759945cd6bc2db4bfcd4e94b399 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18975_none_f5e58a2c382af563\mshtml.dll : 5,957,120 : 09/07/2010 10:57 PM : 1704fc902e1b53ef87593d60fd312a55 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18999_none_f5d3eb7c383792a1\mshtml.dll : 5,959,168 : 11/01/2010 10:58 PM : 9ac463498c480e9eb3c63dc21e4f29c8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.19019_none_f62a42fe37f6e65b\mshtml.dll : 5,961,216 : 12/17/2010 11:23 PM : 42b87d22378c1ef98f3b6f410c2670aa [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.19048_none_f608d2f0381020d7\mshtml.dll : 5,962,240 : 02/21/2011 11:17 PM : aa411aef2476d251078f9c9f0478c142 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.22995_none_f65985395158cfe8\mshtml.dll : 5,946,880 : 02/23/2010 08:01 AM : 27db55375d8f8045a27e016bb21b17c0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23019_none_f6b3dde3511488fe\mshtml.dll : 5,953,024 : 05/03/2010 11:30 PM : 62f23130c89f1ee5c0c9eeab0685d1e5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23040_none_f68a6b855134f8c2\mshtml.dll : 5,954,560 : 06/25/2010 11:49 PM : df63821381a08f65174ba42745b1c79b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23067_none_f67bcdb3513ee205\mshtml.dll : 5,958,656 : 09/07/2010 11:22 PM : e993fb26bfac2887bfe8ddac4dc9180a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23091_none_f6555c33515c9dce\mshtml.dll : 5,960,704 : 11/02/2010 00:08 AM : 9fcc1f6457a84902ea7545b568b5aedb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23111_none_f6abdd79511bbb6d\mshtml.dll : 5,962,240 : 12/18/2010 00:13 AM : 0da63a2b1d6d55e6005f4552d22e7bbe [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23143_none_f68d6e49513241ee\mshtml.dll : 5,964,800 : 02/22/2011 00:14 AM : 6d30a34b029176d86ec04ece6c0f62b1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16421_none_d3364d8c600dc12e\mshtml.dll : 12,268,544 : 05/08/2011 03:54 PM : 4def8126cabaa6cdc12103cd74c6a919 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16430_none_d32a7d566016c3c8\mshtml.dll : 12,269,056 : 04/22/2011 04:36 PM : 3f63f95c998f7e1af409bc74e83d45e5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16434_none_d32e7e7e60132924\mshtml.dll : 12,273,664 : 07/21/2011 07:54 PM : e6d5c7e4aac0c682169aa5021386eff3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16437_none_d3317f5c60107529\mshtml.dll : 12,275,200 : 08/31/2011 07:36 PM : 04e0cd31a63dfc0d73725a3d1768fb5a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16440_none_d31fad6a601edfb9\mshtml.dll : 12,279,808 : 11/03/2011 04:02 PM : 66c0aee61d1c5c35bf1b4642a153b114 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16441_none_d320adb4601df910\mshtml.dll : 12,282,368 : 12/13/2011 08:30 PM : 497c9c3db953a60ec4f43a097e15f75e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16443_none_d322ae48601c2bbe\mshtml.dll : 12,281,856 : 02/27/2012 06:52 PM : f82bf2cb075b49e9fab5ff213c45c020 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16446_none_d325af26601977c3\mshtml.dll : 12,314,624 : 05/17/2012 04:11 PM : 9fb58f71104107d44540af1195f7a14d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16447_none_d326af706018911a\mshtml.dll : 12,314,624 : 06/02/2012 02:07 AM : 6820a9e91aff7cb3a510360d8ccd9bdd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16448_none_d327afba6017aa71\mshtml.dll : 12,317,184 : 06/28/2012 05:52 PM : 5e8e869e1342308752a37a2c90cca79d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16450_none_d314dd7e6026fbaa\mshtml.dll : 12,319,744 : 08/24/2012 00:27 AM : bb197f54a8f69eea8356b7f70e6d3a20 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16455_none_d319def060227a5d\mshtml.dll : 12,320,768 : 10/08/2012 01:28 AM : 8d1bb1e5a033e8817ef94a9047630165 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16457_none_d31bdf846020ad0b\mshtml.dll : 12,320,256 : 11/13/2012 07:48 PM : 07f649cd36f266bbe33b814fa678aa43 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16464_none_d30e0eba602b7cf7\mshtml.dll : 12,321,280 : 01/08/2013 03:23 PM : c97434c851c4821bd92d2831fdf1ecbe [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16470_none_d2ff3da66037338c\mshtml.dll : 12,321,792 : 02/01/2013 09:09 PM : 263963d93a3ca8f685efa5966f1e6581 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16476_none_d3053f626031cb96\mshtml.dll : 12,324,352 : 02/21/2013 09:05 PM : 658ebc74bd38d16805648c4775f7fa82 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16483_none_d2f76e98603c9b82\mshtml.dll : 12,324,864 : 04/04/2013 03:23 PM : 79b0d843b26bea808ea89ba2d8a026f2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16484_none_d2f86ee2603bb4d9\mshtml.dll : 12,324,864 : 05/05/2013 12:25 AM : 26f30066b9fa78c97a0e92803d496211 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16490_none_d2e99dce60476b6e\mshtml.dll : 12,329,984 : 05/16/2013 04:08 PM : a6f5b25905cd01ae714990e02c7205a5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20530_none_d3b41a2179346392\mshtml.dll : 12,269,056 : 04/22/2011 03:59 PM : 858ad7ec121dbc3d39d4abfe2e7e789c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20534_none_d3b81b497930c8ee\mshtml.dll : 12,273,664 : 07/21/2011 06:53 PM : f2966190d2c20c585a730f9c0b3c7373 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20537_none_d3bb1c27792e14f3\mshtml.dll : 12,275,200 : 08/31/2011 07:07 PM : 8c93aed0a332209434b62162d03c38c9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20544_none_d3ad4b5d7938e4df\mshtml.dll : 12,279,808 : 11/03/2011 04:35 PM : a21b983e40578d0e6cfa9864ac4e1219 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20546_none_d3af4bf17937178d\mshtml.dll : 12,282,368 : 12/13/2011 07:41 PM : a29cfd4b9f6f2bbe06c8d64b6d07f1d4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20548_none_d3b14c8579354a3b\mshtml.dll : 12,281,856 : 02/27/2012 06:21 PM : b9e083b14b1994f1255983f2df31c7df [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20551_none_d39f7a937943b4cb\mshtml.dll : 12,314,624 : 05/17/2012 03:53 PM : 761d9111f5a2619cb5060661d36fbfff [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20553_none_d3a17b277941e779\mshtml.dll : 12,314,624 : 06/02/2012 01:48 AM : 1abf770552ea9d4fe90f654468faf4ce [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20554_none_d3a27b71794100d0\mshtml.dll : 12,317,184 : 06/28/2012 04:11 PM : aec51857aec2f5ce4520366240afc671 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20557_none_d3a57c4f793e4cd5\mshtml.dll : 12,319,744 : 08/24/2012 00:43 AM : 975d1ea99a0fe8104b72440995b3c20b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20562_none_d395aaf1794aea13\mshtml.dll : 12,321,280 : 10/08/2012 01:12 AM : f7b251da2fa89933771289793dcaa08b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20565_none_d398abcf79483618\mshtml.dll : 12,321,280 : 11/13/2012 07:14 PM : 8021ef27048f9ece5286ea8c8eed23b8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20573_none_d38bdb4f79521f5b\mshtml.dll : 12,322,304 : 01/08/2013 02:17 PM : b6ad225b3bcc07332fbb2c2824315534 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20580_none_d37e0a85795cef47\mshtml.dll : 12,322,304 : 02/01/2013 09:15 PM : 88c27474e61271b49677f22cee76fb3e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20586_none_d3840c4179578751\mshtml.dll : 12,324,864 : 02/21/2013 09:06 PM : 474d43d76e2a33fee21c6f4bb7c4a3b7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20593_none_d3763b777962573d\mshtml.dll : 12,325,376 : 04/04/2013 02:33 PM : 4ebf337d1f52ea9202072348ba41ca95 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20594_none_d3773bc179617094\mshtml.dll : 12,325,888 : 05/05/2013 01:26 PM : 1152de9d7fe16ec92a12165d1cbe8406 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20600_none_d3d48bcb791c0ce6\mshtml.dll : 12,330,496 : 05/16/2013 03:08 PM : 097654708fe5f07278a1e36d9f78ca94 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 2ec53b5a351c4d443896dbad117f7e82 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-gdi-painting_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_7535161f1f2100ed\msimg32.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 2ec53b5a351c4d443896dbad117f7e82 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll : 2,048 : 11/02/2006 00:18 AM : abe9eea1eabea0711610a637a7b1c25d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-lsa-msprivs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_09e22f167e7ac9b3\msprivs.dll : 2,048 : 11/02/2006 00:18 AM : abe9eea1eabea0711610a637a7b1c25d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll : 680,448 : 12/14/2011 09:17 AM : 17af64d727545f2804f6e6d998327e3f [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\msvcrt.dll : 679,936 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : f5e991236960137b1f5449c5e5df4656 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-msvcrt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_cf1e7424a1fb0cd9\msvcrt.dll : 681,472 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 75287677bb8bc9a16c32ce8a72f485a0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-msvcrt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_d15536209ee61dad\msvcrt.dll : 680,448 : 01/19/2008 00:35 AM : 04cbeaa089b6a752b3eb660bee8c4964 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-msvcrt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_d340af2c9c07e8f9\msvcrt.dll : 679,936 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : f5e991236960137b1f5449c5e5df4656 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-msvcrt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18551_none_d306a7e69c340115\msvcrt.dll : 680,448 : 12/14/2011 09:17 AM : 17af64d727545f2804f6e6d998327e3f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-msvcrt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22755_none_d39447bfb54e0362\msvcrt.dll : 680,448 : 12/14/2011 09:04 AM : a807f65718c263442f0c3613f9bfd267 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll : 223,232 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8617350c9b590b63e620881092751bcb [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\mswsock.dll : 223,232 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8617350c9b590b63e620881092751bcb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..-infrastructure-bsp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_b61c950a3060adba\mswsock.dll : 227,328 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 54e9576169a248ad62a1eb9773225826 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..-infrastructure-bsp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_b85357062d4bbe8e\mswsock.dll : 223,232 : 01/19/2008 00:35 AM : 89fd0595eea4e505cabefcf7008f2612 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..-infrastructure-bsp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_ba3ed0122a6d89da\mswsock.dll : 223,232 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8617350c9b590b63e620881092751bcb [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll : 592,896 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 95daecf0fb120a7b5da679cc54e37dde [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\netlogon.dll : 592,896 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 95daecf0fb120a7b5da679cc54e37dde [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-netlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_fb80f5473b0ed783\netlogon.dll : 559,616 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 889a2c9f2aaccd8f64ef50ac0b3d553b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-netlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_fdb7b74337f9e857\netlogon.dll : 592,384 : 01/19/2008 00:35 AM : a8efc0b6e75b789f7fd3ba5025d4e37f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-netlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_ffa3304f351bb3a3\netlogon.dll : 592,896 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 95daecf0fb120a7b5da679cc54e37dde [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll : 274,432 : 01/19/2008 00:35 AM : c8052711daecc48b982434c5116ca401 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\netman.dll : 274,432 : 01/19/2008 00:35 AM : c8052711daecc48b982434c5116ca401 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-netman_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0d86599a54e4c25f\netman.dll : 273,920 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 90a4dae28b94497f83bea0f2a3b77092 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-netman_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0fbd1b9651cfd333\netman.dll : 274,432 : 01/19/2008 00:35 AM : c8052711daecc48b982434c5116ca401 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll : 1,316,864 : 06/28/2010 10:00 AM : 9586e7cb2255a8b097a7e4538202585e [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-ole32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a9e6e55ff5664fb0\ole32.dll : 1,314,816 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : cce6fb960f8985bf500ce9cb0b2ef4cf [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-ole32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_ac1da75bf2516084\ole32.dll : 1,315,328 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 3b634e4be373d6d987ebf906b43faab3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-ole32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18498_none_abc461f7f2931b51\ole32.dll : 1,315,840 : 06/28/2010 09:15 AM : aa406846dd60e3a4536dbaab4037b685 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-ole32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22720_none_ac91afb30b7f271a\ole32.dll : 1,315,840 : 06/28/2010 09:29 AM : 64a319477af21806b8a17e8a3a3ff8bc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-ole32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_ae092067ef732bd0\ole32.dll : 1,316,864 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : c50a0ab19094bc362fba69e105ebccfd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-ole32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18277_none_adbf7553efaa1c63\ole32.dll : 1,316,864 : 06/28/2010 10:00 AM : 9586e7cb2255a8b097a7e4538202585e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-ole32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22433_none_ae70528d08aae434\ole32.dll : 1,316,864 : 06/28/2010 10:37 AM : 7c6f74a11fcf5745b36cb8085b7de3fb [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\olepro32.dll : 88,576 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : a944a73cec5921b871542fe5cc5e03e4 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ole-automation-legacy_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_37dcf89704c935aa\olepro32.dll : 88,576 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : df54915b3dd106854f18c678beb2977d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ole-automation-legacy_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_3a13ba9301b4467e\olepro32.dll : 88,576 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : ae70ae6f0760793d4893c3735eec7292 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ole-automation-legacy_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_3bff339efed611ca\olepro32.dll : 88,576 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : a944a73cec5921b871542fe5cc5e03e4 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\perfctrs.dll : 39,424 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : ba7c3e9dd6b1a632124c8659e8014028 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-p..ormancebasecounters_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_2f3c7bc7602ec1c4\perfctrs.dll : 39,424 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : ba7c3e9dd6b1a632124c8659e8014028 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-p..ormancebasecounters_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_31733dc35d19d298\perfctrs.dll : 39,424 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : ba7c3e9dd6b1a632124c8659e8014028 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-p..ormancebasecounters_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_335eb6cf5a3b9de4\perfctrs.dll : 39,424 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : ba7c3e9dd6b1a632124c8659e8014028 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll : 98,816 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 9a7f4b2edacd11444d048aa19cbb26af [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\powrprof.dll : 98,816 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 9a7f4b2edacd11444d048aa19cbb26af [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userpowermanagement_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a0e2dc64ffed4e9d\powrprof.dll : 96,768 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 3cdec51291f735c5c276b957239017a3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userpowermanagement_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a3199e60fcd85f71\powrprof.dll : 97,280 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 51832219a52c3535bf4771c375e63f9b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userpowermanagement_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_a505176cf9fa2abd\powrprof.dll : 98,816 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 9a7f4b2edacd11444d048aa19cbb26af [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\psbase.dll : 40,448 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 08f9134a2215b7ed985409a4df60ac60 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..ty-protectedstorage_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_4612529e3373b3d0\psbase.dll : 40,448 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 740fcd1371b5e2e34072397dba4bcfb2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..ty-protectedstorage_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_4849149a305ec4a4\psbase.dll : 40,448 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 08f9134a2215b7ed985409a4df60ac60 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\pstorsvc.dll : 23,040 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 6d01259214d1e815613eca3cd81679ec [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..ty-protectedstorage_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_4612529e3373b3d0\pstorsvc.dll : 23,040 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 6d01259214d1e815613eca3cd81679ec [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..ty-protectedstorage_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_4849149a305ec4a4\pstorsvc.dll : 23,040 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 6d01259214d1e815613eca3cd81679ec [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll : 758,784 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 93952506c6d67330367f7e7934b6a02f [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\qmgr.dll : 758,784 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 93952506c6d67330367f7e7934b6a02f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-bits-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_215a02f0fc86fab8\qmgr.dll : 749,568 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 733fb484a06b9d6a44dd9ca1d3be937b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-bits-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16531_none_218b14e6fc62ea9e\qmgr.dll : 750,080 : 08/28/2007 09:23 PM : da551697e34d2b9943c8b1c8eaffe89a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-bits-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20647_none_220fe38215833e63\qmgr.dll : 750,080 : 08/28/2007 09:23 PM : f1148566fa5173a4fd48af8e8bc09401 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-bits-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_2390c4ecf9720b8c\qmgr.dll : 758,272 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 02ed7b4dbc2a3232a389106da7515c3d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-bits-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_257c3df8f693d6d8\qmgr.dll : 758,784 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 93952506c6d67330367f7e7934b6a02f [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll : 10,240 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : a7d525e5c0d91c8c1d84c6bcd25ad77d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasautodial_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0da33cba68680e8f\rasadhlp.dll : 10,240 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : a7d525e5c0d91c8c1d84c6bcd25ad77d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasautodial_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0fd9feb665531f63\rasadhlp.dll : 10,240 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : a7d525e5c0d91c8c1d84c6bcd25ad77d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\regsvc.dll : 107,008 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 9e6894ea18daff37b63e1005f83ae4ab [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\regsvc.dll : 107,008 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 9e6894ea18daff37b63e1005f83ae4ab [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-remoteregistry-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_872f43bd868c402d\regsvc.dll : 105,984 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 9a043808667c8c1893da7275af373f0e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-remoteregistry-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_896605b983775101\regsvc.dll : 106,496 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : cc4e32400f3c7253400cf8f3f3a0b676 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-remoteregistry-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_8b517ec580991c4d\regsvc.dll : 107,008 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 9e6894ea18daff37b63e1005f83ae4ab [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll : 550,400 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 3b5b4d53fec14f7476ca29a20cc31ac9 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\rpcss.dll : 550,400 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 3b5b4d53fec14f7476ca29a20cc31ac9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-rpcss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_67941a0040f4ed68\rpcss.dll : 545,792 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : b46d8ea6dd30baa49f674dacdc4c491f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-rpcss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16830_none_67c4315e40d1bb6c\rpcss.dll : 549,888 : 03/02/2009 09:19 PM : 7b981222a257d076885bffb66f19b7ce [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-rpcss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21023_none_685b771559e4be8c\rpcss.dll : 550,400 : 03/02/2009 09:17 PM : b1bb45e24717a7f790b4411c4446ef5e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-rpcss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_69cadbfc3ddffe3c\rpcss.dll : 547,328 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 33fb1f0193ee2051067441492d56113c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-rpcss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18226_none_69bb41ac3deac876\rpcss.dll : 551,424 : 03/02/2009 09:39 PM : 301ae00e12408650baddc04dbc832830 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-rpcss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22389_none_6a06ffcd57365beb\rpcss.dll : 551,424 : 03/02/2009 09:32 PM : 4dfcbdef3ccaa98f99038ded78945253 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-com-base-qfe-rpcss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_6bb655083b01c988\rpcss.dll : 550,400 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 3b5b4d53fec14f7476ca29a20cc31ac9 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll : 177,152 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8fc182167381e9915651267044105ee1 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\scecli.dll : 177,152 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8fc182167381e9915651267044105ee1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..urationengineclient_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_35d7205fdc305e3e\scecli.dll : 176,640 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 80e2839d05ca5970a86d7be2a08bff61 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..urationengineclient_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_380de25bd91b6f12\scecli.dll : 177,152 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 28b84eb538f7e8a0fe8b9299d591e0b9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..urationengineclient_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_39f95b67d63d3a5e\scecli.dll : 177,152 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8fc182167381e9915651267044105ee1 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll : 278,528 : 06/01/2012 05:04 PM : 50e3e76b0901bb4fc029bb88bfa5ce79 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_1fdf89125857c5ed\schannel.dll : 269,312 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : e078390728ba35aea25962235de1318c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16508_none_20380cd258151361\schannel.dll : 269,824 : 08/30/2007 03:06 AM : fe49d1960af1c514099f52e274f6219c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16782_none_1fdb8f82585b552d\schannel.dll : 269,824 : 11/26/2008 09:42 PM : af88e301937b1f2daff61cee6a9771d4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16870_none_1fe460c0585503b5\schannel.dll : 272,384 : 06/15/2009 08:28 AM : 4f34903e7989c6eddaaabdee6e01d381 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20622_none_20a6080971485303\schannel.dll : 269,824 : 08/30/2007 03:06 AM : 73432febb52894d11ac983a9fd8c7e30 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20967_none_207fcf7d716438ef\schannel.dll : 269,824 : 12/01/2008 09:25 PM : a63bc978069da0882fb09448d3ed8b85 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21067_none_207fa79f71646c31\schannel.dll : 272,384 : 06/15/2009 08:08 AM : 2e7392633b313066d3adf7c82863ca64 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_22164b0e5542d6c1\schannel.dll : 268,288 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : f457f8323e7ba20bd55774166221d97e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18175_none_21cf9ef255771632\schannel.dll : 268,288 : 11/26/2008 09:43 PM : 4636036e4b240c0cfa8252d9c2cd0f95 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18272_none_21cc9ffa5579c754\schannel.dll : 270,848 : 06/15/2009 08:24 AM : db8f11e2f49a695047ef4c08872e0550 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18490_none_21b5035a558bc6d6\schannel.dll : 274,432 : 06/11/2010 08:31 AM : e3567ca620e091d88ad657279d53a5db [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18507_none_221d5692553c79e5\schannel.dll : 274,432 : 08/10/2010 08:02 AM : b7d4b81a56e6c70a127f82cf3f6db772 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18644_none_21ef17ea555f9acb\schannel.dll : 276,992 : 04/29/2011 07:54 AM : 6528ee11efa77f8c8b1c6ead401f907f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22320_none_228a4bcd6e70a8bb\schannel.dll : 268,288 : 12/01/2008 09:36 PM : 32fd0171d57e16416aced3e2c9de25fd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22450_none_2269ddef6e88f9b5\schannel.dll : 270,848 : 06/15/2009 08:25 AM : 344c6741ae93ad301e67793de17ccb53 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22709_none_22a8f5d76e584984\schannel.dll : 274,944 : 06/11/2010 08:26 AM : 4731de3affb0c58821952133b8e8534e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22739_none_228886136e709d57\schannel.dll : 274,944 : 08/10/2010 07:51 AM : 12cbc50fa13f289479bb764b7d510165 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22910_none_2295271d6e687bb4\schannel.dll : 277,504 : 04/29/2011 07:36 AM : fa830050ff6d6324b0e3465cb8286273 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_2401c41a5264a20d\schannel.dll : 268,800 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 17038aa83ccc0e1573fce458ca790380 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18051_none_23c7b3565290c866\schannel.dll : 270,848 : 06/15/2009 07:53 AM : 9b568cafc72d197f9152d08105cb16fc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18269_none_23c4e9865291a95d\schannel.dll : 274,944 : 06/11/2010 09:16 AM : b66a6549ebc9ff19eb1889356ad26f97 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18290_none_239b772852b21921\schannel.dll : 274,944 : 08/10/2010 08:53 AM : f6a242bc0136506ec5be3605763acd0b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18462_none_23bdeb4c5297f24a\schannel.dll : 276,992 : 04/29/2011 08:59 AM : 2ab58991862153a248779174d4e4212b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18541_none_23d28cc052889e38\schannel.dll : 278,528 : 11/16/2011 09:23 AM : da61f5c012a646771587a8cb9c0ae590 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18643_none_23d48f3a5286ce0d\schannel.dll : 278,528 : 06/01/2012 05:04 PM : 50e3e76b0901bb4fc029bb88bfa5ce79 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22152_none_2452506b6bad8187\schannel.dll : 270,848 : 06/15/2009 08:00 AM : d5a96257c0328f4419093f8ced43087b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22422_none_2472c5e16b952529\schannel.dll : 275,456 : 06/11/2010 09:33 AM : 7e2d112ec8e412c853d0caa854bdae96 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22463_none_2448867b6bb4ae44\schannel.dll : 275,456 : 08/10/2010 09:24 AM : c1b581821bd6241e6fb51045308a91d2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22634_none_2469fa556b9b6e16\schannel.dll : 277,504 : 04/29/2011 08:12 AM : e0598c42e82ebdc34a484f826498994b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22742_none_245d2bbb6ba55480\schannel.dll : 279,040 : 11/16/2011 09:01 AM : f046103c51f9142be443569635a74826 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22869_none_244e8fcf6baf3aea\schannel.dll : 279,552 : 06/02/2012 04:11 AM : 0a9e6d8bbeede470a518a58ed50fe26b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll : 601,600 : 11/04/2010 11:55 AM : 1a58069db21d05eb2ab58ee5753ebe8d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\schedsvc.dll : 595,456 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 323ae0bdfd2eb15b668dda50cc597329 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_2cca5c959a1767e4\schedsvc.dll : 595,456 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 5c72614e6625d39cc1504bf078fdc4ca [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_2d23e28599d3cbd6\schedsvc.dll : 595,456 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : 886cec884b5be29ab9828b8ab46b11f7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_2d880e1ab30e40c0\schedsvc.dll : 595,968 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : bf17da9f25a4f84c2577ac13ee126cb7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_2f011e91970278b8\schedsvc.dll : 596,992 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 1d5e99db3c10f4fa034010dc49043ca4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18551_none_2ecc18bd972a0f87\schedsvc.dll : 603,648 : 11/06/2010 04:09 AM : 7b587b8a6d4a99f79d2902d0385f29bd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22791_none_2f2a77beb0681c3c\schedsvc.dll : 604,672 : 11/05/2010 04:55 PM : 4b71c228530440f853f9c30e308f00e9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_30ec979d94244404\schedsvc.dll : 595,456 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 323ae0bdfd2eb15b668dda50cc597329 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18342_none_30be5cc194475f38\schedsvc.dll : 601,600 : 11/04/2010 11:55 AM : 1a58069db21d05eb2ab58ee5753ebe8d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22519_none_316f6d3cad4659b7\schedsvc.dll : 602,112 : 11/04/2010 05:43 PM : 38ae0400578fd396628f21a571473a3b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\services.exe : 279,552 : 04/10/2009 11:27 PM : d4e6d91c1349b7bfb3599a6ada56851b [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\services.exe : 279,552 : 04/10/2009 11:27 PM : d4e6d91c1349b7bfb3599a6ada56851b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_cd28fe6bd05df036\services.exe : 279,552 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 329cf3c97ce4c19375c8abcabae258b0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_cf5fc067cd49010a\services.exe : 279,040 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 2b336ab6286d6c81fa02cbab914e3c6c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_d14b3973ca6acc56\services.exe : 279,552 : 04/10/2009 11:27 PM : d4e6d91c1349b7bfb3599a6ada56851b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll : 1,591,296 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 551f51b66e5ea87a38d8197eb3bdb57a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_32be97b4c952c981\setupapi.dll : 1,584,128 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 7785da0a30552ce22a6816ee5a8b3807 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_33181da4c90f2d73\setupapi.dll : 1,585,664 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : 3d7fe2e7923eea92e68062bba3377067 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_337c4939e249a25d\setupapi.dll : 1,585,664 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : 844747ac0b6eaade3ed4150ab167f918 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_34f559b0c63dda55\setupapi.dll : 1,590,272 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : ec6f86f7718abe932926deed0b871d46 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_36e0d2bcc35fa5a1\setupapi.dll : 1,591,296 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 551f51b66e5ea87a38d8197eb3bdb57a [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : f4e1aa5d59c849a4ab47e895dc76b9c8 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\sfc.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : f4e1aa5d59c849a4ab47e895dc76b9c8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-sfc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a4ff01505f4694a4\sfc.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : f4e1aa5d59c849a4ab47e895dc76b9c8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-sfc_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a735c34c5c31a578\sfc.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : f4e1aa5d59c849a4ab47e895dc76b9c8 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll : 247,808 : 07/10/2009 04:47 AM : c7230fbee14437716701c15be02c27b8 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\shsvcs.dll : 247,296 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : c818c44c201898399bf999bb6b35d4e3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_caf99b2e2002860e\shsvcs.dll : 245,248 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : b264dfa21677728613267fe63802b332 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16883_none_caf6a3ce20052bcc\shsvcs.dll : 245,760 : 07/10/2009 05:17 AM : 94285a002d2826d2fd1c0806455136e9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21081_none_cb7e18273924cc2a\shsvcs.dll : 245,760 : 07/10/2009 05:06 AM : 6898575e052ce7cb1cb87622ef187cda [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_cd305d2a1ced96e2\shsvcs.dll : 247,296 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 27f10f348e508243f6254846f8370d0d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18287_none_cce0e39c1d282219\shsvcs.dll : 247,808 : 07/10/2009 05:21 AM : 1e3fdb80e40a3ce645f229dfbdfb7694 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22467_none_cd80222536358728\shsvcs.dll : 247,808 : 07/10/2009 04:59 AM : 6669714ace90e9bb4e8c1d550c67b160 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_cf1bd6361a0f622e\shsvcs.dll : 247,296 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : c818c44c201898399bf999bb6b35d4e3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18063_none_ced8f61a1a41d726\shsvcs.dll : 247,808 : 07/10/2009 04:47 AM : c7230fbee14437716701c15be02c27b8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shsvcs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22169_none_cf6894a1335a0efa\shsvcs.dll : 247,808 : 07/10/2009 04:49 AM : f0942394f642f5ce3d9a86474fa293fa [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe : 64,000 : 03/08/2013 06:28 PM : be7480c91e89eb82fc080f772c220ae4 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_aa03e6011c468ee6\smss.exe : 62,976 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : caa75757bb3695478c23cb0624342a61 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_ac3aa7fd19319fba\smss.exe : 64,000 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 6701ddaf68bede6bbeea9d514d73a35b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_ae26210916536b06\smss.exe : 64,000 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 98af15a94cd6ac37248e72e5fe789b35 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18805_none_ae2630391653543e\smss.exe : 64,000 : 03/08/2013 06:28 PM : be7480c91e89eb82fc080f772c220ae4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.23076_none_ae64f5fc2fa90438\smss.exe : 64,512 : 03/08/2013 06:16 PM : 44a40b18d9f6315d35f4539a41ecde0d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.23103_none_aeada6782f72f1c3\smss.exe : 64,512 : 05/01/2013 06:27 PM : af2f8f104f119dd10afa8b54a006f1b6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe : 128,000 : 08/17/2010 07:11 AM : 8554097e5136c3bf9f69fe578a1b35f4 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\spoolsv.exe : 127,488 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 524bfbea40e6e404737ccbc754647a2e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d414e125c49db442\spoolsv.exe : 124,928 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : da612ef2556776df2630b68bf2d48935 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_d64ba321c188c516\spoolsv.exe : 125,952 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 846cdf9a3cf4da9b306adfb7d55ee4c2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18511_none_d641dcfdc18fec21\spoolsv.exe : 126,464 : 08/17/2010 06:32 AM : 3665f79026a3f91fbca63f2c65a09b19 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22743_none_d6ad0c7edac40f93\spoolsv.exe : 128,000 : 08/17/2010 06:27 AM : e807fc542c295ba256ce3567829e02a6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_d8371c2dbeaa9062\spoolsv.exe : 127,488 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 524bfbea40e6e404737ccbc754647a2e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18294_none_d7d4d063bef46cd2\spoolsv.exe : 128,000 : 08/17/2010 07:11 AM : 8554097e5136c3bf9f69fe578a1b35f4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-printing-spooler-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22468_none_d882e000d7f61b4c\spoolsv.exe : 128,000 : 08/17/2010 07:20 AM : aae98b295e88d439a6e0f6e8929424fb [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll : 155,648 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 03d50b37234967433a5ea5ba72bc0b62 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\ssdpsrv.dll : 155,648 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 03d50b37234967433a5ea5ba72bc0b62 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-upnpssdp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_7d92b0efd44d38e1\ssdpsrv.dll : 155,136 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 8d3e4baff8b3997138c38eb1b600519a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-upnpssdp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_7fc972ebd13849b5\ssdpsrv.dll : 155,648 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 03d50b37234967433a5ea5ba72bc0b62 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe : 21,504 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 3794b461c45882e06856f282eef025af [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\svchost.exe : 21,504 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 3794b461c45882e06856f282eef025af [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_b38497a50862ad11\svchost.exe : 22,016 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 10da15933d582d2fedcf705efe394b09 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_b5bb59a1054dbde5\svchost.exe : 21,504 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 3794b461c45882e06856f282eef025af [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll : 242,688 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : d7673e4b38ce21ee54c59eeeb65e2483 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\tapisrv.dll : 242,688 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : d7673e4b38ce21ee54c59eeeb65e2483 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-tapiservice_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_e10616dfe80787ab\tapisrv.dll : 242,688 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : ef3dd33c740fc2f82e7e4622f1c49289 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-tapiservice_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_e33cd8dbe4f2987f\tapisrv.dll : 242,688 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 680916bb09ee0f3a6aca7c274b0d633f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-tapiservice_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_e52851e7e21463cb\tapisrv.dll : 242,688 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : d7673e4b38ce21ee54c59eeeb65e2483 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe : 171,520 : 11/04/2010 09:34 AM : 3d50c4b10352367d5cb20ed1f50f8da2 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-engine_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_e3758b32c1ef5c83\taskeng.exe : 166,400 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 1226e9fae5b8508801ec974e3c9d9c14 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-engine_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_e5ac4d2ebeda6d57\taskeng.exe : 169,472 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 5f109032ce46b7184ed9e50f9fe8489e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-engine_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18551_none_e577475abf020426\taskeng.exe : 171,520 : 11/04/2010 05:53 PM : eafb5897ac9cd84890171ac38862320f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-engine_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22791_none_e5d5a65bd84010db\taskeng.exe : 171,520 : 11/05/2010 06:43 AM : 110b5e5afa79dd8a45a2f6ed738469b9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-engine_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_e797c63abbfc38a3\taskeng.exe : 169,984 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : e5bbfc283d6f5d69b41e464676361020 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-engine_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18342_none_e7698b5ebc1f53d7\taskeng.exe : 171,520 : 11/04/2010 09:34 AM : 3d50c4b10352367d5cb20ed1f50f8da2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-engine_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22519_none_e81a9bd9d51e4e56\taskeng.exe : 171,520 : 11/04/2010 03:15 PM : 9af3e523e39fd8c10edfa3aba702dc9b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll : 449,024 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : bb95da09bef6e7a131bff3ba5032090d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\termsrv.dll : 449,024 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : bb95da09bef6e7a131bff3ba5032090d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..teconnectionmanager_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_8c687fcc5759068e\termsrv.dll : 427,520 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : fad71c1e8e4047b154e899ae31eb8caa [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..teconnectionmanager_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_8e9f41c854441762\termsrv.dll : 448,512 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : d605031e225aaccbceb5b76a4f1603a6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..teconnectionmanager_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_908abad45165e2ae\termsrv.dll : 449,024 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : bb95da09bef6e7a131bff3ba5032090d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll : 259,072 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 68308183f4ae0be7bf8ecd07cb297999 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\upnphost.dll : 259,072 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 68308183f4ae0be7bf8ecd07cb297999 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-upnpdevicehost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_bfb172793798ecfb\upnphost.dll : 259,072 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 8eb871a3deb6b3d5a85eb6ddfc390b59 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-upnpdevicehost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_c1e834753483fdcf\upnphost.dll : 259,072 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 68308183f4ae0be7bf8ecd07cb297999 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll : 627,712 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 75510147b94598407666f4802797c75a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\user32.dll : 627,712 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 75510147b94598407666f4802797c75a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_cb01aa4570716e5e\user32.dll : 633,856 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : e698a5437b89a285aca3ff022356810a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16438_none_cb39bc5b7047127e\user32.dll : 633,856 : 04/13/2007 03:02 AM : 63b4f59d7c89b1bf5277f1ffefd491cd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20537_none_cbc258dc896598f1\user32.dll : 633,856 : 04/13/2007 03:02 AM : 9d9f061eda75425fc67f0365e3467c86 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_cd386c416d5c7f32\user32.dll : 627,200 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : b974d9f06dc7d1908e825dc201681269 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_cf23e54d6a7e4a7e\user32.dll : 627,712 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 75510147b94598407666f4802797c75a [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe : 25,088 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 0e135526e9785d085bcd9aede6fbcbf9 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\userinit.exe : 25,088 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 0e135526e9785d085bcd9aede6fbcbf9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d9f1f819d4c4e737\userinit.exe : 24,576 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 22027835939f86c3e47ad8e3fbde3d11 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_dc28ba15d1aff80b\userinit.exe : 25,088 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 0e135526e9785d085bcd9aede6fbcbf9 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll : 502,272 : 04/16/2010 09:46 AM : 80fff14f1757b9af8be9d314fc1ae88b [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_aac3b7125b914f5a\usp10.dll : 502,784 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 456fb859236c9074acf6c3b6243d8b46 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_acfa790e587c602e\usp10.dll : 501,760 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 3122daf86b33ed8ac4662d07593025d7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18461_none_acbaa16858ac15c7\usp10.dll : 501,760 : 04/16/2010 09:10 AM : a23e4692716c25e5aea300ed74e73a1c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22672_none_ad3a707771d0e800\usp10.dll : 502,272 : 04/16/2010 09:11 AM : 8cb1162dd3586683d71bcb303c1ff54f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_aee5f21a559e2b7a\usp10.dll : 502,272 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 5a8e28037289fccbf7ad3fc57df7048f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18244_none_aeb9b5ec55bf7c35\usp10.dll : 502,272 : 04/16/2010 09:46 AM : 80fff14f1757b9af8be9d314fc1ae88b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22384_none_af1813076efd8bc3\usp10.dll : 502,784 : 04/16/2010 10:20 AM : e609a492ad596187cea24e8418ff082f [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\UxTheme.dll : 240,128 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 999d69deb576c2c424294df025891cc6 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-uxtheme_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a3add8d809a48a3e\uxtheme.dll : 240,640 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : e340d47578b8cb8a86d3578ea50a3b83 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-uxtheme_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a5e49ad4068f9b12\uxtheme.dll : 240,128 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 999d69deb576c2c424294df025891cc6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\version.dll : 20,480 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 69827805a221c21450ba22f4326a2ee3 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-version_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_12c78d3353faab20\version.dll : 20,480 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : d8c819157eba10401fd25fb48184ef24 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-version_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_14fe4f2f50e5bbf4\version.dll : 20,480 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 187d588f7a1a45de48b8540401a90850 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-version_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_16e9c83b4e078740\version.dll : 20,480 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 69827805a221c21450ba22f4326a2ee3 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\w32time.dll : 282,624 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 96ea68b9eb310a69c25ebb0282b2b9de [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-time-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_8670a1b3705f945b\w32time.dll : 270,848 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 62b0d0f6f5580d9d0dfa5e0b466ff2ed [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-time-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_88a763af6d4aa52f\w32time.dll : 282,624 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 1cf9206966a8458cda9a8b20df8ab7d3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-time-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_8a92dcbb6a6c707b\w32time.dll : 282,624 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 96ea68b9eb310a69c25ebb0282b2b9de [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe : 247,296 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 9495fcc01d7ab7b60e5b8ba7aefe9e3d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wmi-core-providerhost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0e2bfc8f8e79f8f3\WmiPrvSE.exe : 245,248 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : cd8a7f4847dd181903e6b2f1924e723e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wmi-core-providerhost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16830_none_0e5c13ed8e56c6f7\WmiPrvSE.exe : 247,296 : 03/02/2009 06:59 PM : 8339e480b3d4740404d8ee50d415935b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wmi-core-providerhost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21023_none_0ef359a4a769ca17\WmiPrvSE.exe : 247,296 : 03/02/2009 06:57 PM : 945b5a9280d3a8190c6446943be7237d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wmi-core-providerhost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_1062be8b8b6509c7\WmiPrvSE.exe : 245,248 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 4fb464bd442b7ce2144320a02c366b42 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wmi-core-providerhost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18226_none_1053243b8b6fd401\WmiPrvSE.exe : 247,296 : 03/02/2009 07:16 PM : a859852dea22d60295a69b8bf92928f1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wmi-core-providerhost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22389_none_109ee25ca4bb6776\WmiPrvSE.exe : 247,296 : 03/02/2009 07:03 PM : dabc9045a39b7b1198b88362b5e42945 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wmi-core-providerhost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_124e37978886d513\WmiPrvSE.exe : 247,296 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 9495fcc01d7ab7b60e5b8ba7aefe9e3d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 06/15/2009 07:54 AM : 93620229f3cc3b67a3528bf39f064c30 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_3896891b7fca02f5\wdigest.dll : 168,448 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 32440986900070e491fdd6506ed700f1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16870_none_389b60c97fc740bd\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 06/15/2009 08:29 AM : 8b8df4ae8b98bb671e1dab65c72411b4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21067_none_3936a7a898d6a939\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 06/15/2009 08:09 AM : 0bc5d4018e3fcbd596ea0ef80a7754fb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21125_none_395fe8aa98b803ee\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 09/10/2009 10:31 AM : 181213f49f7ea14aa560616d0143ba91 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_3acd4b177cb513c9\wdigest.dll : 168,448 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : eb2fa63a1eea7d5a219b9c91cb2f9c07 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18272_none_3a83a0037cec045c\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 06/15/2009 08:24 AM : 29ec7259e8196d9f90a3d59b3d546faf [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22450_none_3b20ddf895fb36bd\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 06/15/2009 08:26 AM : bdd67dfc8c7af30560ddbac47edff7ef [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22518_none_3b5421de95d38ed8\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 09/09/2009 06:17 AM : 07b756b161d47493a4efa915d37fd800 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18051_none_3c7eb35f7a03056e\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 06/15/2009 07:54 AM : 93620229f3cc3b67a3528bf39f064c30 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22152_none_3d095074931fbe8f\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 06/15/2009 08:00 AM : 2fd7b1cc6aa624efb6aba6b4e8c7cada [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22223_none_3d2ac2689306813a\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 09/10/2009 10:10 AM : 669e46726705d17a538ccfc58d2cc7b2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22742_none_3d142bc493179188\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 11/16/2011 09:02 AM : 099ea7d1d9063435786bc4d139d855bb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-digest_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22869_none_3d058fd8932177f2\wdigest.dll : 175,104 : 06/02/2012 04:12 AM : cbff7b1c33216656198f5c002d50c2d8 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll : 453,120 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 5de7d67e49b88f5f07f3e53c4b92a352 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..sition-coreservices_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_305d7915b6684b33\wiaservc.dll : 451,584 : 11/02/2006 05:32 AM : a941e099ef46e3cc12f898cbe1c39910 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..sition-coreservices_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_32943b11b3535c07\wiaservc.dll : 452,608 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 7dd08a597bc56051f320da0baf69e389 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..sition-coreservices_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_347fb41db0752753\wiaservc.dll : 453,120 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 5de7d67e49b88f5f07f3e53c4b92a352 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 05/16/2013 03:28 PM : 6a25377a76479a0c0bf3db6fc42fe09a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 03/09/2010 08:42 AM : 1846cd5b8ee042db00deb0a50abf6737 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_ffb23181a4e80112\wininet.dll : 822,272 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : 214a456aadcc7dd1b36e2287ba71a9ca [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16448_none_ffdf73aba4c5c123\wininet.dll : 822,784 : 05/09/2007 03:09 AM : 7dbb98ebb2d267acf9e6bc04aec6cbf3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16473_none_ffba0275a4e29643\wininet.dll : 822,784 : 06/13/2007 03:04 AM : 9c1c977fa682d428c7133cf29013211b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16512_none_fff9e399a4b2d26d\wininet.dll : 823,808 : 08/15/2007 03:05 AM : e7e09f39d29388cd34f21c188e462bd9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16546_none_ffdd74fda4c78b9c\wininet.dll : 824,832 : 10/11/2007 03:10 AM : 5aed372cfc645834da3dd287cef21473 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16575_none_ffbc04efa4e0c618\wininet.dll : 824,832 : 12/12/2007 04:15 AM : f3b7b70b789056994406377ca8b06829 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_000bb771a4a46504\wininet.dll : 824,832 : 02/13/2008 04:04 AM : 0ad9be4f82f0389ec9b8a58f2fd16442 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16643_none_ffda7605a4ca3cbe\wininet.dll : 826,368 : 02/20/2008 09:43 PM : daeed2799d4d19f955c3e90b22a1e91e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16681_none_ffad35c1a4ec79d4\wininet.dll : 826,368 : 04/24/2008 09:23 PM : 9191790bf02a8d759ec2b4e4fa868407 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16711_none_fff8e71ba4b3b364\wininet.dll : 826,368 : 06/26/2008 08:54 PM : e74d932ca7b3da8cdb7a5f11f5a03abc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16757_none_ffd3a927a4cebb32\wininet.dll : 826,368 : 10/01/2008 08:49 PM : 8bf7d225505a4ada25d9444e91811cea [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16764_none_ffc5d85da4d98b1e\wininet.dll : 826,368 : 10/15/2008 09:40 PM : f18c1b151a0b18c35bf0919a9ba0fa0f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16809_none_000bbb3da4a45f52\wininet.dll : 826,368 : 01/14/2009 09:16 PM : ff35d495ac08549154d1d96990513cd9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16851_none_ffcda951a4d4204f\wininet.dll : 827,392 : 04/24/2009 09:22 AM : d94bdeef2e47eb4a46b957253c697f01 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16890_none_ffa16957a4f576bc\wininet.dll : 827,392 : 07/18/2009 05:17 AM : 87d84c48693eb949350fa938d63512d8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16916_none_fffdec59a4af2c65\wininet.dll : 832,512 : 08/27/2009 07:02 AM : 2bd22aa29893876347ba1be62487748a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16945_none_ffdc7c4ba4c866e1\wininet.dll : 832,512 : 10/27/2009 08:05 AM : ba95d134fe1a3577a174d9a85d6ed1f1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16982_none_ffae3bbda4eb8aa0\wininet.dll : 832,512 : 12/18/2009 05:52 AM : c7a318e74fef945ebff855c1513cd96c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.17037_none_ffe924eda4beb0e0\wininet.dll : 832,512 : 03/09/2010 09:54 AM : 0f340b61fa7221ddf8b8375bc0217b71 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20547_none_0068102cbde44796\wininet.dll : 823,296 : 05/09/2007 03:09 AM : 1ea5200f3d45efdfc25f630a52ddf9e5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20583_none_0038cf54be0851fe\wininet.dll : 823,808 : 06/13/2007 03:04 AM : 355f1f19daad8f769936752f993ea8bf [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20627_none_007db1eabdd40cdb\wininet.dll : 824,320 : 08/15/2007 03:05 AM : 4e0726724c9387b9012ba90928a2af4f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20663_none_004e7112bdf81743\wininet.dll : 825,344 : 10/11/2007 03:10 AM : 38f6ba60380a45efb07cdaaecdc394f2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20697_none_00320276be0cd072\wininet.dll : 825,344 : 12/12/2007 04:15 AM : 0683cba27e3111cb87b682ca66475c0c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_006fe306bdded9ee\wininet.dll : 825,344 : 02/13/2008 04:04 AM : 39fbdec53d5f7c5f4b7c35b9b1926a0f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20777_none_0047a434bdfc95b7\wininet.dll : 827,392 : 02/21/2008 09:52 PM : f7ff1e0d443788d6ae4cbca593530099 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20823_none_0079b48ebdd7a1cd\wininet.dll : 827,392 : 04/24/2008 09:09 PM : f40594128a6bfda6c3f0900796895078 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20868_none_00537650bdf39044\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 06/26/2008 08:49 PM : ae7150c0696c656d02fdd48259f4eff5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20927_none_007db79cbdd40450\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 10/01/2008 08:30 PM : c85ef7de97abbf00b16ad11edfeac637 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20937_none_0072e7b0bddc2041\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 10/15/2008 09:24 PM : 622fe627d15dd920238a993021f0a4d1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20996_none_003107debe0dae90\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 01/14/2009 09:19 PM : 65647f41cec0c8eec9df5bc1168ec76c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21046_none_0066ef9cbde5561d\wininet.dll : 828,928 : 04/24/2009 09:01 AM : e7d90af9b0c7fa98df353e022ee1c63e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21089_none_003eb0cabe0311e6\wininet.dll : 828,928 : 07/18/2009 05:16 AM : d1e1447c4e2077bdffdd547972febdeb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21116_none_00876146bdccff71\wininet.dll : 840,704 : 08/27/2009 06:40 AM : d5709010f06fec697ccb2831d0821e0b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21148_none_0068f216bde385f2\wininet.dll : 841,216 : 10/27/2009 06:18 AM : 0f34e919e086e834052850b6e57050f3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21184_none_0039b13ebe07905a\wininet.dll : 841,216 : 12/18/2009 05:25 AM : 6f837bd5085f73a8ff0425aa6705a8d1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21242_none_0062f240bde8eb0f\wininet.dll : 841,216 : 03/09/2010 09:31 AM : f245376bffed63999b0290601128a72a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_01e8f37da1d311e6\wininet.dll : 825,856 : 01/19/2008 00:36 AM : 455d715a840579bdc1cf8e5c1da76849 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18023_none_01d65483a1e095cd\wininet.dll : 826,880 : 02/21/2008 10:01 PM : 482bccbf1fcbb3378100ff97081438c1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18063_none_01ab14d3a2010591\wininet.dll : 826,880 : 04/24/2008 09:35 PM : 44fd3968ad885026d94450832a78de8a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18099_none_0190a6cba213f16e\wininet.dll : 827,392 : 06/26/2008 09:15 PM : 618a51b5fb9dd5810960f6044c0e9289 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18148_none_01c5b803a1ec4989\wininet.dll : 827,392 : 10/01/2008 08:49 PM : c373c19f10601c1afe7e40907ae48694 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18157_none_01b9e7cda1f54c23\wininet.dll : 827,392 : 10/15/2008 09:47 PM : 8f89ffecf6989dd7d9eccec6d95d7419 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18203_none_01ebf827a1d05839\wininet.dll : 827,392 : 01/14/2009 11:11 PM : fb79a2aa5e92653b9a394fe26d799bf8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18248_none_01c5b9e9a1ec46b0\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 04/24/2009 09:05 AM : 64eaf7cf461a15db4eaeb1d50a10e88e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18294_none_018ba925a2186d09\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 07/18/2009 09:06 AM : fcb4e3234667317905333b6a4cdf85fc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18319_none_01e72bdda1d3095b\wininet.dll : 833,024 : 08/27/2009 06:32 AM : 604e16194f1e60084b948acae8334e0f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18349_none_01c6bc19a1eb5d2e\wininet.dll : 833,024 : 10/27/2009 06:20 AM : 8c8a7e47dbb25eb94c29152bd08cf436 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18385_none_01977b41a20f6796\wininet.dll : 833,024 : 12/18/2009 06:05 AM : 27dfdea0533477c8923fc874f6439cf0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18444_none_01c1bc8da1efdba2\wininet.dll : 833,024 : 03/09/2010 09:28 AM : 76c9a358d176dd7904c8a72bb7235608 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22120_none_025cf070bb00e992\wininet.dll : 826,880 : 02/21/2008 09:52 PM : 4e962b645608e6edb7d31b75921d07fa [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22167_none_0238b2c6bb1b0ab7\wininet.dll : 826,880 : 04/24/2008 09:22 PM : a86218059c228e7691a13e4cb63c4cdf [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22212_none_0269c2d6baf6fd76\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 06/26/2008 08:50 PM : edf59d63ddbc8be0bb4836efffc04bdc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22278_none_022ee50abb223d26\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 10/01/2008 08:34 PM : 6b2591cdcefeb8451594288426677cbb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22288_none_0224151ebb2a5917\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 10/15/2008 09:38 PM : 4944c9ffe8903a276590d4215f74b937 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22355_none_024185eabb14b666\wininet.dll : 827,904 : 01/15/2009 10:00 PM : 6a986c2cd30633447dab21a4852e40d6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22418_none_026fc85ebaf18fce\wininet.dll : 828,416 : 04/24/2009 09:00 AM : 77c60dd61d21777734b1c945540473a4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22475_none_022be7f8bb24eb6f\wininet.dll : 828,416 : 07/18/2009 04:56 AM : 7fca93009963ee8a7af1740661412f1e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22508_none_027a9a30bae97104\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 08/27/2009 06:17 AM : c628812ea5016b1c3e13e082940d5af6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22550_none_023c8844bb193201\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 10/27/2009 06:07 AM : f1d8d50e054addf05d708a8676868763 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22585_none_022119f2bb2d0487\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 12/18/2009 05:24 AM : 4d36519b1212659127a4cfcc19e33049 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22653_none_023f8b08bb167b2d\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 03/11/2010 09:40 AM : 2744014fd9e9069e73cbc7797acedcdd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_03d46c899ef4dd32\wininet.dll : 828,416 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 8777b44511d8bccf47b5a7cbdc02de11 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18024_none_03bdcc679f05fbbd\wininet.dll : 828,416 : 04/23/2009 05:15 AM : 24cbe22f35941fbfd6144a5c011ea999 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18071_none_0384bbed9f313b6d\wininet.dll : 828,416 : 07/18/2009 04:35 AM : 408a0a6e83333f98d564d95cdbb6d3c6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18100_none_03cf6cfd9ef95ba6\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 08/27/2009 05:40 AM : d88d19604aace2101b13260322fb4a3a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18130_none_03aefd399f11af79\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 10/27/2009 07:11 AM : 3f564b34f047885934da5d3479ed0716 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18167_none_03958f7b9f23b4ad\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 12/16/2009 04:44 AM : 565b8a25fb59e8e1f5ed59c95f72b7d7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18226_none_03bfd0c79f0428b9\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 03/09/2010 08:42 AM : 1846cd5b8ee042db00deb0a50abf6737 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22121_none_04446854b8264f82\wininet.dll : 828,416 : 04/24/2009 08:43 AM : 07dbfc0759f61e95901af2b2d4e83451 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22180_none_04028882b857ddd1\wininet.dll : 828,928 : 07/18/2009 04:47 AM : 387b0601fca64af5117c321e46c4c4e2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22212_none_04503a70b81d4a0f\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 08/27/2009 05:56 AM : 5e382486bcccf4c50a810e2df18c8cdb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22252_none_0424fac0b83db9d3\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 10/27/2009 05:53 AM : c50c20fb2b5b5f228f7b1ba8925107b0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22290_none_03f7ba7cb85ff6e9\wininet.dll : 834,048 : 12/17/2009 05:04 AM : c86bbcf0da44f2b36c9aa59032916ef0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22360_none_04182c26b847a03d\wininet.dll : 834,560 : 03/11/2010 09:52 AM : c5ec0879df48ab8846fffc21f707a504 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18702_none_e4d415d7b79e8243\wininet.dll : 914,944 : 03/08/2009 04:34 AM : 6ce32f7778061ccc5814d5e0f282d369 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18904_none_e4d61a37b79caf3f\wininet.dll : 916,480 : 02/22/2010 11:39 PM : ec3b3e6071e3fcd4290bfd42676ee064 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18928_none_e4c47b87b7a94c7d\wininet.dll : 916,480 : 05/03/2010 10:59 PM : f317362aeb06140e7fb1b29331fdc038 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18943_none_e4a9da3db7be05ac\wininet.dll : 916,480 : 06/25/2010 11:05 PM : 78d42e00b5ab233f34116c0ef07f1bc9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18975_none_e48b6b0db7d48c2d\wininet.dll : 916,480 : 09/07/2010 11:01 PM : 545264f1f3ac5bd57b159ebbdc4fdc58 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18999_none_e479cc5db7e1296b\wininet.dll : 916,480 : 11/01/2010 11:01 PM : 5681261bf2572f8776e1344dcb090c0b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.19019_none_e4d023dfb7a07d25\wininet.dll : 916,480 : 12/17/2010 11:27 PM : 74bcc23d622f32da0450d164735acab1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.19048_none_e4aeb3d1b7b9b7a1\wininet.dll : 916,480 : 02/21/2011 11:21 PM : 047cdeff94b63f0a4791372b47427b60 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.22995_none_e4ff661ad10266b2\wininet.dll : 919,040 : 02/23/2010 08:06 AM : 24427c9c96556887a2f161800f00b2de [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23019_none_e559bec4d0be1fc8\wininet.dll : 919,040 : 05/03/2010 11:31 PM : 9df755b063c647a1caeb17f3e2fdde1d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23040_none_e5304c66d0de8f8c\wininet.dll : 919,040 : 06/25/2010 11:51 PM : f60f99762fabcd7f4b53a4a0ebae3505 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23067_none_e521ae94d0e878cf\wininet.dll : 919,552 : 09/07/2010 11:25 PM : 6d4b5c39bb00a8bd98462664e73ac403 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23091_none_e4fb3d14d1063498\wininet.dll : 919,552 : 11/02/2010 00:12 AM : d364deb34db229a4c1efb1bc68f505c4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23111_none_e551be5ad0c55237\wininet.dll : 919,552 : 12/18/2010 00:18 AM : 7d6aace6bf60b5a1d572e082dec9f0f0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.23143_none_e5334f2ad0dbd8b8\wininet.dll : 919,552 : 02/22/2011 00:18 AM : b3a938d522f085171387fef112aeecf5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16421_none_c1dc2e6ddfb757f8\wininet.dll : 1,126,912 : 05/08/2011 03:54 PM : a1236375b74ea63c75657d564890c436 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16434_none_c1d45f5fdfbcbfee\wininet.dll : 1,126,912 : 07/21/2011 07:48 PM : 2c7332c222d1fe1fc57d622699a8c001 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16437_none_c1d7603ddfba0bf3\wininet.dll : 1,126,912 : 08/31/2011 07:28 PM : d3788d91530cfa005bd516189a4c676e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16440_none_c1c58e4bdfc87683\wininet.dll : 1,127,424 : 11/03/2011 03:39 PM : 02f98b5c0e397ad06124d84428cf8f1a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16441_none_c1c68e95dfc78fda\wininet.dll : 1,127,424 : 12/13/2011 07:57 PM : 1d94fa7c81d2ffe494af094619ba706f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16443_none_c1c88f29dfc5c288\wininet.dll : 1,127,424 : 02/27/2012 06:11 PM : 44465367256d1c72b58f5abaa19e7016 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16446_none_c1cb9007dfc30e8d\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 05/17/2012 03:35 PM : 1c191a4f0960f21b5d58c8a65baf5427 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16447_none_c1cc9051dfc227e4\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 06/02/2012 01:25 AM : 8e87270c4704cf2951e1e7820d6c8a2b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16448_none_c1cd909bdfc1413b\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 06/28/2012 05:09 PM : 75a97a2c060e72ab49e071e08c7dd2ba [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16450_none_c1babe5fdfd09274\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 08/23/2012 11:51 PM : 5553611e2f9ea6f613079177f1233068 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16455_none_c1bfbfd1dfcc1127\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 10/08/2012 00:48 AM : 9cb0d2a9a77d91d9614355ee9ff00519 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16457_none_c1c1c065dfca43d5\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 11/13/2012 06:57 PM : 7fa3a810f383588d46220967de8b64ff [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16464_none_c1b3ef9bdfd513c1\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 01/08/2013 03:03 PM : b49b56b64f57699a1a663d2cf7d0a56f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16470_none_c1a51e87dfe0ca56\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 02/01/2013 08:30 PM : 03728c624d05c2f157bbd46f6b7f6ea0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16476_none_c1ab2043dfdb6260\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 02/21/2013 08:38 PM : c5b6468422db1c8aa36c32cbb0197e5e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16483_none_c19d4f79dfe6324c\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 04/04/2013 03:02 PM : 2c96b3921b4cde10dbaed5aad760db67 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.16490_none_c18f7eafdff10238\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 05/16/2013 03:28 PM : 6a25377a76479a0c0bf3db6fc42fe09a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20534_none_c25dfc2af8da5fb8\wininet.dll : 1,126,912 : 07/21/2011 06:48 PM : aa75f065975fce762fc9bbf5a3c08368 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20537_none_c260fd08f8d7abbd\wininet.dll : 1,126,912 : 08/31/2011 06:57 PM : c0fcee8d760c70db6ef858bb2262288e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20544_none_c2532c3ef8e27ba9\wininet.dll : 1,127,424 : 11/03/2011 04:07 PM : 32569df2f9bef05dd7d56e30590edfd9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20546_none_c2552cd2f8e0ae57\wininet.dll : 1,127,424 : 12/13/2011 07:28 PM : 022a78194e2c7106f5af9f2bc6ac8774 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20548_none_c2572d66f8dee105\wininet.dll : 1,127,424 : 02/27/2012 05:58 PM : 11a34dca08eb2a586246f2d6c2a81d58 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20551_none_c2455b74f8ed4b95\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 05/17/2012 03:19 PM : 43bac67996d8765a5f1b3a4ea6231e21 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20553_none_c2475c08f8eb7e43\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 06/02/2012 01:16 AM : e430161a632f9a8fe512de0ca5685559 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20554_none_c2485c52f8ea979a\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 06/28/2012 03:54 PM : 54c30a4066a28f9a017e095e283b2762 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20557_none_c24b5d30f8e7e39f\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 08/24/2012 00:12 AM : 2895e29efcfc0b1bcf8aee1a0c67913c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20562_none_c23b8bd2f8f480dd\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 10/08/2012 00:37 AM : 6e3ac8a54a1881806ba2b58539483788 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20565_none_c23e8cb0f8f1cce2\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 11/13/2012 06:33 PM : 0635d714351f842d43ea184e75c4a3ff [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20573_none_c231bc30f8fbb625\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 01/08/2013 01:41 PM : 16c45e6881449c6330567e51c13920fa [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20580_none_c223eb66f9068611\wininet.dll : 1,129,472 : 02/01/2013 08:36 PM : 1284d72c04b553ed5382ea14303d66db [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20586_none_c229ed22f9011e1b\wininet.dll : 1,129,984 : 02/21/2013 08:35 PM : 490e24d5e427dfa55b1c1182f0db861c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20593_none_c21c1c58f90bee07\wininet.dll : 1,129,984 : 04/04/2013 01:55 PM : 28b2dd8dbaee306290a74ed03db3768f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..tocolimplementation_31bf3856ad364e35_9.1.8112.20600_none_c27a6cacf8c5a3b0\wininet.dll : 1,129,984 : 05/16/2013 02:43 PM : cc25ea1287613dc45d25a26037b4dbdd [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe : 96,768 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 101ba3ea053480bb5d957ef37c06b5ed [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wininit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_2ebbf6d3076595ce\wininit.exe : 95,744 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : d4385b03e8cccee6f0ee249f827c1f3e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wininit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_30f2b8cf0450a6a2\wininit.exe : 96,768 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : 101ba3ea053480bb5d957ef37c06b5ed [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe : 314,368 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 898e7c06a350d4a1a64a9ea264d55452 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\winlogon.exe : 314,368 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 898e7c06a350d4a1a64a9ea264d55452 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_6d8c3f1ad8066b21\winlogon.exe : 308,224 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : 9f75392b9128a91abafb044ea350baad [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_6fc30116d4f17bf5\winlogon.exe : 314,880 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : c2610b6bdbefc053bbdab4f1b965cb24 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_71ae7a22d2134741\winlogon.exe : 314,368 : 04/10/2009 11:28 PM : 898e7c06a350d4a1a64a9ea264d55452 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll : 179,200 : 01/19/2008 00:37 AM : b304d47d5744ba20fcb99fb8b2c07b0b [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\ws2_32.dll : 179,200 : 01/19/2008 00:37 AM : b304d47d5744ba20fcb99fb8b2c07b0b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..nfrastructure-ws232_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_f080eec6d16af4f0\ws2_32.dll : 178,688 : 11/02/2006 02:46 AM : d99a071c1018bb3d4abaad4b62048ac2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..nfrastructure-ws232_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_f2b7b0c2ce5605c4\ws2_32.dll : 179,200 : 01/19/2008 00:37 AM : b304d47d5744ba20fcb99fb8b2c07b0b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\ws2help.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:44 AM : 17c0671bf57057108a6d949510ee42c8 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..nfrastructure-other_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_024e4071fa6fea95\ws2help.dll : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 02:44 AM : 17c0671bf57057108a6d949510ee42c8 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\explorer.exe : 2,926,592 : 04/10/2009 11:27 PM : d07d4c3038f3578ffce1c0237f2a1253 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\explorer.exe : 2,926,592 : 04/10/2009 11:27 PM : d07d4c3038f3578ffce1c0237f2a1253 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_4f7de5167cd15deb\explorer.exe : 2,923,520 : 11/02/2006 02:45 AM : fd8c53fb002217f6f888bcf6f5d7084d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16549_none_4fac29707cae347a\explorer.exe : 2,923,520 : 11/14/2007 04:30 AM : 6d06cd98d954fe87fb2db8108793b399 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16771_none_4f83bb287ccdb7e3\explorer.exe : 2,923,520 : 10/28/2008 11:20 PM : 37440d09deae0b672a04dccf7abf06be [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20668_none_501f261995dcf2cf\explorer.exe : 2,923,520 : 11/14/2007 04:30 AM : bd06f0bf753bc704b653c3a50f89d362 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20947_none_5033cb5995cd990b\explorer.exe : 2,923,520 : 10/27/2008 07:15 PM : e7156b0b74762d9de0e66bdcde06e5fb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_51b4a71279bc6ebf\explorer.exe : 2,927,104 : 01/19/2008 00:33 AM : ffa764631cb70a30065c12ef8e174f9f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18164_none_5177ca9879e978e8\explorer.exe : 2,927,104 : 10/28/2008 11:29 PM : 4f554999d7d5f05daaebba7b5ba1089d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22298_none_51e4f8c7931bd1e1\explorer.exe : 2,927,616 : 10/29/2008 08:59 PM : 50ba5850147410cde89c523ad3bc606e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_53a0201e76de3a0b\explorer.exe : 2,926,592 : 04/10/2009 11:27 PM : d07d4c3038f3578ffce1c0237f2a1253 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys : 273,408 : 04/21/2011 06:58 AM : 3911b972b55fea0478476b2e777b29fa [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d5b1809661820e7c\afd.sys : 270,336 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 5d24caf8efd924a875698ff28384db8b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_d7e842925e6d1f50\afd.sys : 273,920 : 01/18/2008 10:57 PM : 763e172a55177e478cb419f88fd0ba03 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18639_none_d7d0e0cc5e7d461c\afd.sys : 273,408 : 04/21/2011 06:16 AM : 48eb99503533c27ac6135648e5474457 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22905_none_d876efff77862705\afd.sys : 273,920 : 04/21/2011 06:12 AM : c8af25017cecb75906a571ac70d2d306 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_d9d3bb9e5b8eea9c\afd.sys : 273,920 : 04/10/2009 09:47 PM : a201207363aa900abf1a388468688570 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18457_none_d99fb42e5bb59d9b\afd.sys : 273,408 : 04/21/2011 06:58 AM : 3911b972b55fea0478476b2e777b29fa [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22629_none_da4bc33774b91967\afd.sys : 273,920 : 04/21/2011 06:28 AM : 70ee0fc7a0f384dbd929a01384aeeb4b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdk7.sys : 38,912 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : dc487885bcef9f28eece6fac0e5ddfc5 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_28c60ce0\amdk7.sys : 38,912 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : dc487885bcef9f28eece6fac0e5ddfc5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_ce69b789\amdk7.sys : 41,472 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 18f29b49ad23ecee3d2a826c725c8d48 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_cpu.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5d4a5a9eef611fb3\amdk7.sys : 41,472 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 18f29b49ad23ecee3d2a826c725c8d48 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asyncmac.sys : 17,408 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 53b202abee6455406254444303e87be1 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\asyncmac.sys : 17,408 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 53b202abee6455406254444303e87be1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-asyncmac_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_22210ce737ee2d9b\asyncmac.sys : 17,408 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : e86cf7ce67d5de898f27ef884dc357d8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-asyncmac_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_2457cee334d93e6f\asyncmac.sys : 17,408 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 53b202abee6455406254444303e87be1 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys : 6,144 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 67e506b75bd5326a3ec7b70bd014dfb6 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\beep.sys : 6,144 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 67e506b75bd5326a3ec7b70bd014dfb6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-beepsys_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_c1e9df570ab23787\beep.sys : 6,144 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : ac3dd1708b22761ebd7cbe14dcc3b5d7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-beepsys_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_c420a153079d485b\beep.sys : 6,144 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 67e506b75bd5326a3ec7b70bd014dfb6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bridge.sys : 93,696 : 04/10/2009 10:42 PM : b1564976d98e91fc764d5dc28a0297da [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-networkbridge_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_05b32edf092a8853\bridge.sys : 93,184 : 11/02/2006 02:23 AM : 2ac8f5b88771c31c4211a11be6bffe14 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-networkbridge_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_07e9f0db06159927\bridge.sys : 93,696 : 01/18/2008 11:58 PM : 72df06d26ae4ced2e08f428b96302b0e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-networkbridge_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_09d569e703376473\bridge.sys : 93,696 : 04/10/2009 10:42 PM : b1564976d98e91fc764d5dc28a0297da [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdfs.sys : 70,144 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : 7add03e75beb9e6dd102c3081d29840a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cdfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a430d1132008d7f2\cdfs.sys : 70,144 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 6c3a437fc873c6f6a4fc620b6888cb86 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cdfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a667930f1cf3e8c6\cdfs.sys : 70,144 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : 7add03e75beb9e6dd102c3081d29840a [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys : 67,072 : 04/10/2009 09:39 PM : 6b4bffb9becd728097024276430db314 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cdrom.inf_a29e71c6\cdrom.sys : 67,072 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 1ec25cea0de6ac4718bf89f9e1778b57 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cdrom.inf_c949a5b6\cdrom.sys : 67,072 : 04/10/2009 09:39 PM : 6b4bffb9becd728097024276430db314 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cdrom.inf_e487f727\cdrom.sys : 67,072 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 8d1866e61af096ae8b582454f5e4d303 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_cdrom.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5fa95be2a3c76a4a\cdrom.sys : 67,072 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 1ec25cea0de6ac4718bf89f9e1778b57 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_cdrom.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_6194d4eea0e93596\cdrom.sys : 67,072 : 04/10/2009 09:39 PM : 6b4bffb9becd728097024276430db314 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crusoe.sys : 38,912 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 22a7f883508176489f559ee745b5bf5d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_28c60ce0\crusoe.sys : 38,912 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 22a7f883508176489f559ee745b5bf5d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_ce69b789\crusoe.sys : 40,960 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 1f07becdca750766a96cda811ba86410 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_cpu.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5d4a5a9eef611fb3\crusoe.sys : 40,960 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 1f07becdca750766a96cda811ba86410 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\diskdump.sys : 19,456 : 04/10/2009 09:39 PM : 494075282e23d838f43a4c9fb7143959 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-diskdump_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_648774109a5b2009\Diskdump.sys : 19,456 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : f2e3834562c0b1b577ab4b5c405e6c5b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-diskdump_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_66be360c974630dd\Diskdump.sys : 19,968 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 0183496303b4f8a5878d99a667f33170 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-diskdump_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_68a9af189467fc29\Diskdump.sys : 19,456 : 04/10/2009 09:39 PM : 494075282e23d838f43a4c9fb7143959 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmkaud.sys : 5,632 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 97fef831ab90bee128c9af390e243f80 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_1493ef6e\drmkaud.sys : 5,632 : 11/02/2006 01:54 AM : ee472cd2c01f6f8e8aa1fa06ffef61b6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_84db3286\drmkaud.sys : 5,632 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 97fef831ab90bee128c9af390e243f80 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_e9a56ed0\drmkaud.sys : 5,632 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 97fef831ab90bee128c9af390e243f80 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_wdmaudio.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_606759131a25a8c1\drmkaud.sys : 5,632 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 97fef831ab90bee128c9af390e243f80 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_wdmaudio.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_6252d21f1747740d\drmkaud.sys : 5,632 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 97fef831ab90bee128c9af390e243f80 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys : 130,048 : 01/18/2008 11:53 PM : 7be5a3c671a2cb56e94403bfc2020a0d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_1493ef6e\drmk.sys : 130,048 : 11/02/2006 02:20 AM : 1660613337e5ebe07b4dd78c1a55c5c0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_84db3286\drmk.sys : 130,048 : 01/18/2008 11:53 PM : 7be5a3c671a2cb56e94403bfc2020a0d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_e9a56ed0\drmk.sys : 130,048 : 01/18/2008 11:53 PM : 7be5a3c671a2cb56e94403bfc2020a0d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_wdmaudio.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_606759131a25a8c1\drmk.sys : 130,048 : 01/18/2008 11:53 PM : 7be5a3c671a2cb56e94403bfc2020a0d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_wdmaudio.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_6252d21f1747740d\drmk.sys : 130,048 : 01/18/2008 11:53 PM : 7be5a3c671a2cb56e94403bfc2020a0d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:36 PM : eaaafef04fbb45665c9576e525d45a12 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-useros_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_cb37f2d57041e0a3\dxapi.sys : 13,312 : 11/02/2006 01:38 AM : a253aa14ca560a4b8ba6e9d1f78ef10e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-useros_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_cd6eb4d16d2cf177\dxapi.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:36 PM : eaaafef04fbb45665c9576e525d45a12 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxg.sys : 76,288 : 04/10/2009 09:23 PM : c8d5369bfe193b5fb53337dce77ce314 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-dxg_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a6b47fa25e31f7f9\dxg.sys : 76,288 : 11/02/2006 01:38 AM : 61d4d58d09357f0598a04d1192a4b76c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-dxg_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a8eb419e5b1d08cd\dxg.sys : 76,288 : 01/18/2008 10:36 PM : 6d16255c9eb5683f83a472e1679ed2e4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-dxg_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_aad6baaa583ed419\dxg.sys : 76,288 : 04/10/2009 09:23 PM : c8d5369bfe193b5fb53337dce77ce314 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fastfat.sys : 142,848 : 04/10/2009 09:13 PM : 1e9b9a70d332103c52995e957dc09ef8 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-fat_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_ac7c69845a79180b\fastfat.sys : 142,336 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 84a317cb0b3954d3768cdcd018dbf670 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-fat_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_aeb32b80576428df\fastfat.sys : 143,360 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : 3c489390c2e2064563727752af8eab9e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-fat_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_b09ea48c5485f42b\fastfat.sys : 142,848 : 04/10/2009 09:13 PM : 1e9b9a70d332103c52995e957dc09ef8 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fdc.sys : 25,088 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : afe1e8b9782a0dd7fb46bbd88e43f89a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\fdc.inf_0c3c0ab2\fdc.sys : 25,088 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : afe1e8b9782a0dd7fb46bbd88e43f89a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\fdc.inf_34affe5d\fdc.sys : 25,088 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 63bdada84951b9c03e641800e176898a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_fdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0191b36de067e676\fdc.sys : 25,088 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : afe1e8b9782a0dd7fb46bbd88e43f89a [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\flpydisk.sys : 20,480 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 85b7cf99d532820495d68d747fda9ebd [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\flpydisk.inf_36da1340\flpydisk.sys : 20,480 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 85b7cf99d532820495d68d747fda9ebd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\flpydisk.inf_7a4ca8e4\flpydisk.sys : 20,480 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 6603957eff5ec62d25075ea8ac27de68 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_flpydisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_e70a102d7a7bbf43\flpydisk.sys : 20,480 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 85b7cf99d532820495d68d747fda9ebd [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys : 12,800 : 02/29/2012 06:32 AM : b972a66758577e0bfd1de0f91aaa27b5 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-coreos_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_231b844b41663663\fs_rec.sys : 12,800 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 1ed8599e1e08ba40f2b7301f0b83583a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-coreos_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16470_none_2320546141637f8f\fs_rec.sys : 12,800 : 06/13/2007 03:03 AM : 66a078591208baa210c7634b11eb392c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-coreos_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20580_none_239f21405a893b4a\fs_rec.sys : 12,800 : 06/13/2007 03:03 AM : 230af55b882b06d527df29da324faf70 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-coreos_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_255246473e514737\fs_rec.sys : 12,800 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 65ea8b77b5851854f0c55c43fa51a198 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-coreos_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_273dbf533b731283\fs_rec.sys : 12,800 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 65ea8b77b5851854f0c55c43fa51a198 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-coreos_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18592_none_26d978a73bbeb3ba\fs_rec.sys : 12,800 : 02/29/2012 06:32 AM : b972a66758577e0bfd1de0f91aaa27b5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-coreos_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22806_none_27c869b2548fb7b5\fs_rec.sys : 12,800 : 02/29/2012 06:15 AM : 5d86604b89470b6ab54c87eb340da415 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys : 39,424 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 5961cadb7cad938368d2028725ef771d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_45f308e6\hidclass.sys : 39,424 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 5961cadb7cad938368d2028725ef771d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_53578522\hidclass.sys : 38,912 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 081655939fa6c09eec56da090f461ecc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_a7cfdec8\hidclass.sys : 38,912 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 04f49ddd00a26c6ca984a9b480fdaa33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_input.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_206f99c7201dafdb\hidclass.sys : 38,912 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 04f49ddd00a26c6ca984a9b480fdaa33 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_input.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_225b12d31d3f7b27\hidclass.sys : 39,424 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 5961cadb7cad938368d2028725ef771d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys : 25,472 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 175444d3a01ca45d0e1c5dc5f48df7cd [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_45f308e6\hidparse.sys : 25,472 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 175444d3a01ca45d0e1c5dc5f48df7cd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_53578522\hidparse.sys : 25,472 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 451a4d76448cee21407fb0a9a362c057 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_a7cfdec8\hidparse.sys : 25,472 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 175444d3a01ca45d0e1c5dc5f48df7cd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_input.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_206f99c7201dafdb\hidparse.sys : 25,472 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 175444d3a01ca45d0e1c5dc5f48df7cd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_input.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_225b12d31d3f7b27\hidparse.sys : 25,472 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 175444d3a01ca45d0e1c5dc5f48df7cd [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys : 12,800 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : cca4b519b17e23a00b826c55716809cc [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_45f308e6\hidusb.sys : 12,800 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : cca4b519b17e23a00b826c55716809cc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_53578522\hidusb.sys : 12,288 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 3c64042b95e583b366ba4e5d2450235e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_a7cfdec8\hidusb.sys : 12,288 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 854ca287ab7faf949617a788306d967e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_input.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_206f99c7201dafdb\hidusb.sys : 12,288 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 854ca287ab7faf949617a788306d967e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_input.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_225b12d31d3f7b27\hidusb.sys : 12,800 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : cca4b519b17e23a00b826c55716809cc [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys : 411,648 : 02/20/2010 01:53 PM : f870aa3e254628ebeafe754108d664de [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_aa8a3a4d1befdc44\http.sys : 385,536 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : f31d27ccf514549a17e79bebe01b40b6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16951_none_aaa5b4031bdbf8a8\http.sys : 396,800 : 11/03/2009 03:37 AM : 3c3cba3ce1a66439a960d4531a167c39 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.17022_none_aac6fc331bc2f16e\http.sys : 396,800 : 02/20/2010 02:30 PM : ea24fe637d974a8a31bc650f478e3533 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21154_none_ab3229ce34f717b9\http.sys : 398,848 : 11/03/2009 03:31 AM : 174e0b3ebc4a2e86a0f6398233f697c7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21227_none_ab559c5634dc0d12\http.sys : 398,848 : 02/20/2010 02:16 PM : 481b86e8939289f77fbcea1b24cec687 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_acc0fc4918daed18\http.sys : 401,408 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : 406c027c18e98a396faa1963dad5ff70 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18356_none_ac90f41b18fe084c\http.sys : 411,136 : 11/03/2009 12:53 AM : 33b02459e86d0a2b86a6b9fe19139390 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18428_none_acb3665918e3e44e\http.sys : 411,136 : 02/20/2010 02:18 PM : 96e241624c71211a79c84f50a8e71cab [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22556_none_ad1a92cc321ba53d\http.sys : 411,136 : 11/03/2009 12:52 AM : 0b3867f5a4541c96a30f26728794f8fb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22638_none_ad32351e32099d30\http.sys : 411,136 : 02/20/2010 02:20 PM : 4a0e8303363e492239d010afbfc8396d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_aeac755515fcb864\http.sys : 401,408 : 04/10/2009 09:45 PM : abbc72793f1c588b1a7db0cac69a4fe8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18136_none_ae8d07c1161422b5\http.sys : 411,648 : 11/03/2009 12:41 AM : 0eeeca26c8d4bde2a4664db058a81937 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18210_none_ae9ca7c316094ff0\http.sys : 411,648 : 02/20/2010 01:53 PM : f870aa3e254628ebeafe754108d664de [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22258_none_af0305482f402d0f\http.sys : 411,648 : 11/03/2009 12:45 AM : c5c689c0e4586f58de81534668cff9f1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-http_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22343_none_af08d5a82f3c8f92\http.sys : 411,648 : 02/20/2010 02:06 PM : 4d6fb07f63b4d9394107f4525ce188d8 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 22d56c8184586b7a1f6fa60be5f5a2bd [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_93b1c41f\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 1060f1377f395a242e27719440ece602 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_a81145df\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : 1c9ee072baa3abb460b91d7ee9152660 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_da7e599e\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 22d56c8184586b7a1f6fa60be5f5a2bd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_f55d5e51\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 22d56c8184586b7a1f6fa60be5f5a2bd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_3dfa3917\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 1060f1377f395a242e27719440ece602 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_8b7c4328\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 22d56c8184586b7a1f6fa60be5f5a2bd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_f4514c17\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : 1c9ee072baa3abb460b91d7ee9152660 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_keyboard.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_957131ccdbca3f9c\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : 1c9ee072baa3abb460b91d7ee9152660 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_keyboard.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_95d55d61f504b486\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : bea9838cd25d36beba3f94386a761d60 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_keyboard.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_974e6dd8d8f8ec7e\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 22d56c8184586b7a1f6fa60be5f5a2bd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_keyboard.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_9939e6e4d61ab7ca\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 22d56c8184586b7a1f6fa60be5f5a2bd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msmouse.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_4c56cf70d52c8670\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : 1c9ee072baa3abb460b91d7ee9152660 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msmouse.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_4cbafb05ee66fb5a\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : bea9838cd25d36beba3f94386a761d60 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msmouse.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_4e340b7cd25b3352\i8042prt.sys : 54,784 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 22d56c8184586b7a1f6fa60be5f5a2bd [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys : 41,472 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 224191001e78c89dfa78924c3ea595ff [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_28c60ce0\intelppm.sys : 39,424 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : ce44cc04262f28216dd4341e9e36a16f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_ce69b789\intelppm.sys : 41,472 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 224191001e78c89dfa78924c3ea595ff [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_cpu.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5d4a5a9eef611fb3\intelppm.sys : 41,472 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 224191001e78c89dfa78924c3ea595ff [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ipfltdrv.sys : 47,616 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 62c265c38769b864cb25b4bcf62df6c3 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasipfilter_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_e532c1ecc2445ee5\ipfltdrv.sys : 47,104 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 880c6f86cc3f551b8fea2c11141268c0 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasipfilter_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_e76983e8bf2f6fb9\ipfltdrv.sys : 47,616 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 62c265c38769b864cb25b4bcf62df6c3 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ipnat.sys : 100,864 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 8793643a67b42cec66490b2a0cf92d68 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ipnat_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_58e1559c7e70cb54\ipnat.sys : 99,840 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 10077c35845101548037df04fd1a420b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ipnat_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5b1817987b5bdc28\ipnat.sys : 100,864 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 8793643a67b42cec66490b2a0cf92d68 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\irenum.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : 109c0dfb82c3632fbd11949b73aeeac9 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-irdaircomm_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_265aba0f27be57b5\irenum.sys : 13,312 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : a82f328f4792304184642d6d397bb1e3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-irdaircomm_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_28917c0b24a96889\irenum.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : 109c0dfb82c3632fbd11949b73aeeac9 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys : 149,504 : 04/10/2009 09:38 PM : ef73c1e29fbe7b0fd0274bf4394e346a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreaming_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_554a005b98f90a79\ks.sys : 148,992 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 48314cdd79ce94b8f36bd6243323a310 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreaming_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5780c25795e41b4d\ks.sys : 148,992 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 47cb1cbb1d80517d7909d0860128e860 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreaming_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_596c3b639305e699\ks.sys : 149,504 : 04/10/2009 09:38 PM : ef73c1e29fbe7b0fd0274bf4394e346a [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mcd.sys : 18,944 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : b271ec02e71271a2da28b3b7bc4e4f15 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.h..changer-driverclass_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_c66ea91ec9cf2ac5\mcd.sys : 18,944 : 11/02/2006 01:52 AM : 0447888a6feb655068bd1696d1c16a5b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.h..changer-driverclass_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_c8a56b1ac6ba3b99\mcd.sys : 18,944 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : b271ec02e71271a2da28b3b7bc4e4f15 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\modem.sys : 31,744 : 01/18/2008 10:57 PM : e13b5ea0f51ba5b1512ec671393d09ba [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-u..em-core-classdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_2dcdc0f4f1c0c9d9\modem.sys : 31,744 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 21755967298a46fb6adfec9db6012211 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-u..em-core-classdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_300482f0eeabdaad\modem.sys : 31,744 : 01/18/2008 10:57 PM : e13b5ea0f51ba5b1512ec671393d09ba [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys : 15,872 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 93b8d4869e12cfbe663915502900876f [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_3dfa3917\mouhid.sys : 15,872 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : a3a6dff7e9e757db3df51a833bc28885 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_8b7c4328\mouhid.sys : 15,872 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 93b8d4869e12cfbe663915502900876f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_f4514c17\mouhid.sys : 15,872 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : b569b5c5d3bde545df3a6af512cccdba [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msmouse.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_4c56cf70d52c8670\mouhid.sys : 15,872 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : b569b5c5d3bde545df3a6af512cccdba [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msmouse.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_4cbafb05ee66fb5a\mouhid.sys : 15,872 : 02/13/2008 04:12 AM : 8d9b701d716843c39e93b3432cb721fc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msmouse.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_4e340b7cd25b3352\mouhid.sys : 15,872 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 93b8d4869e12cfbe663915502900876f [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxdav.sys : 114,688 : 04/10/2009 09:14 PM : 82cea0395524aacfeb58ba1448e8325c [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-webdavredir-mrxdav_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_1274233bc8d093c6\mrxdav.sys : 109,568 : 11/02/2006 05:32 AM : 93224014a418b72356462b8f7de6e8c9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-webdavredir-mrxdav_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16626_none_12b50875c89fe395\mrxdav.sys : 110,080 : 02/13/2008 04:13 AM : 1d8828b98ee309d65e006f0829e280e5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-webdavredir-mrxdav_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20751_none_1319340ae1da587f\mrxdav.sys : 110,080 : 02/13/2008 04:13 AM : 08f0c494a69cf3106ee7ffc48d8e5ac7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-webdavredir-mrxdav_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_14aae537c5bba49a\mrxdav.sys : 110,080 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : ae3de84536b6799d2267443cec8edbb9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-webdavredir-mrxdav_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_16965e43c2dd6fe6\mrxdav.sys : 114,688 : 04/10/2009 09:14 PM : 82cea0395524aacfeb58ba1448e8325c [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 04/29/2011 06:24 AM : 1e94971c4b446ab2290deb71d01cf0c2 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_7d5aab3954325e4f\mrxsmb.sys : 101,888 : 11/02/2006 01:31 AM : fca7563d87f71c6db0182ca67cc19aa7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16586_none_7d5aaf055432589d\mrxsmb.sys : 101,888 : 12/12/2007 04:14 AM : 529b64f9735d27fef1b8ea1678f8c79e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16971_none_7d608517542eb295\mrxsmb.sys : 101,888 : 12/04/2009 09:27 AM : f6805dc6823b90393d561bdb163468f6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.17025_none_7d9a6dfd5402bf7e\mrxsmb.sys : 102,400 : 02/23/2010 06:14 AM : 8af705ce1bb907932157fab821170f27 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20709_none_7e3dcdf46d0c620b\mrxsmb.sys : 102,400 : 12/12/2007 04:14 AM : dc5632cbc8a3d02ce1114debb64b7037 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21173_none_7debfa986d4ab84f\mrxsmb.sys : 102,400 : 12/04/2009 09:14 AM : 64b76496ccea0a56cc0b1f9b32605f8f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21230_none_7e143b506d2cf9ad\mrxsmb.sys : 102,912 : 02/23/2010 04:30 AM : bbb0d31b477cff3b4f737ed0367f635f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_7f916d35511d6f23\mrxsmb.sys : 105,472 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : c4ad205530888404e2b5fc8d9319b119 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18375_none_7f4ac4e55151a8e2\mrxsmb.sys : 105,472 : 12/04/2009 09:12 AM : 66592e91051728c3571b0d77175686ab [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18431_none_7f7205535134d0e9\mrxsmb.sys : 105,984 : 02/23/2010 04:32 AM : 7afc42e60432fd1014f5342f2b1b1f74 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18604_none_7f9579c15119c369\mrxsmb.sys : 105,984 : 02/22/2011 05:51 AM : cc752d233ef39875ca6885d9415ba869 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18644_none_7f6a3a11513a332d\mrxsmb.sys : 105,984 : 04/29/2011 05:49 AM : 5734a0f2be7e495f7d3ed6efd4b9f5a1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22575_none_7fd463966a6f45d3\mrxsmb.sys : 105,984 : 12/04/2009 09:16 AM : b81a462840c1c9fe6b4eab893402f3d2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22641_none_7ff0d4186a5a89cb\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 02/23/2010 04:30 AM : d92db980e8f791286750127c8e371a7d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22859_none_7fee0a486a5b6ac2\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 02/22/2011 05:51 AM : 45c648d35ca74fe5d6d799728b1f9c45 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22910_none_801049446a431416\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 04/29/2011 05:51 AM : 43e584a3ca783c3d7a610b0c21e290e1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_817ce6414e3f3a6f\mrxsmb.sys : 105,984 : 04/10/2009 09:14 PM : 317eb668973951bad512ee8bebf9ed25 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18158_none_8149d9694e650f50\mrxsmb.sys : 105,984 : 12/04/2009 08:56 AM : 66de1a2b389a1969ca1751b276108e45 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18213_none_8170198d4e491e00\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 02/23/2010 04:10 AM : 454341e652bdf5e01b0f2140232b073e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18409_none_8180ef014e3b9467\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 02/22/2011 06:23 AM : 5fe5cf325f5b02ebc60832d3440cb414 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18462_none_81390d734e728aac\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 04/29/2011 06:24 AM : 1e94971c4b446ab2290deb71d01cf0c2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22281_none_81ac046a67a1518c\mrxsmb.sys : 105,984 : 12/04/2009 09:08 AM : 7295b41fbca3231841a7edff34a7bd14 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22346_none_81dc4772677c5da2\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 02/23/2010 04:16 AM : 1f0daa8676e0b3d00c2ec1f82b140a1c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22594_none_81a43b0e67a6b0f7\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 02/22/2011 07:56 AM : 8b478e8e8f90fb25c3684c35f5ad2907 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbminirdr_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22634_none_81e51c7c67760678\mrxsmb.sys : 106,496 : 04/29/2011 06:00 AM : b99f961821c20ca8326a7197913e0298 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys : 22,528 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : a9927f4a46b816c92f461acb90cf8515 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-msfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a4397e3f200155c7\msfs.sys : 22,528 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 729eafefd4e7417165f353a18dbe947d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-msfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a670403b1cec669b\msfs.sys : 22,528 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : a9927f4a46b816c92f461acb90cf8515 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys : 8,192 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : d8c63d34d9c9e56c059e24ec7185cc07 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreamingsupport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_5fbdf925ddd09f60\mskssrv.sys : 8,192 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 892cedefa7e0ffe7be8da651b651d047 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreamingsupport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_61f4bb21dabbb034\mskssrv.sys : 8,192 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : d8c63d34d9c9e56c059e24ec7185cc07 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys : 5,888 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 1d373c90d62ddb641d50e55b9e78d65e [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreamingsupport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_5fbdf925ddd09f60\mspclock.sys : 5,888 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : ae2cb1da69b2676b4cee2a501af5871c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreamingsupport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_61f4bb21dabbb034\mspclock.sys : 5,888 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 1d373c90d62ddb641d50e55b9e78d65e [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MSPQM.sys : 5,504 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : b572da05bf4e098d4bba3a4734fb505b [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreamingsupport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_5fbdf925ddd09f60\mspqm.sys : 5,504 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : f910da84fa90c44a3addb7cd874463fd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-kernelstreamingsupport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_61f4bb21dabbb034\mspqm.sys : 5,504 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : b572da05bf4e098d4bba3a4734fb505b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys : 20,992 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 0e186e90404980569fb449ba7519ae61 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0ba9a5e57d843445\ndistapi.sys : 20,480 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 7584f1794b23b83d63cc124a8c56d103 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16518_none_0bf759b97d499daa\ndistapi.sys : 20,480 : 08/28/2007 09:24 PM : 81659cdcbd0f9a9e07e6878ad8c78d3f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20633_none_0c66553a967bf6a3\ndistapi.sys : 20,480 : 08/28/2007 09:24 PM : 658b0fdd57ebe34db6fa1e00141c3640 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0de067e17a6f4519\ndistapi.sys : 20,992 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 0e186e90404980569fb449ba7519ae61 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_0fcbe0ed77911065\ndistapi.sys : 20,992 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 0e186e90404980569fb449ba7519ae61 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndisuio.sys : 16,896 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : d6973aa34c4d5d76c0430b181c3cd389 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ndisuio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_69ba45c7e9f30d0d\ndisuio.sys : 16,896 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : 5de5ee546bf40838ebe0e01cb629df64 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-ndisuio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_6bf107c3e6de1de1\ndisuio.sys : 16,896 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : d6973aa34c4d5d76c0430b181c3cd389 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys : 121,344 : 04/10/2009 09:46 PM : 818f648618ae34f729fdb47ec68345c3 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-ndiswan_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_f101cec55a5fb77a\ndiswan.sys : 118,784 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 397402adcbb8946223a1950101f6cd94 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-ndiswan_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_f33890c1574ac84e\ndiswan.sys : 121,344 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 3d14c3b3496f88890d431e8aa022a411 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-ndiswan_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_f52409cd546c939a\ndiswan.sys : 121,344 : 04/10/2009 09:46 PM : 818f648618ae34f729fdb47ec68345c3 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys : 49,664 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 71dab552b41936358f3b541ae5997fb3 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0ba9a5e57d843445\ndproxy.sys : 48,640 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 874c12e3ad1431cabc854697d302c563 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16518_none_0bf759b97d499daa\ndproxy.sys : 48,640 : 08/28/2007 09:24 PM : 1b24fa907af283199a81b3bb37e5e526 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20633_none_0c66553a967bf6a3\ndproxy.sys : 48,640 : 08/28/2007 09:24 PM : dbcc3f1e63ac0e00ba368c55c514b468 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0de067e17a6f4519\ndproxy.sys : 49,664 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 71dab552b41936358f3b541ae5997fb3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_0fcbe0ed77911065\ndproxy.sys : 49,664 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 71dab552b41936358f3b541ae5997fb3 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys : 35,840 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : bcd093a5a6777cf626434568dc7dba78 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-netbios_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_57aaf62e6e343dec\netbios.sys : 35,840 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : 356dbb9f98e8dc1028dd3092fceeb877 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-netbios_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_59e1b82a6b1f4ec0\netbios.sys : 35,840 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : bcd093a5a6777cf626434568dc7dba78 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys : 185,856 : 04/10/2009 09:45 PM : ecd64230a59cbd93c85f1cd1cab9f3f6 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-netbt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_5e2e0665fa591691\netbt.sys : 184,320 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : e3a168912e7eefc3bd3b814720d68b41 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-netbt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_6064c861f7442765\netbt.sys : 184,320 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : 7c5fee5b1c5728507cd96fb4a13e7a02 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-netbt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_6250416df465f2b1\netbt.sys : 185,856 : 04/10/2009 09:45 PM : ecd64230a59cbd93c85f1cd1cab9f3f6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys : 35,328 : 04/10/2009 09:14 PM : d36f239d7cce1931598e8fb90a0dbc26 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-npfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a43ac2e12000223b\npfs.sys : 34,816 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 4f9832beb9fafd8ceb0e541f1323b26e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-npfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a67184dd1ceb330f\npfs.sys : 34,816 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : ecb5003f484f9ed6c608d6d6c7886cbb [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-npfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_a85cfde91a0cfe5b\npfs.sys : 35,328 : 04/10/2009 09:14 PM : d36f239d7cce1931598e8fb90a0dbc26 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys : 4,608 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : c5dbbcda07d780bda9b685df333bb41e [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\ERDNT\cache\null.sys : 4,608 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : c5dbbcda07d780bda9b685df333bb41e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-null_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a72f2b811e11f9f3\null.sys : 4,608 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : ec5efb3c60f1b624648344a328bce596 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-null_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a965ed7d1afd0ac7\null.sys : 4,608 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : c5dbbcda07d780bda9b685df333bb41e [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\parport.sys : 79,360 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 0fa9b5055484649d63c303fe404e5f4d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_44880ea7\parport.sys : 79,360 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 8a79fdf04a73428597e2caf9d0d67850 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_ac874de4\parport.sys : 79,360 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 0fa9b5055484649d63c303fe404e5f4d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msports.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_f897b0b1b85e4433\parport.sys : 79,360 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 8a79fdf04a73428597e2caf9d0d67850 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\parvdm.sys : 8,704 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 4f9a6a8a31413180d0fcb279ad5d8112 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_44880ea7\parvdm.sys : 8,704 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 6c580025c81caf3ae9e3617c22cad00e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_ac874de4\parvdm.sys : 8,704 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 4f9a6a8a31413180d0fcb279ad5d8112 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msports.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_f897b0b1b85e4433\parvdm.sys : 8,704 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 6c580025c81caf3ae9e3617c22cad00e [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys : 167,936 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 218286724ec530ff252648369e05b090 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_1493ef6e\portcls.sys : 167,424 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 9a23e21eca1246950e440e158de50750 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_84db3286\portcls.sys : 167,936 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 218286724ec530ff252648369e05b090 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_e9a56ed0\portcls.sys : 167,936 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 75dad0e7f4cd3cb9455a76123ac16bf3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_wdmaudio.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_606759131a25a8c1\portcls.sys : 167,936 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 75dad0e7f4cd3cb9455a76123ac16bf3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_wdmaudio.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_6252d21f1747740d\portcls.sys : 167,936 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 218286724ec530ff252648369e05b090 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\processr.sys : 38,400 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 0e3cef5d28b40cf273281d620c50700a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_28c60ce0\processr.sys : 38,400 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 0e3cef5d28b40cf273281d620c50700a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_ce69b789\processr.sys : 40,960 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 2027293619dd0f047c584cf2e7df4ffd [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_cpu.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5d4a5a9eef611fb3\processr.sys : 40,960 : 01/18/2008 10:27 PM : 2027293619dd0f047c584cf2e7df4ffd [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasacd.sys : 11,776 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 147d7f9c556d259924351feb0de606c3 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasautodial_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0da33cba68680e8f\rasacd.sys : 11,776 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : bd7b30f55b3649506dd8b3d38f571d2a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasautodial_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0fd9feb665531f63\rasacd.sys : 11,776 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 147d7f9c556d259924351feb0de606c3 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys : 76,288 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : a214adbaf4cb47dd2728859ef31f26b0 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-rasl2tp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_97a58aa0eb033972\rasl2tp.sys : 75,776 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 88587dd843e2059848995b407b67f6cf [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-rasl2tp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_99dc4c9ce7ee4a46\rasl2tp.sys : 76,288 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : a214adbaf4cb47dd2728859ef31f26b0 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys : 41,472 : 04/10/2009 09:46 PM : 509a98dd18af4375e1fc40bc175f1def [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-raspppoe_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_53fcc2249dacc840\raspppoe.sys : 41,472 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : ccf4e9c6cbbac81437f88cb2ae0b6c96 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-raspppoe_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_563384209a97d914\raspppoe.sys : 41,472 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 3e9d9b048107b40d87b97df2e48e0744 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-raspppoe_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_581efd2c97b9a460\raspppoe.sys : 41,472 : 04/10/2009 09:46 PM : 509a98dd18af4375e1fc40bc175f1def [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys : 62,976 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : ecfffaec0c1ecd8dbc77f39070ea1db1 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-raspptp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_97b85cdceaebcc48\raspptp.sys : 61,440 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 6c359ac71d7b550a0d41f9db4563ce05 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase-raspptp_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_99ef1ed8e7d6dd1c\raspptp.sys : 62,976 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : ecfffaec0c1ecd8dbc77f39070ea1db1 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys : 225,280 : 04/10/2009 09:14 PM : b14c9d5b9add2f84f70570bbbfaa7935 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rdbss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_579e15d0647e5ec0\rdbss.sys : 222,208 : 11/02/2006 01:31 AM : 54129c5d9581bbec8bd1ebd3ba813f47 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rdbss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_59d4d7cc61696f94\rdbss.sys : 224,768 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : 6e1c5d0457622f9ee35f683110e93d14 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rdbss_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_5bc050d85e8b3ae0\rdbss.sys : 225,280 : 04/10/2009 09:14 PM : b14c9d5b9add2f84f70570bbbfaa7935 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpcdd.sys : 6,144 : 01/18/2008 11:01 PM : 89e59be9a564262a3fb6c4f4f1cd9899 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..niportdisplaydriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d2a4621f4153e710\RDPCDD.sys : 6,144 : 11/02/2006 02:02 AM : 794585276b5d7fca9f3fc15543f9f0b9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..niportdisplaydriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_d4db241b3e3ef7e4\RDPCDD.sys : 6,144 : 01/18/2008 11:01 PM : 89e59be9a564262a3fb6c4f4f1cd9899 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpdr.sys : 248,320 : 04/10/2009 09:52 PM : 943b18305eae3935598a9b4a3d560b4c [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_51b95d75\rdpdr.sys : 248,320 : 04/10/2009 09:52 PM : 943b18305eae3935598a9b4a3d560b4c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_920a2c1f\rdpdr.sys : 242,688 : 11/02/2006 02:03 AM : e8bd98d46f2ed77132ba927fccb47d8b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_f750e484\rdpdr.sys : 248,832 : 01/18/2008 11:02 PM : fbc0bacd9c3d7f6956853f64a66e252d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_machine.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_ba12ed3bbeb0d97a\rdpdr.sys : 248,832 : 01/18/2008 11:02 PM : fbc0bacd9c3d7f6956853f64a66e252d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_machine.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_bbfe6647bbd2a4c6\rdpdr.sys : 248,320 : 04/10/2009 09:52 PM : 943b18305eae3935598a9b4a3d560b4c [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpwd.sys : 180,736 : 05/01/2012 07:03 AM : c127ebd5afab31524662c48dfceb773a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..dp-winstationdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_493ec64bd8177786\rdpwd.sys : 160,256 : 11/02/2006 02:02 AM : 8830e790a74a96605faba74f9665bb3c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..dp-winstationdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_4b758847d502885a\rdpwd.sys : 181,248 : 01/18/2008 11:01 PM : e1c18f4097a5abcec941dc4b2f99db7e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..dp-winstationdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_4d610153d22453a6\rdpwd.sys : 180,736 : 04/10/2009 09:51 PM : 30bfbdfb7f95559ede971f9ddb9a00ba [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..dp-winstationdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18568_none_4d232c27d2523914\rdpwd.sys : 180,736 : 01/09/2012 06:58 AM : 79c6df8477250f5c54f7c5ae1d6b814e [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..dp-winstationdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18621_none_4d476bb7d2381516\rdpwd.sys : 180,736 : 05/01/2012 07:03 AM : c127ebd5afab31524662c48dfceb773a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..dp-winstationdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22774_none_4d9df9c4eb7b8c9a\rdpwd.sys : 180,736 : 01/09/2012 06:38 AM : 477ebd8ada07b0ac4a1cd1ad2001d23d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..dp-winstationdriver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22844_none_4dbe6b6eeb6335ee\rdpwd.sys : 180,736 : 05/01/2012 06:45 AM : 3334370d79a5cb00eba91deb8c0bb0f8 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys : 113,664 : 04/10/2009 09:45 PM : eec7ee5675294b03e88aa868540007c1 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rmcast_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_52470a358affee9c\rmcast.sys : 113,664 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : 3c0a3d057fa9132fc193b393570bacae [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rmcast_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16687_none_524810318afeff68\rmcast.sys : 113,664 : 05/09/2008 06:21 PM : 8804bcb4383859f66ffd51f049a1d744 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rmcast_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20832_none_5302bd0ca3f891f1\rmcast.sys : 113,664 : 05/09/2008 06:15 PM : 0c9a2e62d7aba7342276ea3f4d7712bc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rmcast_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_547dcc3187eaff70\rmcast.sys : 113,664 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : 0c125b01a295aacf4ccd1e4748e3efce [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rmcast_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18069_none_5445ef4388138b25\rmcast.sys : 113,664 : 05/09/2008 06:33 PM : fdeb76bed9c0a75329ca426623297158 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rmcast_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22176_none_54c1bb44a13bfadb\rmcast.sys : 113,664 : 05/09/2008 06:20 PM : 1371121e2c57d979f11ea923116d8537 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rmcast_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_5669453d850ccabc\rmcast.sys : 113,664 : 04/10/2009 09:45 PM : eec7ee5675294b03e88aa868540007c1 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rndismp.sys : 33,280 : 04/10/2009 09:46 PM : d9225d107e40d0fa5c5069446759c8e9 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rndis-miniport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_def7edb18efa4be5\RNDISMP.sys : 32,768 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : 09de72fcfc9c7ff59d6da1d5ae70a48f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rndis-miniport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_e12eafad8be55cb9\RNDISMP.sys : 33,280 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 8f5db387ff2f57ad9107b7eb78a6d34b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rndis-miniport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_e31a28b989072805\RNDISMP.sys : 33,280 : 04/10/2009 09:46 PM : d9225d107e40d0fa5c5069446759c8e9 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rootmdm.sys : 8,192 : 01/18/2008 10:57 PM : 75e8a6bfa7374aba833ae92bf41ae4e6 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-unimodem-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_926170cfd7a2de96\rootmdm.sys : 8,192 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : d49d61312b273de069584d48c81c8b1d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-unimodem-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_949832cbd48def6a\rootmdm.sys : 8,192 : 01/18/2008 10:57 PM : 75e8a6bfa7374aba833ae92bf41ae4e6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serenum.sys : 17,920 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 68e44e331d46f0fb38f0863a84cd1a31 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_44880ea7\serenum.sys : 17,920 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : ce9ec966638ef0b10b864ddedf62a099 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_ac874de4\serenum.sys : 17,920 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 68e44e331d46f0fb38f0863a84cd1a31 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msports.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_f897b0b1b85e4433\serenum.sys : 17,920 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : ce9ec966638ef0b10b864ddedf62a099 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys : 83,456 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : c70d69a918b178d3c3b06339b40c2e1b [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hiddigi.inf_33048ac2\serial.sys : 83,456 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 6d663022db3e7058907784ae14b69898 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hiddigi.inf_9d4661e2\serial.sys : 83,456 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : c70d69a918b178d3c3b06339b40c2e1b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_44880ea7\serial.sys : 83,456 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 6d663022db3e7058907784ae14b69898 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_ac874de4\serial.sys : 83,456 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : c70d69a918b178d3c3b06339b40c2e1b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_hiddigi.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_955c449145dbf667\serial.sys : 83,456 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 6d663022db3e7058907784ae14b69898 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_msports.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_f897b0b1b85e4433\serial.sys : 83,456 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 6d663022db3e7058907784ae14b69898 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 103b79418da647736ee95645f305f68a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_3a103ca8\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 3efa810bdca87f6ecc24f9832243fe86 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_4daf32a8\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 103b79418da647736ee95645f305f68a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_89fdc4da\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 06/13/2007 03:05 AM : 51cf56aa8bcc241f134b420b8f850406 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_f081f8b7\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 3efa810bdca87f6ecc24f9832243fe86 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_sffdisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16478_none_a211996cecf4f6d9\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 06/13/2007 03:05 AM : 51cf56aa8bcc241f134b420b8f850406 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_sffdisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20588_none_a290664c061ab294\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 06/13/2007 03:05 AM : 5381bddf337dc4d4ddf6aa4304462fd4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_sffdisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a43b8902e9e9f3c9\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 3efa810bdca87f6ecc24f9832243fe86 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_sffdisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_a627020ee70bbf15\sffdisk.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 3efa810bdca87f6ecc24f9832243fe86 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys : 12,800 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 9cfa05fcfcb7124e69cfc812b72f9614 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_3a103ca8\sffp_sd.sys : 11,776 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 3d0ea348784b7ac9ea9bd9f317980979 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_4daf32a8\sffp_sd.sys : 12,800 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 9cfa05fcfcb7124e69cfc812b72f9614 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_89fdc4da\sffp_sd.sys : 12,800 : 06/13/2007 03:05 AM : 8b08cab1267b2c377883fc9e56981f90 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_f081f8b7\sffp_sd.sys : 11,776 : 04/10/2009 09:39 PM : 9f66a46c55d6f1ccabc79bb7afccc545 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_sffdisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16478_none_a211996cecf4f6d9\sffp_sd.sys : 12,800 : 06/13/2007 03:05 AM : 8b08cab1267b2c377883fc9e56981f90 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_sffdisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20588_none_a290664c061ab294\sffp_sd.sys : 12,800 : 06/13/2007 03:05 AM : 2883e7a2c362deb7be5f43dbdd470bd5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_sffdisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a43b8902e9e9f3c9\sffp_sd.sys : 11,776 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 3d0ea348784b7ac9ea9bd9f317980979 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_sffdisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_a627020ee70bbf15\sffp_sd.sys : 11,776 : 04/10/2009 09:39 PM : 9f66a46c55d6f1ccabc79bb7afccc545 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sfloppy.sys : 13,312 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 46ed8e91793b2e6f848015445a0ac188 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\flpydisk.inf_36da1340\sfloppy.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : c33bfbd6e9e41fcd9ffef9729e9faed6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\flpydisk.inf_7a4ca8e4\sfloppy.sys : 13,312 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 46ed8e91793b2e6f848015445a0ac188 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_flpydisk.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_e70a102d7a7bbf43\sfloppy.sys : 13,312 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : c33bfbd6e9e41fcd9ffef9729e9faed6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\smclib.sys : 17,408 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : a7d7ea1771d2ed6f39a8063e79b6c3e8 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.s...smart_card_library_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_f7cceafbeacc7645\smclib.sys : 17,408 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : 4e7bb783f21efba4b563f1b8f79e5c98 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.s...smart_card_library_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_fa03acf7e7b78719\smclib.sys : 17,408 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : a7d7ea1771d2ed6f39a8063e79b6c3e8 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys : 305,152 : 02/18/2011 07:03 AM : 41987f9fc0e61adf54f581e15029ad91 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d7c0a75ef9888701\srv.sys : 290,304 : 11/02/2006 01:31 AM : 2c677528b24d64d22886ecbe5cd97f20 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16738_none_d7f8bf26f95e2296\srv.sys : 290,304 : 08/25/2008 06:12 PM : 63695467d2af343ee8d6766399aa1204 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16789_none_d7c3afd4f985c7a2\srv.sys : 290,304 : 12/15/2008 08:14 PM : c962e98179e54b769028c025c7e470a5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16977_none_d7cc82f8f97f7351\srv.sys : 306,688 : 12/11/2009 05:15 AM : 038579c35f7cad4a4bbf735dbf83277d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20904_none_d89ecc7412670658\srv.sys : 290,816 : 08/26/2008 05:49 PM : 3141348a34f7c5517ea954f8e66160ea [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20976_none_d8551d94129dfc9d\srv.sys : 290,816 : 12/15/2008 08:07 PM : e86bf07b1d2ec33c52b3b31e5814001a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21179_none_d857f87a129b790b\srv.sys : 307,200 : 12/11/2009 05:01 AM : 081be0d7a95af38d2aa238afcfc103aa [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_d9f7695af67397d5\srv.sys : 288,256 : 01/18/2008 10:29 PM : 3d7c04aba41ac96ba7e9d123ec8f7fa3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18130_none_d9d6fb7cf68be8cf\srv.sys : 288,768 : 08/26/2008 06:06 PM : ce5e5d07bcda842d3f417a8333f91440 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18185_none_d9a5ed52f6aff337\srv.sys : 288,768 : 12/15/2008 07:42 PM : 73dddbeec61e78568082916a27aadaee [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18381_none_d9a1eff6f6b38829\srv.sys : 301,568 : 12/11/2009 05:07 AM : 8e5fc19b3b38364c5f44ccecec5248e9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18495_none_d99b2318f6b8069d\srv.sys : 302,080 : 06/18/2010 07:43 AM : 9a0163e7fbe59da0591bb1ad77d92e63 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18524_none_d9e5d428f68026d6\srv.sys : 303,616 : 09/06/2010 07:13 AM : 5754e8bae40943871d0ab9becbf335e8 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18602_none_d9f97552f671b96d\srv.sys : 304,640 : 02/18/2011 06:31 AM : 2252aef839b1093d16761189f45af885 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22252_none_da4cf9040fb7f329\srv.sys : 288,768 : 08/26/2008 05:53 PM : dbd1681b1075ff462ecc8341302bfe3a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22331_none_da619a780fa89f17\srv.sys : 288,768 : 12/15/2008 06:53 PM : bba2e1a10f87ca587b62e31d996909ea [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22581_none_da2b8ea80fd1251a\srv.sys : 302,080 : 12/11/2009 05:13 AM : 261768b9506d0c73386c18309eac42a7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22715_none_da7b43100f94c12d\srv.sys : 303,104 : 06/18/2010 07:51 AM : 21d9ad80f4d2d0dc9ab9d213d69ec67d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22756_none_da5103aa0fb44a48\srv.sys : 304,640 : 09/06/2010 07:13 AM : 1ad7c66a610a81e4d33f20bf8d9f9dcc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22857_none_da5205da0fb360c6\srv.sys : 305,152 : 02/18/2011 06:33 AM : 68a7209426960c23a884e35df3172058 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_dbe2e266f3956321\srv.sys : 288,768 : 04/10/2009 09:15 PM : baa6018a27857b5ff0c03ce756b4a7a2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18164_none_dba1047af3c6ee97\srv.sys : 302,080 : 12/11/2009 04:43 AM : 0debafcc0e3591fca34f077cab62f7f7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18274_none_db963674f3cf07af\srv.sys : 302,080 : 06/18/2010 08:04 AM : 96a5e2c642af8f591a7366429809506b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18306_none_dbe3e862f39473ed\srv.sys : 304,128 : 09/06/2010 06:45 AM : ff3cbc13db84d81f56931bc922cc37c4 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18407_none_dbe4ea92f3938a6b\srv.sys : 305,152 : 02/18/2011 07:03 AM : 41987f9fc0e61adf54f581e15029ad91 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22286_none_dc1702020cf2f8f1\srv.sys : 302,080 : 12/11/2009 05:02 AM : cadbb2403403ab7d50d18ff9ecd9c551 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22427_none_dc58e5a00cc164f0\srv.sys : 303,104 : 06/18/2010 08:14 AM : 0a4a8f9d762c23c6628719051dd80558 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22481_none_dc12045c0cf7748c\srv.sys : 304,640 : 09/06/2010 08:10 AM : 13f78b71d34cd79a7709189c6731e3af [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-smbserver-v1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22592_none_dc0836a00cfea6fb\srv.sys : 305,152 : 02/18/2011 08:42 AM : 38d624c01cacf7c0232fbd27e27b4bbb [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\stream.sys : 52,992 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 70a92e46a2f459cdede3ca558cb26b6a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-streamclass_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_5c2dd3b53ab79ea8\stream.sys : 52,864 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : c13b3688451d86e8557ba9486ddbb2d1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-streamclass_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_5e6495b137a2af7c\stream.sys : 52,992 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 264232ef4283f123438c60d49e52d596 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-streamclass_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_60500ebd34c47ac8\stream.sys : 52,992 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 70a92e46a2f459cdede3ca558cb26b6a [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tape.sys : 24,576 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 1239fd18895040d97b7cdbc19bc2075e [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.h..pedrive-driverclass_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_8ff30e7bc063698c\tape.sys : 24,576 : 11/02/2006 01:51 AM : c92e9f3e4154415ceebeb80250e32d19 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.h..pedrive-driverclass_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_9229d077bd4e7a60\tape.sys : 24,576 : 01/18/2008 10:49 PM : 1239fd18895040d97b7cdbc19bc2075e [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys : 20,992 : 01/18/2008 10:57 PM : 77937eff009ac696b90e09f671f9d0a4 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-tdi-driver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_64b78690390b6856\tdi.sys : 20,992 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : bbe07d2766fb165bdf1f49107dabce85 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-tdi-driver_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_66ee488c35f6792a\tdi.sys : 20,992 : 01/18/2008 10:57 PM : 77937eff009ac696b90e09f671f9d0a4 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdpipe.sys : 17,920 : 01/18/2008 11:01 PM : 5dcf5e267be67a1ae926f2df77fbcc56 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..es-transportdrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d975757047cc3203\tdpipe.sys : 17,920 : 11/02/2006 02:02 AM : 964248aef49c31fa6a93201a73ffaf50 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..es-transportdrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_dbac376c44b742d7\tdpipe.sys : 17,920 : 01/18/2008 11:01 PM : 5dcf5e267be67a1ae926f2df77fbcc56 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdtcp.sys : 29,184 : 01/18/2008 11:01 PM : 389c63e32b3cefed425b61ed92d3f021 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..es-transportdrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d975757047cc3203\tdtcp.sys : 28,672 : 11/02/2006 02:02 AM : 7d2c1ae1648a60fce4aa0f7982e419d3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-t..es-transportdrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_dbac376c44b742d7\tdtcp.sys : 29,184 : 01/18/2008 11:01 PM : 389c63e32b3cefed425b61ed92d3f021 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys : 72,192 : 04/10/2009 09:45 PM : 76b06eb8a01fc8624d699e7045303e54 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-tdi-over-tcpip_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_e807064fdf2a97e3\tdx.sys : 68,096 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : ab4fde8af4a0270a46a001c08cbce1c2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-tdi-over-tcpip_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_ea3dc84bdc15a8b7\tdx.sys : 71,680 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : d09276b1fab033ce1d40dcbdf303d10f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-tdi-over-tcpip_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_ec294157d9377403\tdx.sys : 72,192 : 04/10/2009 09:45 PM : 76b06eb8a01fc8624d699e7045303e54 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunmp.sys : 15,360 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : caecc0120ac49e3d2f758b9169872d38 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0fac50d67f6f5ad2\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : 80fc4ac81602c88e7d23618e6efba2c6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16501_none_0ffdd2907f32f6e5\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 07/10/2007 08:25 PM : a858917785681743c512950fdfa14db7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.17021_none_0fe812727f4356a5\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 02/18/2010 05:04 AM : 65e953bc0084d44498b51f59784d2a82 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20614_none_107fa04d9855fea5\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 07/10/2007 08:25 PM : 3b0b2d0856744c87d9708ef11f7f4b70 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.21226_none_1076b295985c7249\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 02/18/2010 04:50 AM : a66c2ccbdb0b1a3bb412c3192b98f231 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_11e312d27c5a6ba6\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : caecc0120ac49e3d2f758b9169872d38 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18427_none_11d47c987c644985\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : caecc0120ac49e3d2f758b9169872d38 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22636_none_12524b13958ae910\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 02/18/2010 05:00 AM : eb33944373d310da78946197c12de144 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_13ce8bde797c36f2\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : caecc0120ac49e3d2f758b9169872d38 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18209_none_13d290d27978969c\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 01/18/2008 10:55 PM : caecc0120ac49e3d2f758b9169872d38 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-i..oexistencemigration_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22341_none_1428eb9d92bddb72\TUNMP.SYS : 15,360 : 02/18/2010 04:42 AM : 387e5f1a2e0a96faf43f11ea7a7a760e [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\udfs.sys : 226,816 : 04/10/2009 09:13 PM : d9728af68c4c7693cb100b8441cbdec6 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-udfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_a442d6471ff8a010\udfs.sys : 225,280 : 11/02/2006 01:30 AM : 6348da98707ceda8a0dfb05820e17732 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-udfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_a67998431ce3b0e4\udfs.sys : 226,816 : 01/18/2008 10:28 PM : 8b5088058fa1d1cd897a2113ccff6c58 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-udfs_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_a865114f1a057c30\udfs.sys : 226,816 : 04/10/2009 09:13 PM : d9728af68c4c7693cb100b8441cbdec6 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys : 15,872 : 02/11/2013 06:57 PM : 8d31a140b55021bbd3a608f5a7aa2e18 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rndis-usb-microport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_c2b602fc55c02ad5\usb8023.sys : 14,848 : 11/02/2006 01:57 AM : b930b3e1f15824cee12b5838ed8ee40b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rndis-usb-microport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_c4ecc4f852ab3ba9\usb8023.sys : 15,872 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : d173f7b936c8f579bcc4f78da861929c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rndis-usb-microport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_c6d83e044fcd06f5\usb8023.sys : 15,872 : 04/10/2009 09:46 PM : 830d5d8456b822c1247c1e59b4c464fa [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rndis-usb-microport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18782_none_c67ecb1050108689\usb8023.sys : 15,872 : 02/11/2013 06:57 PM : 8d31a140b55021bbd3a608f5a7aa2e18 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rndis-usb-microport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.23038_none_c744533b69006311\usb8023.sys : 15,872 : 02/11/2013 06:37 PM : e6ae68909f0080f17a321f4f3e484584 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys : 25,856 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : eae017d3aa298374a1967b96c379c5ab [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usbcamd_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_9d519f947b4ffd89\USBCAMD2.sys : 25,728 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : d2f0639163b12f791f81b52dc1155863 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usbcamd_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_9f886190783b0e5d\USBCAMD2.sys : 25,728 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : b0b0c4970bd60e6e2b0fd33b2960490d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usbcamd_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_a173da9c755cd9a9\USBCAMD2.sys : 25,856 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : eae017d3aa298374a1967b96c379c5ab [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbcamd.sys : 25,856 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : d06f193f3e9cc3b356df97f6a43c054a [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usbcamd_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_9d519f947b4ffd89\USBCAMD.sys : 25,728 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 391e74f5c8c5b3c41c360b71798e2801 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usbcamd_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_9f886190783b0e5d\USBCAMD.sys : 25,728 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : bf85eaab7b889e4b621111e0372cb147 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-usbcamd_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_a173da9c755cd9a9\USBCAMD.sys : 25,856 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : d06f193f3e9cc3b356df97f6a43c054a [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : caf811ae4c147ffcd5b51750c7f09142 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_98a6b4ed\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : caf811ae4c147ffcd5b51750c7f09142 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_a79ff0aa\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : b0ba9caffe9b0555ec0317f30cb79cd2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_c89fac9c\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 8bd3ae150d97ba4e633c6c5c51b41ae1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_e9aaaa78\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : caf811ae4c147ffcd5b51750c7f09142 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usb.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16553_none_c8df17ac11719d11\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : b0ba9caffe9b0555ec0317f30cb79cd2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usb.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20672_none_c95214552aa05b66\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 03b01e8dbd2da2b49157b7e51912aaf2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usb.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_caf866f60e72536f\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : caf811ae4c147ffcd5b51750c7f09142 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usb.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_cce3e0020b941ebb\usbccgp.sys : 73,216 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : caf811ae4c147ffcd5b51750c7f09142 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 790fdac6d0c762df9047c3c625a6ff6c [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_2c537348\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 790fdac6d0c762df9047c3c625a6ff6c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_4d107f9d\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : e5350a6599d84f73da3dc87183c40bd7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_8620422d\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 4c54f915bf3542be3decdb1a933c4c45 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_dab84ba6\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 790fdac6d0c762df9047c3c625a6ff6c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16553_none_bba91029068ceaf8\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 4c54f915bf3542be3decdb1a933c4c45 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20672_none_bc1c0cd21fbba94d\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 1ae22fa04c6235ad39bfe8f7dbd72ace [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_bdc25f73038da156\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 790fdac6d0c762df9047c3c625a6ff6c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_bfadd87f00af6ca2\usbd.sys : 5,888 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 790fdac6d0c762df9047c3c625a6ff6c [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys : 39,936 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 79e96c23a97ce7b8f14d310da2db0c9b [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_2c537348\usbehci.sys : 39,936 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 79e96c23a97ce7b8f14d310da2db0c9b [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_4d107f9d\usbehci.sys : 38,400 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 63fe924d8a1113c3ba6750693fbec7d3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_8620422d\usbehci.sys : 38,400 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : c9fcd05b0a80ea08c2768e5a279b14de [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_dab84ba6\usbehci.sys : 39,424 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : cebe90821810e76320155beba722fcf9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16553_none_bba91029068ceaf8\usbehci.sys : 38,400 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : c9fcd05b0a80ea08c2768e5a279b14de [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20672_none_bc1c0cd21fbba94d\usbehci.sys : 38,400 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 2f83363f98484f8edaf49f9b41520d14 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_bdc25f73038da156\usbehci.sys : 39,424 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : cebe90821810e76320155beba722fcf9 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_bfadd87f00af6ca2\usbehci.sys : 39,936 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : 79e96c23a97ce7b8f14d310da2db0c9b [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys : 196,096 : 04/10/2009 09:43 PM : 4673bbcb006af60e7abddbe7a130ba42 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_98a6b4ed\usbhub.sys : 194,560 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : cc6b28e4ce39951357963119ce47b143 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_a79ff0aa\usbhub.sys : 192,000 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 5e44f7d957f7560da06bfe6b84b58a35 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_c89fac9c\usbhub.sys : 191,488 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 5edec5510592c905e91817707dce62a2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_e9aaaa78\usbhub.sys : 196,096 : 04/10/2009 09:43 PM : 4673bbcb006af60e7abddbe7a130ba42 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_2c537348\usbhub.sys : 196,096 : 04/10/2009 09:43 PM : 4673bbcb006af60e7abddbe7a130ba42 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_4d107f9d\usbhub.sys : 191,488 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 5edec5510592c905e91817707dce62a2 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_8620422d\usbhub.sys : 192,000 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 5e44f7d957f7560da06bfe6b84b58a35 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_dab84ba6\usbhub.sys : 194,560 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : cc6b28e4ce39951357963119ce47b143 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usb.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16553_none_c8df17ac11719d11\usbhub.sys : 192,000 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 5e44f7d957f7560da06bfe6b84b58a35 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usb.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20672_none_c95214552aa05b66\usbhub.sys : 193,536 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 14d2a4dcd92c0b3368667aed6893463d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usb.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_caf866f60e72536f\usbhub.sys : 194,560 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : cc6b28e4ce39951357963119ce47b143 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usb.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_cce3e0020b941ebb\usbhub.sys : 196,096 : 04/10/2009 09:43 PM : 4673bbcb006af60e7abddbe7a130ba42 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16553_none_bba91029068ceaf8\usbhub.sys : 192,000 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 5e44f7d957f7560da06bfe6b84b58a35 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20672_none_bc1c0cd21fbba94d\usbhub.sys : 193,536 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 14d2a4dcd92c0b3368667aed6893463d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_bdc25f73038da156\usbhub.sys : 194,560 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : cc6b28e4ce39951357963119ce47b143 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_bfadd87f00af6ca2\usbhub.sys : 196,096 : 04/10/2009 09:43 PM : 4673bbcb006af60e7abddbe7a130ba42 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys : 226,304 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : a1c100a87d981ad0774fbc0b4b82e913 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_2c537348\usbport.sys : 226,304 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : a1c100a87d981ad0774fbc0b4b82e913 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_4d107f9d\usbport.sys : 223,744 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 7f510748487d3d67c70fe5fb061fe55a [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_8620422d\usbport.sys : 224,768 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 97706e9e0eb6e454db1b1ff5c3a4f00d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_dab84ba6\usbport.sys : 226,304 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 65ad9c60dbfa2f0ea582e691cba03f0c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16553_none_bba91029068ceaf8\usbport.sys : 224,768 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 97706e9e0eb6e454db1b1ff5c3a4f00d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20672_none_bc1c0cd21fbba94d\usbport.sys : 224,768 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 122f02d17296005ca61702d833b9ef29 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_bdc25f73038da156\usbport.sys : 226,304 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 65ad9c60dbfa2f0ea582e691cba03f0c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_bfadd87f00af6ca2\usbport.sys : 226,304 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : a1c100a87d981ad0774fbc0b4b82e913 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\USBSTOR.sys : 65,536 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : be3da31c191bc222d9ad503c5224f2ad [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbstor.inf_72a6a3e5\USBSTOR.SYS : 65,536 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : be3da31c191bc222d9ad503c5224f2ad [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbstor.inf_8416e98e\USBSTOR.SYS : 55,296 : 05/22/2007 04:52 PM : 7887ce56934e7f104e98c975f47353c5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbstor.inf_b9f18584\USBSTOR.SYS : 55,296 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 87ba6b83c5d19b69160968d07d6e2982 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbstor.inf_bb2778a0\USBSTOR.SYS : 54,784 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : fdbaabf07244c60b0f4e0a6e71a107c6 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbstor.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16478_none_465c5f209ade1e53\USBSTOR.SYS : 55,296 : 05/22/2007 04:52 PM : 7887ce56934e7f104e98c975f47353c5 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbstor.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20588_none_46db2bffb403da0e\USBSTOR.SYS : 55,296 : 05/22/2007 04:52 PM : 7da1833f2b2500c755ab6c81c5abfc88 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbstor.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_48864eb697d31b43\USBSTOR.SYS : 55,296 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 87ba6b83c5d19b69160968d07d6e2982 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbstor.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_4a71c7c294f4e68f\USBSTOR.SYS : 65,536 : 04/10/2009 09:42 PM : be3da31c191bc222d9ad503c5224f2ad [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbuhci.sys : 23,552 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 814d653efc4d48be3b04a307eceff56f [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_2c537348\usbuhci.sys : 23,552 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 814d653efc4d48be3b04a307eceff56f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_4d107f9d\usbuhci.sys : 22,528 : 11/02/2006 01:55 AM : 325dbbacb8a36af9988ccf40eac228cc [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_8620422d\usbuhci.sys : 23,040 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : d864735b0bfcb65440960a0b7cc1a38d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_dab84ba6\usbuhci.sys : 23,552 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 814d653efc4d48be3b04a307eceff56f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16553_none_bba91029068ceaf8\usbuhci.sys : 23,040 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : d864735b0bfcb65440960a0b7cc1a38d [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20672_none_bc1c0cd21fbba94d\usbuhci.sys : 23,040 : 11/14/2007 04:13 AM : 7747b902f6b7d0096f9c2bf55d3247f1 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_bdc25f73038da156\usbuhci.sys : 23,552 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 814d653efc4d48be3b04a307eceff56f [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_bfadd87f00af6ca2\usbuhci.sys : 23,552 : 01/18/2008 10:53 PM : 814d653efc4d48be3b04a307eceff56f [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys : 25,088 : 01/18/2008 10:52 PM : 2e93ac0a1d8c79d019db6c51f036636c [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-standardvga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_9a556f89dd14aba7\vga.sys : 25,088 : 11/02/2006 01:53 AM : 17a8f877314e4067f8c8172cc6d9101c [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-standardvga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_9c8c3185d9ffbc7b\vga.sys : 25,088 : 01/18/2008 10:52 PM : 2e93ac0a1d8c79d019db6c51f036636c [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys : 110,080 : 01/18/2008 10:52 PM : c048d2c33d27441a0cdcaae2651eb03d [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-videoport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_b9e38a17077968f8\videoprt.sys : 109,056 : 11/02/2006 01:54 AM : d1fa901e4878b7011fe8a8c2890e90c7 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-videoport_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_bc1a4c13046479cc\videoprt.sys : 110,080 : 01/18/2008 10:52 PM : c048d2c33d27441a0cdcaae2651eb03d [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys : 62,464 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 55201897378cca7af8b5efd874374a26 [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_0ba9a5e57d843445\wanarp.sys : 61,952 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 6e1a5be9a0605f3d932ff35fba2b22b3 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16518_none_0bf759b97d499daa\wanarp.sys : 61,952 : 08/28/2007 09:24 PM : 6798c1209a53b5a0ded8d437c45145ff [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20633_none_0c66553a967bf6a3\wanarp.sys : 61,952 : 08/28/2007 09:24 PM : c08d40e3f2bbe617782e7f9de5f5ec20 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_0de067e17a6f4519\wanarp.sys : 62,464 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 55201897378cca7af8b5efd874374a26 [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rasbase_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_0fcbe0ed77911065\wanarp.sys : 62,464 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : 55201897378cca7af8b5efd874374a26 [Pos Repl]

* C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys : 15,872 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : e3a3cb253c0ec2494d4a61f5e43a389c [NoSig]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..rastructure-ws2ifsl_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_4d4fded8cae2956d\ws2ifsl.sys : 15,872 : 11/02/2006 01:58 AM : 84620aecdcfd2a7a14e6263927d8c0ed [Pos Repl]
+-> C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-w..rastructure-ws2ifsl_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_4f86a0d4c7cda641\ws2ifsl.sys : 15,872 : 01/18/2008 10:56 PM : e3a3cb253c0ec2494d4a61f5e43a389c [Pos Repl]

Checking HOSTS File:

* HOSTS file entries found:

127.0.0.1 localhost

Program finished at: 10/01/2013 10:23:08 PM
Execution time: 0 hours(s), 24 minute(s), and 10 seconds(s)


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Ah, finally got Rkill posted. Here is the AdW with Clean done...

# AdwCleaner v3.006 - Report created 02/10/2013 at 07:13:45
# Updated 01/10/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Service Pack 2 (32 bits)
# Username : Dean - OFFICE-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Ask.com
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\AskToolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Product Deleted : Ask Toolbar

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16490

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v21.0 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\prefs.js ]

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [30386 octets] - [30/08/2013 18:58:58]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [29555 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:11:00]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [29616 octets] - [31/08/2013 08:59:25]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [29265 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:09:14]
AdwCleaner[R4].txt - [1962 octets] - [05/09/2013 22:50:50]
AdwCleaner[R5].txt - [1695 octets] - [08/09/2013 09:26:43]
AdwCleaner[R6].txt - [1938 octets] - [30/09/2013 20:18:52]
AdwCleaner[R7].txt - [1752 octets] - [01/10/2013 20:34:14]
AdwCleaner[R8].txt - [1995 octets] - [02/10/2013 07:11:49]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1338 octets] - [30/08/2013 19:04:45]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [844 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:04:48]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [25511 octets] - [31/08/2013 09:11:08]
AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [1973 octets] - [05/09/2013 22:52:16]
AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [2013 octets] - [30/09/2013 20:33:19]
AdwCleaner[S5].txt - [1819 octets] - [01/10/2013 20:38:33]
AdwCleaner[S6].txt - [1924 octets] - [02/10/2013 07:13:45]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S6].txt - [1984 octets] ##########


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Okay, so I just moved FRST.exe to desktop and will rescan and send the files corrected and then begin the CLEAN UP phase after work today... thanks again for the help. I have to go but will be back in about 10 hours.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Here is FRST...

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 27-09-2013 01
Ran by Dean (administrator) on OFFICE-PC on 02-10-2013 07:33:05
Running from C:\Users\Dean\Desktop
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate Service Pack 2 (X86) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 9
Boot Mode: Normal

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) ===================

(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(SUPERAntiSpyware.com) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
(Acronis) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(WebEx Communications, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\atashost.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
(InterVideo) C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
(Logitech Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
(Alcatel-Lucent) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
() C:\PVSW\bin\psql_svc.exe
() C:\PVSW\bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
() C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
(Intuit) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
(Sonic Solutions) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
(Radialpoint Inc.) C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\ServicepointService.exe
(Skype Technologies S.A.) C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
(Ilient Ltd.) C:\Program Files\SysAid\IliAS.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe
(Security Stronghold) C:\Program Files\True Sword 5\TrueSwordSchedule.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
(Conexant Systems, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe
() C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(BitTorrent Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\conime.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

HKLM\...\Run: [] - [x]
HKLM\...\Run: [AVG_UI] - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe [4851760 2013-09-15] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
HKLM\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [958576 2013-04-04] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [QuickTime Task] - C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe [421888 2013-05-01] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [APSDaemon] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe [59720 2013-04-21] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] - C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2013-09-17] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [BrMfcWnd] - C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe [622592 2007-02-06] (Brother Industries, Ltd.)
HKLM\...\Run: [ControlCenter3] - C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe [65536 2006-07-19] (Brother Industries, Ltd.)
HKLM\...\Runonce: [AvgUninstallURL] - cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=OQBBAFYARgBSAEUARQAtAFYAQQBFAEEAWQAtAFQAMwBMAFUARQAtAE4ATAAzAEQAQQAtAEMAQgBVAEsASAAtAEoARgA3AE0AOQA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANAAwADIAMQA3ADcAOQA5ADIALQBCAEEAKwAxAC0ASwBWADMAKwA3AC0AWABMACsAMQAtAFQAMgAtAEYAUAA5ADIAKwA2AC0AQgBBAFIAOQBHACsAMQAtAFQAQgA5ACsAMgAtAEYATAArADkALQBYAE8AMwA2ACsAMQAtAEYAOQBNADEAMABCACsAMQA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872
Winlogon\Notify\GoToAssist: C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\599\G2AWinLogon.dll (Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc.)
HKCU\...\Run: [uTorrent] - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe [1130576 2013-09-17] (BitTorrent Inc.)
HKCU\...\Run: [AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0913b] - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG 0913b Campaign\AVG-Secure-Search-Update-0913b.exe /PROMPT --mid 48ac2c15000247d6bd0cd15097d2cf94-c636722c98755fd044d6868ec7362a29c3cf7a52 --CMPID 0913b
HKCU\...0c966feabec1\InprocServer32: [Default-shell32] ATTENTION! ====> ZeroAccess?
HKCU\...\Policies\system: [LogonHoursAction] 2
HKCU\...\Policies\system: [DontDisplayLogonHoursWarnings] 1
MountPoints2: {0aa0ee5c-38f8-11e0-9044-0019d1362667} - H:\LaunchU3.exe -a
MountPoints2: {4dcc016a-f345-11db-96b7-0019d1362667} - setupSNK.exe
MountPoints2: {53570aba-1076-11dd-8f48-0019d1362667} - F:\LaunchU3.exe
HKU\Default\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Default User\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Mcx1\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Mcx1\...\Run: [ehTray.exe] - C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe [ 2008-01-19] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKU\Mcx1\...\RunOnce: [ctfmon.exe] - ctfmon.exe /n
HKU\Mcx1\...\Policies\system: [LogonHoursAction] 2
HKU\Mcx1\...\Policies\system: [DontDisplayLogonHoursWarnings] 1
HKU\Mcx1\...\Winlogon: [Shell] EXPLORER.EXE <==== ATTENTION 
AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GOEC62~1.DLL [ 2010-08-03] (Google)

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = http://support.dell.com/support/index.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=gen
SearchScopes: HKLM - DefaultScope value is missing.
Toolbar: HKLM - Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 10\SnagitIEAddin.dll (TechSmith Corporation)
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No File
Toolbar: HKCU -&Links - {F2CF5485-4E02-4F68-819C-B92DE9277049} - C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
Toolbar: HKCU -Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {724D43A0-0D85-11D4-9908-00400523E39A} - No File
DPF: {49312E18-AA92-4CC2-BB97-55DEA7BCADD6} http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysProExe.CAB
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/polarbear/ultrashim.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} 
DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} 
Handler: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4b8b-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2010\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
Handler: intu-help-qb5 - {867FCB77-9823-4cd6-8210-D85F968D466F} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2012\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
Handler: intu-qt2007 - {026BF40D-BA05-467b-9F1F-AD0D7A3F5F11} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2007\ic2007pp.dll (Intuit Canada, a general partnership/une société en nom collectif.)
Handler: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4a9e-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll (Intuit Canada, a general partnership/une société en nom collectif.)
Handler: intu-qt2009 - {03947252-2355-4e9b-B446-8CCC75C43370} - No File
Handler: intu-res - {9CE7D474-16F9-4889-9BB9-53E2008EAE8A} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\intu-res.dll ()
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - No File
Handler: ms-itss - {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (Skype Technologies)
ShellExecuteHooks: SABShellExecuteHook Class - {5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL [115440 2013-05-07] (SuperAdBlocker.com)
ShellExecuteHooks: - {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - No File [ ]
Winsock: Catalog5 07 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [121704] (Apple Inc.)
Winsock: Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll [196608] ()
Winsock: Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll [196608] ()
Winsock: Catalog9 21 C:\Windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll [196608] ()
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254 75.153.176.9

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_168.dll ()
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer - C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1167637.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF Plugin: @divx.com/DivX Browser Plugin,version=1.0.0 - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll (DivX, LLC)
FF Plugin: @divx.com/DivX VOD Helper,version=1.0.0 - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX OVS Helper\npovshelper.dll (DivX, LLC.)
FF Plugin: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/pdf - C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/vnd.fdf - C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin: @garmin.com/GpsControl - C:\Program Files\Garmin GPS Plugin\npGarmin.dll (GARMIN Corp.)
FF Plugin: @java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin: @java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/OfficeLive,version=1.5 - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3508.1109 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5 - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @Motive.com/NpMotive,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll (Alcatel-Lucent)
FF Plugin: @radialpoint.com/SPA,version=1 - C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\nprpspa.dll (TELUS)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/GoogleTalkPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll (Google)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/O1DPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npo1d.dll (Google)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/O3DPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll ()
FF Plugin HKCU: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @unity3d.com/UnityPlayer,version=1.0 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)
FF SearchPlugin: C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\avg_igeared.xml
FF SearchPlugin: C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\browser\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
FF Extension: ColorZilla - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{6AC85730-7D0F-4de0-B3FA-21142DD85326}
FF Extension: status4evar - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1}.xpi
FF Extension: Kaspersky URL Advisor - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: Hide My IP - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: Adobe Contribute Toolbar - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}
FF Extension: LoudMo Contextual Ad Assistant - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{5006b222-68e8-db5e-ff9d-672ce58c60a6}
FF Extension: Skype Click to Call - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{82AF8DCA-6DE9-405D-BD5E-43525BDAD38A}
FF Extension: Skype Click to Call - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions\{82AF8DCA-6DE9-405D-BD5E-43525BDAD38A}
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}] - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\
FF Extension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{000a9d1c-beef-4f90-9363-039d445309b8}] - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Firefox\
FF Extension: Google Gears - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Firefox\
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{23fcfd51-4958-4f00-80a3-ae97e717ed8b}] - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\firefox\DivXHTML5
FF Extension: DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 <video> - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\firefox\DivXHTML5

Chrome: 
=======
CHR HomePage: https://www.google.ca/
CHR RestoreOnStartup: "https://www.google.ca/"
CHR DefaultSearchURL: (Google) - {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}{googlemniboxStartMarginParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR DefaultSuggestURL: (Google) - {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client={google:suggestClient}&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer) - internal-remoting-viewer
CHR Plugin: (Native Client) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome PDF Viewer) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\pdf.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Skype Toolbars) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\5.6.0.8442_0\npSkypeChromePlugin.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (RoboForm Plugin for Google Chrome/Opera/etc.) - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\Chrome\plugin/np-rf-plugin.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Adobe Acrobat) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (ActiveTouch General Plugin Container) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npatgpc.dll (WebEx Communications, Inc)
CHR Plugin: (DivX Player Netscape Plugin) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npDivxPlayerPlugin.dll (DivX, Inc)
CHR Plugin: (2007 Microsoft Office system) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPOFF12.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office 2003) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPOFFICE.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office Live Plug-in for Firefox) - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Winamp Application Detector) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npwachk.dll (Nullsoft, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (Google Talk Plugin) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll (Google)
CHR Plugin: (Google Talk Plugin Video Accelerator) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (PalmSource Package Installer) - C:\PROGRA~1\Palm\PACKAG~1\NPInstal.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AVG SiteSafety plugin) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AdobeAAMDetect) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Motive Plugin) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll (Alcatel-Lucent)
CHR Plugin: (RIM Handheld Application Loader) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\BBWebSLLauncher\NPWebSLLauncher.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (DivX VOD Helper Plug-in) - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX OVS Helper\npovshelper.dll (DivX, LLC.)
CHR Plugin: (DivX Web Player) - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll (DivX, LLC)
CHR Plugin: (Garmin Communicator Plug-In) - C:\Program Files\Garmin GPS Plugin\npGarmin.dll (GARMIN Corp.)
CHR Plugin: (Google Update) - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U9) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.70.10) - C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (TELUS security advisor) - C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\nprpspa.dll (TELUS)
CHR Plugin: (Windows Live\u0099 Photo Gallery) - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Unity Player) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)
CHR Plugin: (Windows Presentation Foundation) - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave for Director) - C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1167637.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
CHR Extension: (Entanglement Web App) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aciahcmjmecflokailenpkdchphgkefd\3.4.9_0
CHR Extension: (ColorZilla) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bhlhnicpbhignbdhedgjhgdocnmhomnp\0.5.3_0
CHR Extension: (Alexa Traffic Rank) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cknebhggccemgcnbidipinkifmmegdel\3.2_0
CHR Extension: (Skype Links) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\epbmllnadbdnppblcebkkmapkinkdchd\0.3_0
CHR Extension: (Uploading.com Download Manager) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\fleecfcggellpkecmpeahieebiinjebd\0.0.0.2_0
CHR Extension: (PageRank Status) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbdkkfheckcdppiaiabobmennhijkknn\8.5.5.2_0
CHR Extension: (Calculator) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kdkgihpbaofhkiliohfepioflkkbapao\1.0.9_0
CHR Extension: (RoboForm Lite) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kidhjpmgjfbkmcfpfakmdddddgfbhahj\4.6.9_0
CHR Extension: (Skype Click to Call) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.10.0.13089_0
CHR Extension: (Poppit) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mcbkbpnkkkipelfledbfocopglifcfmi\2.2_0
CHR Extension: (Chrome In-App Payments service) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.4.11_0
CHR Extension: (DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 \u003Cvideo\u003E) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nneajnkjbffgblleaoojgaacokifdkhm\2.1.2.145_0
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl] - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Skype for Chromium\skype_chrome_extension.crx
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [nneajnkjbffgblleaoojgaacokifdkhm] - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\chrome\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.crx
CHR StartMenuInternet: Google Chrome - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

R2 !SASCORE; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE [119056 2013-05-23] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R2 AcrSch2Svc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe [846048 2012-04-27] (Acronis)
S3 Adobe Version Cue CS3; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS3\Server\bin\VersionCueCS3.exe [153792 2007-03-20] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
S2 AVGIDSAgent; C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe [3538480 2013-09-03] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R2 avgwd; C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe [301152 2013-09-22] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
S3 DSBrokerService; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe [70656 2006-11-07] ()
S3 GoogleDesktopManager-051210-111108; C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe [30192 2010-08-03] (Google)
R3 HideMyIpSRV; C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe [2396464 2010-07-02] ()
R2 MSSQL$MAXIMIZER; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [43010392 2009-03-30] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [42884448 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 Pervasive Workgroup Engine; C:\PVSW\bin\psql_svc.exe [73728 2007-01-12] ()
R2 ProtexisLicensing; C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe [177704 2007-06-05] ()
R2 ServicepointService; C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\ServicepointService.exe [689392 2010-05-28] (Radialpoint Inc.)
R2 Skype C2C Service; C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe [3289472 2013-07-12] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
S4 SQLAgent$MAXIMIZER; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [366936 2009-03-30] (Microsoft Corporation)
S4 SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [367456 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 SysAidAgent; C:\Program Files\SysAid\\IliAS.exe [1025024 2009-03-18] (Ilient Ltd.)
R2 TrueSwordSchedulerService; C:\Program Files\True Sword 5\TrueSwordSchedule.exe [828416 2010-04-06] (Security Stronghold)
S3 wampapache; c:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.2.11\bin\httpd.exe [24636 2008-12-10] (Apache Software Foundation)
S3 wampmysqld; c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.1.36\bin\mysqld.exe [6582912 2009-06-17] ()
S2 XobniService; C:\Program Files\Xobni\XobniService.exe [46824 2009-10-12] (Xobni Corporation)
S4 CarboniteService; 
S2 sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter; C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe /service /p dellsupportcenter [x]
S2 SysAidServer; "C:\Program Files\SysAidServer\Wrapper.exe" -s "C:\Program Files\SysAidServer\\conf\wrapper.conf"

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

S3 61883; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\61883.sys [45696 2008-01-18] (Microsoft Corporation)
R1 anodlwf; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\anodlwf.sys [12800 2008-05-06] (Alpha Networks Inc.)
R1 Avgdiskx; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgdiskx.sys [120120 2013-08-01] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 AVGIDSDriver; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys [209208 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 AVGIDSHX; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys [145720 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 AVGIDSShim; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys [22840 2013-09-10] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 Avgldx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys [176952 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avglogx; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys [223032 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avgmfx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys [102200 2013-08-20] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avgrkx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys [27448 2013-09-08] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 Avgtdix; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys [193848 2013-08-01] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 CLFS; C:\Windows\System32\CLFS.sys [245736 2009-04-10] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 DSproct; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\GTAction\triggers\DSproct.sys [4736 2006-10-05] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 dsunidrv; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\Drivers\dsunidrv.sys [7424 2006-08-17] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 elagopro; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\elagopro.sys [28672 2007-03-22] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 elaunidr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\elaunidr.sys [5376 2007-03-22] (Gteko Ltd.)
R1 FSES; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fses.sys [34752 2007-11-01] ()
S3 grmnusb; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\grmnusb.sys [8320 2007-03-08] (GARMIN Corp.)
R2 hmip; C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hmip.sys [25032 2012-12-04] (Hide My IP)
R1 kl1; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\kl1.sys [128016 2009-06-15] (Kaspersky Lab)
S3 libusb0; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\libusb0.sys [28160 2009-07-07] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net)
R2 LMIRfsDriver; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LMIRfsDriver.sys [47640 2011-09-16] (LogMeIn, Inc.)
R3 LVPr2Mon; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LVPr2Mon.sys [25624 2008-12-16] ()
R3 LVUSBSta; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LVUSBSta.sys [41752 2008-12-16] (Logitech Inc.)
S3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [40776 2013-10-01] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MREMP50; C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMP50.SYS [21248 2010-06-03] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
S3 MRESP50; C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRESP50.SYS [20096 2010-06-03] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
S3 PalmUSBD; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PalmUSBD.sys [16640 2007-12-04] (PalmSource, Inc.)
R3 pepifilter; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\lv302af.sys [14112 2007-05-09] (Logitech Inc.)
R3 PID_PEPI; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LV302V32.SYS [1276832 2007-05-09] (Logitech Inc.)
S4 RsFx0150; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\RsFx0150.sys [240608 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 RTL8192U; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8192u.sys [423424 2008-09-12] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation )
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS [12880 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 SASENUM; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [12872 2010-05-06] ( SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [67664 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 SCREAMINGBDRIVER; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ScreamingBAudio.sys [34384 2009-12-01] (Screaming Bee LLC)
R3 STHDA; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\stwrt.sys [647680 2007-01-12] (SigmaTel, Inc.)
U3 TrueSight; C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys [26624 2013-10-01] ()
R0 vididr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\vididr.sys [125472 2013-07-03] (Acronis)
R0 vidsflt53; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\vsflt53.sys [83392 2013-07-03] (Acronis)
S3 vvftav302; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vvftav302.sys [475136 2007-03-18] (Vimicro Corporation)
S3 ZSMC301b; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbVM302.sys [1471104 2007-04-04] (Vimicro Corporation)
S4 blbdrive; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys [x]
S3 catchme; \??\C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\catchme.sys [x]
S1 fsvista; \??\C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Anti-Virus\minifilter\fsvista.sys [x]
S3 IpInIp; system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys [x]
S2 LMIInfo; \??\C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaInfo.sys [x]
S4 LMIRfsClientNP; No ImagePath
S3 MREMPR5; \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMPR5.SYS [x]
S3 MRENDIS5; \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRENDIS5.SYS [x]
S3 NwlnkFlt; system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys [x]
S3 NwlnkFwd; system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys [x]
S3 RimUsb; System32\Drivers\RimUsb.sys [x]

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2013-10-02 07:24 - 2013-10-02 07:24 - 01086873 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\FRST.exe
2013-10-02 07:08 - 2013-10-02 07:08 - 00234999 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RRKKILL.txt
2013-10-01 22:26 - 2013-10-01 22:26 - 00040776 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2013-10-01 21:58 - 2013-10-01 21:58 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill (1).exe
2013-10-01 21:10 - 2013-10-01 21:10 - 00004503 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_10012013_211010.txt
2013-10-01 20:52 - 2013-10-01 20:52 - 00948736 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (2).exe
2013-10-01 20:37 - 2013-10-01 20:37 - 00948736 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (1).exe
2013-10-01 19:25 - 2013-10-01 19:25 - 00060037 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.txt
2013-10-01 19:22 - 2013-10-01 19:22 - 01086873 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST (1).exe
2013-09-30 21:16 - 2013-09-30 21:16 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu (1).exe
2013-09-30 20:39 - 2013-09-30 20:39 - 00002013 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\AdwCleaner[S4].txt
2013-09-30 20:18 - 2013-09-30 20:18 - 01045226 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
2013-09-30 07:04 - 2013-09-30 07:04 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.txt
2013-09-30 07:02 - 2013-09-30 07:03 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.csv
2013-09-29 16:53 - 2013-09-29 16:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:50 - 2013-09-29 16:50 - 00000844 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2014.lnk
2013-09-29 16:43 - 2013-09-29 16:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2013-09-29 19:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Avg2014
2013-09-29 16:22 - 2013-09-29 16:22 - 12267089 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\whmcs_v5.2.7.zip
2013-09-28 22:34 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:15 - 2013-07-10 16:15 - 00002620 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\sitemap.xml
2013-09-28 18:14 - 2013-09-28 18:14 - 00002326 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\sitemap (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-26 23:24 - 2013-09-26 23:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\calibre-cache
2013-09-26 23:23 - 2013-09-29 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\Calibre Library
2013-09-26 23:23 - 2013-09-26 23:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\calibre
2013-09-26 23:17 - 2013-09-26 23:17 - 00000843 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\calibre - E-book management.lnk
2013-09-26 23:15 - 2013-09-26 23:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Calibre2
2013-09-26 22:52 - 2013-09-26 22:52 - 05946344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ADE_2.0_Installer.exe
2013-09-26 22:37 - 2013-09-26 22:38 - 52494336 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\calibre-1.5.0.msi
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-09-25 17:56 - 00001845 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Foxit Reader.lnk
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-06-09 21:59 - 00216064 _____ C:\Windows\system32\gcapi_dll.dll
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-09-25 17:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:52 - 2013-09-25 17:53 - 29966088 _____ (Foxit Corporation  ) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FoxitReader606.0722_enu_Setup (2).exe
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2006-01-17 01:03 - 00126976 ____N (Brother Industries,LTD) C:\Windows\system32\BrfxD05a.dll
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2003-11-28 18:57 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\brdfxspd.dat
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2001-11-15 01:00 - 00006224 ____N C:\Windows\CVRPAGE.BMP
2013-09-25 07:15 - 2013-09-25 07:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\mflpro
2013-09-25 07:13 - 2013-09-25 07:14 - 69385323 _____ (A.I.SOFT,INC.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\MFC-7820N-inst-Vista-B2-enus.EXE
2013-09-24 20:55 - 2013-09-24 20:55 - 18070536 _____ (Adobe Systems Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdobeAIRInstaller.exe
2013-09-22 21:21 - 2013-09-22 21:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2013-09-22 21:12 - 00001728 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
2013-09-21 09:56 - 2013-10-02 07:18 - 00011672 _____ C:\Windows\pvsw.log
2013-09-21 09:55 - 2013-09-29 16:58 - 00008094 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-09-21 09:35 - 2013-09-21 09:35 - 00015924 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\WOT.torrent
2013-09-21 09:30 - 2013-09-21 09:30 - 00018285 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Alan M. Williams - Money Mastery - Principle Based Money management (Ipod files).torrent
2013-09-21 09:28 - 2013-09-21 09:28 - 00001408 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Robin Leonard - Credit Repair, 8th Edition.torrent
2013-09-21 09:26 - 2013-09-21 09:26 - 00001107 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\I Will Teach you to be Rich - Sethi_ Ramit.pdf.torrent
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2013-09-20 10:20 - 03723656 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-09-18 23:32 - 2013-09-18 23:32 - 00027538 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 6.torrent
2013-09-18 23:31 - 2013-09-18 23:31 - 00028001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 5.torrent
2013-09-18 23:30 - 2013-09-18 23:30 - 00027001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 4.torrent
2013-09-18 23:29 - 2013-09-18 23:29 - 00034673 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs Part 3.torrent
2013-09-18 23:28 - 2013-09-18 23:28 - 00028063 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs (Part 2).torrent
2013-09-18 23:26 - 2013-09-18 23:26 - 00019591 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs.torrent
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Kindle Content
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00001777 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Kindle.lnk
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Amazon
2013-09-18 22:57 - 2013-09-18 22:57 - 00012044 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Book1.xlsx
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 04454952 _____ (Piriform Ltd) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ccsetup405.exe
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 00000806 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2013-09-18 22:04 - 2013-09-18 22:05 - 18035608 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\all Studiopress Theme.zip
2013-09-18 22:02 - 2013-09-18 22:02 - 00290575 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\genesis Version 1.9.1.zip
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Video
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Compressed
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\IDM
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000820 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Internet Download Manager.lnk
2013-09-17 22:37 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 05258232 _____ (Tonec Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\idman617build10.exe
2013-09-17 22:34 - 2013-09-17 22:35 - 38103832 _____ (Amazon.com) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\KindleForPC-installer.exe
2013-09-17 22:16 - 2013-09-17 22:16 - 00003891 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Matthew Higgins, Find, Pitch and Win Your First Web Design Client.pdf.torrent
2013-09-17 22:09 - 2013-09-17 22:09 - 00062685 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Jeff Walker - How To Start From Scratch [18X webrips (MP4) + Audio (MP3) guides (PDF)].torrent
2013-09-17 22:05 - 2013-09-17 22:05 - 00026750 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 7.torrent
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2013-09-17 22:00 - 00000799 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:59 - 01130576 _____ (BitTorrent Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\utorrent.exe
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course (1).torrent
2013-09-17 21:57 - 2013-09-17 21:57 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course.torrent
2013-09-17 21:25 - 2013-09-17 21:25 - 00015164 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.xlsx
2013-09-17 21:13 - 2013-09-17 21:11 - 00001223 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.csv
2013-09-10 22:11 - 2013-09-10 22:11 - 00022840 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-09-08 22:12 - 2013-09-08 22:12 - 00027448 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-09-08 19:29 - 2013-09-08 19:30 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b (1).html
2013-09-08 09:38 - 2013-09-08 09:38 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill.exe
2013-09-08 09:36 - 2013-09-08 09:36 - 00003762 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_09082013_093622.txt
2013-09-08 09:32 - 2013-10-01 21:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RK_Quarantine
2013-09-08 09:32 - 2013-10-01 20:53 - 00026624 _____ C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys
2013-09-08 09:30 - 2013-09-08 09:30 - 00918016 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller.exe
2013-09-08 09:26 - 2013-09-08 09:26 - 01037278 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (1).exe
2013-09-08 09:11 - 2013-09-08 09:11 - 01600368 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AVG_Uploader_Free_en.exe
2013-09-08 08:55 - 2013-09-08 08:56 - 00042967 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Addition.txt
2013-09-08 08:52 - 2013-09-08 08:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-09-08 08:51 - 2013-09-08 08:51 - 01082239 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.exe
2013-09-07 09:00 - 2013-10-01 06:58 - 00000198 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\eset.txt
2013-09-06 07:06 - 2013-09-06 07:06 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe
2013-09-05 22:50 - 2013-09-05 22:50 - 01037222 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
2013-09-05 20:13 - 2013-09-05 20:14 - 14266592 _____ (Siber Systems) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AiRoboForm-cnetc.exe
2013-09-03 20:32 - 2013-09-03 20:32 - 04426880 _____ (TeamViewer) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewerQS_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:30 - 2013-09-03 20:30 - 00000957 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TeamViewer 8.lnk
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 05795048 _____ (TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewer_Setup_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TeamViewer
2013-09-02 10:39 - 2013-09-02 10:39 - 00176952 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00223032 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00209208 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00145720 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidshx.sys

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

2013-10-02 07:32 - 2007-05-08 10:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2013-10-02 07:27 - 2009-06-29 05:30 - 00000904 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001UA.job
2013-10-02 07:24 - 2013-10-02 07:24 - 01086873 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\FRST.exe
2013-10-02 07:22 - 2006-11-02 05:51 - 01927977 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-10-02 07:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-10-02 07:20 - 2010-05-25 18:10 - 00052597 _____ C:\ProgramData\nvModes.001
2013-10-02 07:20 - 2010-05-25 12:19 - 00052597 _____ C:\ProgramData\nvModes.dat
2013-10-02 07:19 - 2010-02-12 01:04 - 00000878 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-10-02 07:19 - 2009-02-10 11:17 - 00000462 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\SDMsgUpdate (SD).job
2013-10-02 07:18 - 2013-09-21 09:56 - 00011672 _____ C:\Windows\pvsw.log
2013-10-02 07:18 - 2006-11-02 06:00 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-10-02 07:18 - 2006-11-02 05:47 - 00005008 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-10-02 07:18 - 2006-11-02 05:47 - 00005008 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-10-02 07:15 - 2006-11-02 06:00 - 00032604 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2013-10-02 07:14 - 2013-08-30 18:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\AdwCleaner
2013-10-02 07:08 - 2013-10-02 07:08 - 00234999 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RRKKILL.txt
2013-10-02 07:03 - 2010-02-12 01:04 - 00000882 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-10-01 22:27 - 2013-08-29 22:01 - 00470000 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Rkill.txt
2013-10-01 22:26 - 2013-10-01 22:26 - 00040776 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2013-10-01 21:58 - 2013-10-01 21:58 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill (1).exe
2013-10-01 21:10 - 2013-10-01 21:10 - 00004503 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_10012013_211010.txt
2013-10-01 21:10 - 2013-09-08 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RK_Quarantine
2013-10-01 20:53 - 2013-09-08 09:32 - 00026624 _____ C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys
2013-10-01 20:52 - 2013-10-01 20:52 - 00948736 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (2).exe
2013-10-01 20:37 - 2013-10-01 20:37 - 00948736 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (1).exe
2013-10-01 19:50 - 2008-09-05 11:07 - 00001122 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUser.job
2013-10-01 19:25 - 2013-10-01 19:25 - 00060037 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.txt
2013-10-01 19:22 - 2013-10-01 19:22 - 01086873 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST (1).exe
2013-10-01 18:41 - 2010-12-22 12:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\MFAData
2013-10-01 14:27 - 2009-06-29 05:30 - 00000852 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001Core.job
2013-10-01 06:58 - 2013-09-07 09:00 - 00000198 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\eset.txt
2013-09-30 21:16 - 2013-09-30 21:16 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu (1).exe
2013-09-30 20:39 - 2013-09-30 20:39 - 00002013 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\AdwCleaner[S4].txt
2013-09-30 20:18 - 2013-09-30 20:18 - 01045226 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
2013-09-30 07:14 - 2013-06-27 16:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2013-09-30 07:04 - 2013-09-30 07:04 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.txt
2013-09-30 07:03 - 2013-09-30 07:02 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.csv
2013-09-29 19:53 - 2013-09-29 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Avg2014
2013-09-29 16:58 - 2013-09-21 09:55 - 00008094 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-09-29 16:53 - 2013-09-29 16:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:51 - 2013-09-29 16:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:51 - 2012-09-29 17:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2013
2013-09-29 16:50 - 2013-09-29 16:50 - 00000844 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2014.lnk
2013-09-29 16:42 - 2009-04-08 09:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVG
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2013-09-26 23:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\Calibre Library
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2009-07-21 14:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\FileZilla
2013-09-29 16:22 - 2013-09-29 16:22 - 12267089 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\whmcs_v5.2.7.zip
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:34 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:14 - 2013-09-28 18:14 - 00002326 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\sitemap (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-27 13:27 - 2007-10-08 10:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2012-10-29 11:15 - 00002080 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
2013-09-26 23:40 - 2013-09-26 23:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\calibre
2013-09-26 23:40 - 2006-11-02 03:33 - 01023998 _____ C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-09-26 23:24 - 2013-09-26 23:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\calibre-cache
2013-09-26 23:17 - 2013-09-26 23:17 - 00000843 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\calibre - E-book management.lnk
2013-09-26 23:15 - 2013-09-26 23:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Calibre2
2013-09-26 22:52 - 2013-09-26 22:52 - 05946344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ADE_2.0_Installer.exe
2013-09-26 22:38 - 2013-09-26 22:37 - 52494336 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\calibre-1.5.0.msi
2013-09-25 17:57 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-09-25 17:56 - 00001845 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Foxit Reader.lnk
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:53 - 2013-09-25 17:52 - 29966088 _____ (Foxit Corporation ) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FoxitReader606.0722_enu_Setup (2).exe
2013-09-25 17:37 - 2007-09-12 14:50 - 00000065 _____ C:\Windows\system32\bd7820n.dat
2013-09-25 17:37 - 2007-02-19 09:59 - 00000426 _____ C:\Windows\BRWMARK.INI
2013-09-25 17:35 - 2007-04-12 00:25 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Users\Dean
2013-09-25 17:31 - 2007-02-19 09:57 - 00001079 _____ C:\Windows\Brpfx04a.ini
2013-09-25 17:31 - 2007-02-19 09:57 - 00000159 _____ C:\Windows\brpcfx.ini
2013-09-25 17:28 - 2007-02-19 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Brother
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2007-02-08 02:46 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2013-09-25 07:15 - 2013-09-25 07:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\mflpro
2013-09-25 07:14 - 2013-09-25 07:13 - 69385323 _____ (A.I.SOFT,INC.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\MFC-7820N-inst-Vista-B2-enus.EXE
2013-09-24 20:57 - 2009-04-03 11:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2013-09-24 20:55 - 2013-09-24 20:55 - 18070536 _____ (Adobe Systems Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdobeAIRInstaller.exe
2013-09-24 20:54 - 2009-03-09 14:08 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Adobe
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-09-22 21:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-08-25 19:22 - 00001666 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-08-25 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\iTunes
2013-09-22 21:21 - 2007-10-18 15:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2013-09-22 21:12 - 00001728 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2008-01-30 17:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2013-09-21 09:35 - 2013-09-21 09:35 - 00015924 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\WOT.torrent
2013-09-21 09:30 - 2013-09-21 09:30 - 00018285 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Alan M. Williams - Money Mastery - Principle Based Money management (Ipod files).torrent
2013-09-21 09:28 - 2013-09-21 09:28 - 00001408 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Robin Leonard - Credit Repair, 8th Edition.torrent
2013-09-21 09:26 - 2013-09-21 09:26 - 00001107 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\I Will Teach you to be Rich - Sethi_ Ramit.pdf.torrent
2013-09-21 09:04 - 2011-07-14 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\PC Tools
2013-09-21 09:04 - 2011-07-14 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PC Tools Utilities
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2013-09-20 10:20 - 03723656 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00692616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00071048 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-09-18 23:33 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Kindle Content
2013-09-18 23:32 - 2013-09-18 23:32 - 00027538 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 6.torrent
2013-09-18 23:31 - 2013-09-18 23:31 - 00028001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 5.torrent
2013-09-18 23:30 - 2013-09-18 23:30 - 00027001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 4.torrent
2013-09-18 23:29 - 2013-09-18 23:29 - 00034673 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs Part 3.torrent
2013-09-18 23:28 - 2013-09-18 23:28 - 00028063 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs (Part 2).torrent
2013-09-18 23:26 - 2013-09-18 23:26 - 00019591 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs.torrent
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00001777 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Kindle.lnk
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Amazon
2013-09-18 22:57 - 2013-09-18 22:57 - 00012044 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Book1.xlsx
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2013-05-14 10:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PDFCreator
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2011-03-21 18:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2010-05-29 19:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Azureus
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 04454952 _____ (Piriform Ltd) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ccsetup405.exe
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 00000806 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2010-05-25 10:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2013-09-18 22:05 - 2013-09-18 22:04 - 18035608 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\all Studiopress Theme.zip
2013-09-18 22:02 - 2013-09-18 22:02 - 00290575 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\genesis Version 1.9.1.zip
2013-09-17 22:42 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Video
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Compressed
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\IDM
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000820 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Internet Download Manager.lnk
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:37 - 05258232 _____ (Tonec Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\idman617build10.exe
2013-09-17 22:35 - 2013-09-17 22:34 - 38103832 _____ (Amazon.com) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\KindleForPC-installer.exe
2013-09-17 22:16 - 2013-09-17 22:16 - 00003891 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Matthew Higgins, Find, Pitch and Win Your First Web Design Client.pdf.torrent
2013-09-17 22:09 - 2013-09-17 22:09 - 00062685 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Jeff Walker - How To Start From Scratch [18X webrips (MP4) + Audio (MP3) guides (PDF)].torrent
2013-09-17 22:05 - 2013-09-17 22:05 - 00026750 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 7.torrent
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2013-09-17 22:00 - 00000799 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2009-07-31 09:38 - 00000779 _____ C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2009-07-31 09:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\uTorrent
2013-09-17 21:59 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 01130576 _____ (BitTorrent Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\utorrent.exe
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course (1).torrent
2013-09-17 21:57 - 2013-09-17 21:57 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course.torrent
2013-09-17 21:26 - 2011-10-25 13:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\MALWAREBYTES ANTI-MALWARE
2013-09-17 21:25 - 2013-09-17 21:25 - 00015164 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.xlsx
2013-09-17 21:11 - 2013-09-17 21:13 - 00001223 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.csv
2013-09-10 22:11 - 2013-09-10 22:11 - 00022840 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-09-08 22:12 - 2013-09-08 22:12 - 00027448 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-09-08 19:30 - 2013-09-08 19:29 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b (1).html
2013-09-08 09:38 - 2013-09-08 09:38 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill.exe
2013-09-08 09:36 - 2013-09-08 09:36 - 00003762 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_09082013_093622.txt
2013-09-08 09:30 - 2013-09-08 09:30 - 00918016 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller.exe
2013-09-08 09:26 - 2013-09-08 09:26 - 01037278 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (1).exe
2013-09-08 09:11 - 2013-09-08 09:11 - 01600368 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AVG_Uploader_Free_en.exe
2013-09-08 08:56 - 2013-09-08 08:55 - 00042967 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Addition.txt
2013-09-08 08:52 - 2013-09-08 08:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-09-08 08:51 - 2013-09-08 08:51 - 01082239 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.exe
2013-09-07 09:17 - 2009-03-26 12:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-09-06 07:06 - 2013-09-06 07:06 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe
2013-09-06 07:03 - 2007-04-12 07:39 - 00144360 ____H C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2013-09-05 23:05 - 2013-08-30 19:18 - 00014418 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\hijackthis.log
2013-09-05 23:03 - 2013-08-30 19:15 - 00002521 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
2013-09-05 23:01 - 2009-12-08 00:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox
2013-09-05 23:01 - 2009-08-10 13:07 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Dropbox
2013-09-05 22:50 - 2013-09-05 22:50 - 01037222 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
2013-09-05 20:15 - 2011-03-24 09:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\RoboForm
2013-09-05 20:14 - 2013-09-05 20:13 - 14266592 _____ (Siber Systems) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AiRoboForm-cnetc.exe
2013-09-05 19:53 - 2006-11-02 05:46 - 01848360 _____ C:\Windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2013-09-05 19:52 - 2012-04-25 16:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2013-09-05 19:46 - 2009-07-31 12:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
2013-09-03 20:32 - 2013-09-03 20:32 - 04426880 _____ (TeamViewer) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewerQS_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:30 - 2013-09-03 20:30 - 00000957 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TeamViewer 8.lnk
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 05795048 _____ (TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewer_Setup_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TeamViewer
2013-09-02 10:39 - 2013-09-02 10:39 - 00176952 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00223032 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00209208 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-09-02 10:28 - 2013-09-02 10:28 - 00145720 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidshx.sys

Files to move or delete:
====================
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\desktop.ini
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdu.DAT
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdw.DAT
C:\Users\Dean\GoogleVoiceAndVideoSetup.exe
C:\Users\Dean\mikogo-starter.exe
C:\Users\Dean\Shockwave_Installer_Slim.exe

Some content of TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\ntdll_dump.dll
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\Quarantine.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\_isC014.exe

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

LastRegBack: 2013-10-02 07:25

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You needn't have done another run with FRST as the log provided by it is identical to the first one, all I needed was the Attach.txt log from the first scan you did with it. As I said earlier it should be saved in the Downloads folder. If not there don't worry about it at the moment, the most important thing to do is to run the fix with FRST so the infection is killed.

I can see why there was a problem with the RKill log, it is huge which would slow things down when trying to send the message. The log shows a large number of system files that have lost there digital signatures so further scans will need to be done, for now though just complete the instructions in my last post.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok, here is the Fixlog.txt

Fix result of Farbar Recovery Tool (FRST written by Farbar) (x86) Version: 03-10-2013
Ran by Dean at 2013-10-02 18:54:42 Run:1
Running from C:\Users\Dean\Desktop
Boot Mode: Normal

==============================================

Content of fixlist:
*****************
HKU\Mcx1\...\Winlogon: [Shell] EXPLORER.EXE <==== ATTENTION 
HKCU\...0c966feabec1\InprocServer32: [Default-shell32] ATTENTION! ====> ZeroAccess?
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No File
Handler: intu-qt2009 - {03947252-2355-4e9b-B446-8CCC75C43370} - No File
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - No File
ShellExecuteHooks: - {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - No File [ ]
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Skype Toolbars) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\5.6.0.8442_0\npSky peChromePlugin.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (PalmSource Package Installer) - C:\PROGRA~1\Palm\PACKAG~1\NPInstal.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AVG SiteSafety plugin) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AdobeAAMDetect) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Google Update) - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (RIM Handheld Application Loader) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\BBWebSLLauncher\NPWebSLLauncher.dll No File
R1 kl1; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\kl1.sys [128016 2009-06-15] (Kaspersky Lab)
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\kl1.sys
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\desktop.ini
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdu.DAT
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdw.DAT
C:\Users\Dean\GoogleVoiceAndVideoSetup.exe
C:\Users\Dean\mikogo-starter.exe
C:\Users\Dean\Shockwave_Installer_Slim.exe
*****************

HKU\Mcx1\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell => Value deleted successfully.
HKCU\Software\Classes\CLSID\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1} => Key deleted successfully.
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} => Value deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} => Key not found.
HKCR\PROTOCOLS\Handler\intu-qt2009 => Key deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{03947252-2355-4e9b-B446-8CCC75C43370} => Key deleted successfully.
HKCR\PROTOCOLS\Handler\linkscanner => Key deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} => Key deleted successfully.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks\\{AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} => Value deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} => Key not found.
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll not found.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\5.6.0.8442_0\npSky peChromePlugin.dll not found.
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll not found.
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll not found.
C:\PROGRA~1\Palm\PACKAG~1\NPInstal.dll not found.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll not found.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll not found.
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll not found.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\BBWebSLLauncher\NPWebSLLauncher.dll not found.
kl1 => Service deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\kl1.sys => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\desktop.ini => Moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdu.DAT => Moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\PKP_DLdw.DAT => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\Dean\GoogleVoiceAndVideoSetup.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\Dean\mikogo-starter.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\Dean\Shockwave_Installer_Slim.exe => Moved successfully.

The system needs a manual reboot.

==== End of Fixlog ====

Rebooting now...


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok so when I try to run TFC it stalls and I have to reboot my computer (3 times in a row). I tried to find Kasper with Uninstall Tool and it couldn't find it. All my Word and Excel files on the desktop have been rendered un-openable.
What now?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, don't worry about TFC for the moment or the files you have been locked out of, as long as the PC keeps running we stand a chance of getting it clean and back to full functionality.

The old Kaspersky service has been removed so that was possibly the only remnant.

Please confirm if the Winsock reset worked correctly, if you have not run it please do so.

I now need to see a fresh scan from FRST and I still need to see the Addition.txt log.

If you cannot find the Addition.txt log in your downloads folder then when you run FRST again, at the opening window, put a check mark in the box next to Addition.txt and it will produce a new log.

Please also run this:

*System File Checker*


Click on *Start* and type *cmd* in the search box. Right click on *cmd* in the popup menu and select *Run as Administrator*.
Another box will open, at the Command Prompt, type *sfc /scannow* and press Enter. (Note the gap between the c and the /) 
Let the check run to completion. *DO NOT* reboot the PC or close the *cmd* window.
Copy & Paste the following command at the Command Prompt and press Enter:

* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*


This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
Copy and Paste the contents of the file into your next post.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes, the Winsock reset has worked correctly thanks.

Here's te FRST text
Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 03-10-2013
Ran by Dean (administrator) on OFFICE-PC on 03-10-2013 07:17:31
Running from C:\Users\Dean\Desktop
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate Service Pack 2 (X86) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 9
Boot Mode: Normal

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) ===================

(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2014\avgrsx.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgcsrvx.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
(NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
(SUPERAntiSpyware.com) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
(Acronis) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(WebEx Communications, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\atashost.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
(InterVideo) C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
(Logitech Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
(Alcatel-Lucent) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
() C:\PVSW\bin\psql_svc.exe
() C:\PVSW\bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
() C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
(Intuit) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgnsx.exe
(Sonic Solutions) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
(Radialpoint Inc.) C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\ServicepointService.exe
(Skype Technologies S.A.) C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
(Ilient Ltd.) C:\Program Files\SysAid\IliAS.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe
(Security Stronghold) C:\Program Files\True Sword 5\TrueSwordSchedule.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
(Conexant Systems, Inc.) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
(AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe
(BitTorrent Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

HKLM\...\Run: [] - [x]
HKLM\...\Run: [AVG_UI] - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe [4851760 2013-09-15] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
HKLM\...\Runonce: [AvgUninstallURL] - cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=OQBBAFYARgBSAEUARQAtAFYAQQBFAEEAWQAtAFQAMwBMAFUARQAtAE4ATAAzAEQAQQAtAEMAQgBVAEsASAAtAEoARgA3AE0AOQA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANAAwADIAMQA3ADcAOQA5ADIALQBCAEEAKwAxAC0ASwBWADMAKwA3AC0AWABMACsAMQAtAFQAMgAtAEYAUAA5ADIAKwA2AC0AQgBBAFIAOQBHACsAMQAtAFQAQgA5ACsAMgAtAEYATAArADkALQBYAE8AMwA2ACsAMQAtAEYAOQBNADEAMABCACsAMQA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872
Winlogon\Notify\GoToAssist: C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\599\G2AWinLogon.dll (Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc.)
HKCU\...\Run: [uTorrent] - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe [1130576 2013-09-17] (BitTorrent Inc.)
HKCU\...\Policies\system: [LogonHoursAction] 2
HKCU\...\Policies\system: [DontDisplayLogonHoursWarnings] 1
MountPoints2: {0aa0ee5c-38f8-11e0-9044-0019d1362667} - H:\LaunchU3.exe -a
MountPoints2: {4dcc016a-f345-11db-96b7-0019d1362667} - setupSNK.exe
MountPoints2: {53570aba-1076-11dd-8f48-0019d1362667} - F:\LaunchU3.exe
HKU\Default\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Default User\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Mcx1\...\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] - rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
HKU\Mcx1\...\Run: [ehTray.exe] - C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe [ 2008-01-19] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKU\Mcx1\...\RunOnce: [ctfmon.exe] - ctfmon.exe /n
HKU\Mcx1\...\Policies\system: [LogonHoursAction] 2
HKU\Mcx1\...\Policies\system: [DontDisplayLogonHoursWarnings] 1
AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GO333C~1\GOEC62~1.DLL [ 2010-08-03] (Google)

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = http://support.dell.com/support/index.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=gen
SearchScopes: HKLM - DefaultScope value is missing.
SearchScopes: HKCU - DefaultScope {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
Toolbar: HKLM - Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 10\SnagitIEAddin.dll (TechSmith Corporation)
Toolbar: HKCU -&Links - {F2CF5485-4E02-4F68-819C-B92DE9277049} - C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
Toolbar: HKCU -Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Toolbar: HKCU - No Name - {724D43A0-0D85-11D4-9908-00400523E39A} - No File
DPF: {49312E18-AA92-4CC2-BB97-55DEA7BCADD6} http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysProExe.CAB
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/polarbear/ultrashim.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} 
DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} 
Handler: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4b8b-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2010\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
Handler: intu-help-qb5 - {867FCB77-9823-4cd6-8210-D85F968D466F} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2012\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
Handler: intu-qt2007 - {026BF40D-BA05-467b-9F1F-AD0D7A3F5F11} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2007\ic2007pp.dll (Intuit Canada, a general partnership/une société en nom collectif.)
Handler: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4a9e-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll (Intuit Canada, a general partnership/une société en nom collectif.)
Handler: intu-res - {9CE7D474-16F9-4889-9BB9-53E2008EAE8A} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\intu-res.dll ()
Handler: ms-itss - {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (Skype Technologies)
ShellExecuteHooks: SABShellExecuteHook Class - {5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL [115440 2013-05-07] (SuperAdBlocker.com)
Winsock: Catalog5 07 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [121704] (Apple Inc.)
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.254 75.153.176.9

FireFox:
========
FF ProfilePath: C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_168.dll ()
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer - C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1167637.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF Plugin: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF Plugin: @divx.com/DivX Browser Plugin,version=1.0.0 - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll (DivX, LLC)
FF Plugin: @divx.com/DivX VOD Helper,version=1.0.0 - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX OVS Helper\npovshelper.dll (DivX, LLC.)
FF Plugin: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/pdf - C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin: @foxitsoftware.com/Foxit Reader Plugin,version=1.0,application/vnd.fdf - C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Foxit Reader\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll (Foxit Corporation)
FF Plugin: @garmin.com/GpsControl - C:\Program Files\Garmin GPS Plugin\npGarmin.dll (GARMIN Corp.)
FF Plugin: @java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin: @java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2 - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/OfficeLive,version=1.5 - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3508.1109 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513 - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5 - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @Motive.com/NpMotive,version=1.0 - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll (Alcatel-Lucent)
FF Plugin: @radialpoint.com/SPA,version=1 - C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\nprpspa.dll (TELUS)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin: Adobe Reader - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/GoogleTalkPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll (Google)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/O1DPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npo1d.dll (Google)
FF Plugin HKCU: @talk.google.com/O3DPlugin - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll ()
FF Plugin HKCU: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin HKCU: @unity3d.com/UnityPlayer,version=1.0 - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)
FF SearchPlugin: C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\avg_igeared.xml
FF SearchPlugin: C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\browser\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
FF Extension: ColorZilla - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{6AC85730-7D0F-4de0-B3FA-21142DD85326}
FF Extension: status4evar - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\[email protected].com.xpi
FF Extension: No Name - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pzngbfwy.default-1349883961505\Extensions\{e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1}.xpi
FF Extension: Kaspersky URL Advisor - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: Hide My IP - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF Extension: Adobe Contribute Toolbar - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}
FF Extension: LoudMo Contextual Ad Assistant - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{5006b222-68e8-db5e-ff9d-672ce58c60a6}
FF Extension: Skype Click to Call - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{82AF8DCA-6DE9-405D-BD5E-43525BDAD38A}
FF Extension: Skype Click to Call - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions\{82AF8DCA-6DE9-405D-BD5E-43525BDAD38A}
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}] - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\
FF Extension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{000a9d1c-beef-4f90-9363-039d445309b8}] - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Firefox\
FF Extension: Google Gears - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Firefox\
FF HKLM\...\Firefox\Extensions: [{23fcfd51-4958-4f00-80a3-ae97e717ed8b}] - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\firefox\DivXHTML5
FF Extension: DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 <video> - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\firefox\DivXHTML5

Chrome: 
=======
CHR HomePage: https://www.google.ca/
CHR RestoreOnStartup: "https://www.google.ca/"
CHR DefaultSearchURL: (Google) - {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}{googlemniboxStartMarginParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR DefaultSuggestURL: (Google) - {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client={google:suggestClient}&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave Flash) - C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer) - internal-remoting-viewer
CHR Plugin: (Native Client) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Chrome PDF Viewer) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\pdf.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (Skype Toolbars) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\5.6.0.8442_0\npSkypeChromePlugin.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (RoboForm Plugin for Google Chrome/Opera/etc.) - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\Chrome\plugin/np-rf-plugin.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Adobe Acrobat) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (ActiveTouch General Plugin Container) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npatgpc.dll (WebEx Communications, Inc)
CHR Plugin: (DivX Player Netscape Plugin) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npDivxPlayerPlugin.dll (DivX, Inc)
CHR Plugin: (2007 Microsoft Office system) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPOFF12.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office 2003) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPOFFICE.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Microsoft Office Live Plug-in for Firefox) - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll (Apple Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.2) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Winamp Application Detector) - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npwachk.dll (Nullsoft, Inc.)
CHR Plugin: (Google Talk Plugin) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll (Google)
CHR Plugin: (Google Talk Plugin Video Accelerator) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll ()
CHR Plugin: (PalmSource Package Installer) - C:\PROGRA~1\Palm\PACKAG~1\NPInstal.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AVG SiteSafety plugin) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\SiteSafetyInstaller\12.2.6\\npsitesafety.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (AdobeAAMDetect) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Motive Plugin) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll (Alcatel-Lucent)
CHR Plugin: (RIM Handheld Application Loader) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\BBWebSLLauncher\NPWebSLLauncher.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (DivX VOD Helper Plug-in) - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX OVS Helper\npovshelper.dll (DivX, LLC.)
CHR Plugin: (DivX Web Player) - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll (DivX, LLC)
CHR Plugin: (Garmin Communicator Plug-In) - C:\Program Files\Garmin GPS Plugin\npGarmin.dll (GARMIN Corp.)
CHR Plugin: (Google Update) - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll No File
CHR Plugin: (Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U9) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.70.10) - C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (TELUS security advisor) - C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\nprpspa.dll (TELUS)
CHR Plugin: (Windows Live\u0099 Photo Gallery) - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Unity Player) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)
CHR Plugin: (Windows Presentation Foundation) - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CHR Plugin: (Shockwave for Director) - C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1167637.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
CHR Extension: (Entanglement Web App) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aciahcmjmecflokailenpkdchphgkefd\3.4.9_0
CHR Extension: (ColorZilla) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bhlhnicpbhignbdhedgjhgdocnmhomnp\0.5.3_0
CHR Extension: (Alexa Traffic Rank) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cknebhggccemgcnbidipinkifmmegdel\3.2_0
CHR Extension: (Skype Links) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\epbmllnadbdnppblcebkkmapkinkdchd\0.3_0
CHR Extension: (Uploading.com Download Manager) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\fleecfcggellpkecmpeahieebiinjebd\0.0.0.2_0
CHR Extension: (PageRank Status) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbdkkfheckcdppiaiabobmennhijkknn\8.5.5.2_0
CHR Extension: (Calculator) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kdkgihpbaofhkiliohfepioflkkbapao\1.0.9_0
CHR Extension: (RoboForm Lite) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kidhjpmgjfbkmcfpfakmdddddgfbhahj\4.6.9_0
CHR Extension: (Skype Click to Call) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl\6.10.0.13089_0
CHR Extension: (Poppit) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mcbkbpnkkkipelfledbfocopglifcfmi\2.2_0
CHR Extension: (Chrome In-App Payments service) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.4.11_0
CHR Extension: (DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 \u003Cvideo\u003E) - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nneajnkjbffgblleaoojgaacokifdkhm\2.1.2.145_0
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl] - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Skype for Chromium\skype_chrome_extension.crx
CHR HKLM\...\Chrome\Extension: [nneajnkjbffgblleaoojgaacokifdkhm] - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\chrome\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.crx
CHR StartMenuInternet: Google Chrome - C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

========================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

R2 !SASCORE; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE [119056 2013-05-23] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R2 AcrSch2Svc; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe [846048 2012-04-27] (Acronis)
S3 Adobe Version Cue CS3; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS3\Server\bin\VersionCueCS3.exe [153792 2007-03-20] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
R2 AVGIDSAgent; C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe [3538480 2013-09-03] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R2 avgwd; C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe [301152 2013-09-22] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
S3 DSBrokerService; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe [70656 2006-11-07] ()
S3 GoogleDesktopManager-051210-111108; C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe [30192 2010-08-03] (Google)
S3 HideMyIpSRV; C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe [2396464 2010-07-02] ()
R2 MSSQL$MAXIMIZER; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [43010392 2009-03-30] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [42884448 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 Pervasive Workgroup Engine; C:\PVSW\bin\psql_svc.exe [73728 2007-01-12] ()
R2 ProtexisLicensing; C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe [177704 2007-06-05] ()
R2 ServicepointService; C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS security advisor\ServicepointService.exe [689392 2010-05-28] (Radialpoint Inc.)
R2 Skype C2C Service; C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe [3289472 2013-07-12] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
S4 SQLAgent$MAXIMIZER; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.MAXIMIZER\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [366936 2009-03-30] (Microsoft Corporation)
S4 SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS; C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [367456 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 SysAidAgent; C:\Program Files\SysAid\\IliAS.exe [1025024 2009-03-18] (Ilient Ltd.)
R2 TrueSwordSchedulerService; C:\Program Files\True Sword 5\TrueSwordSchedule.exe [828416 2010-04-06] (Security Stronghold)
S3 wampapache; c:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.2.11\bin\httpd.exe [24636 2008-12-10] (Apache Software Foundation)
S3 wampmysqld; c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.1.36\bin\mysqld.exe [6582912 2009-06-17] ()
S2 XobniService; C:\Program Files\Xobni\XobniService.exe [46824 2009-10-12] (Xobni Corporation)
S4 CarboniteService; 
S2 sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter; C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe /service /p dellsupportcenter [x]
S2 SysAidServer; "C:\Program Files\SysAidServer\Wrapper.exe" -s "C:\Program Files\SysAidServer\\conf\wrapper.conf"

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

S3 61883; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\61883.sys [45696 2008-01-18] (Microsoft Corporation)
R1 anodlwf; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\anodlwf.sys [12800 2008-05-06] (Alpha Networks Inc.)
R1 Avgdiskx; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgdiskx.sys [120120 2013-08-01] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 AVGIDSDriver; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys [209208 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 AVGIDSHX; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys [145720 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 AVGIDSShim; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys [22840 2013-09-10] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 Avgldx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys [176952 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avglogx; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys [223032 2013-09-02] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avgmfx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys [102200 2013-08-20] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R0 Avgrkx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys [27448 2013-09-08] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
R1 Avgtdix; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys [193848 2013-08-01] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
S3 CisUtMonitor; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\CisUtMonitor.sys [27600 2011-10-30] (CrystalIdea Software)
R0 CLFS; C:\Windows\System32\CLFS.sys [245736 2009-04-10] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 DSproct; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\GTAction\triggers\DSproct.sys [4736 2006-10-05] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 dsunidrv; C:\Program Files\DellSupport\Drivers\dsunidrv.sys [7424 2006-08-17] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 elagopro; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\elagopro.sys [28672 2007-03-22] (Gteko Ltd.)
R2 elaunidr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\elaunidr.sys [5376 2007-03-22] (Gteko Ltd.)
R1 FSES; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fses.sys [34752 2007-11-01] ()
S3 grmnusb; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\grmnusb.sys [8320 2007-03-08] (GARMIN Corp.)
R2 hmip; C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\hmip.sys [25032 2012-12-04] (Hide My IP)
S3 libusb0; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\libusb0.sys [28160 2009-07-07] (http://libusb-win32.sourceforge.net)
R2 LMIRfsDriver; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LMIRfsDriver.sys [47640 2011-09-16] (LogMeIn, Inc.)
R3 LVPr2Mon; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LVPr2Mon.sys [25624 2008-12-16] ()
R3 LVUSBSta; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LVUSBSta.sys [41752 2008-12-16] (Logitech Inc.)
S3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [40776 2013-10-01] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MREMP50; C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMP50.SYS [21248 2010-06-03] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
S3 MRESP50; C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRESP50.SYS [20096 2010-06-03] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
S3 PalmUSBD; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PalmUSBD.sys [16640 2007-12-04] (PalmSource, Inc.)
R3 pepifilter; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\lv302af.sys [14112 2007-05-09] (Logitech Inc.)
R3 PID_PEPI; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\LV302V32.SYS [1276832 2007-05-09] (Logitech Inc.)
S4 RsFx0150; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\RsFx0150.sys [240608 2010-04-03] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 RTL8192U; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8192u.sys [423424 2008-09-12] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation )
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS [12880 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 SASENUM; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [12872 2010-05-06] ( SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [67664 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 SCREAMINGBDRIVER; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ScreamingBAudio.sys [34384 2009-12-01] (Screaming Bee LLC)
R3 STHDA; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\stwrt.sys [647680 2007-01-12] (SigmaTel, Inc.)
U3 TrueSight; C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys [26624 2013-10-01] ()
R0 vididr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\vididr.sys [125472 2013-07-03] (Acronis)
R0 vidsflt53; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\vsflt53.sys [83392 2013-07-03] (Acronis)
S3 vvftav302; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vvftav302.sys [475136 2007-03-18] (Vimicro Corporation)
S3 ZSMC301b; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbVM302.sys [1471104 2007-04-04] (Vimicro Corporation)
S4 blbdrive; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys [x]
S3 catchme; \??\C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\catchme.sys [x]
S1 fsvista; \??\C:\Program Files\Shaw Secure\Anti-Virus\minifilter\fsvista.sys [x]
S3 IpInIp; system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys [x]
S2 LMIInfo; \??\C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaInfo.sys [x]
S4 LMIRfsClientNP; No ImagePath
S3 MREMPR5; \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMPR5.SYS [x]
S3 MRENDIS5; \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRENDIS5.SYS [x]
S3 NwlnkFlt; system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys [x]
S3 NwlnkFwd; system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys [x]
S3 RimUsb; System32\Drivers\RimUsb.sys [x]

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2013-10-02 21:16 - 2013-10-02 21:16 - 00002673 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Dennis L. Prince - How to Sell Anything on Ebay.pdf.torrent
2013-10-02 21:16 - 2013-10-02 21:16 - 00002665 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\eBay For Dummies - 7th Edition.pdf.torrent
2013-10-02 19:14 - 2013-10-02 19:14 - 00448512 _____ (OldTimer Tools) C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\TFC.exe
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2013-10-02 19:10 - 03684616 _____ (CrystalIdea Software ) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\uninstalltool_setup.exe
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2013-10-02 19:10 - 00000873 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Unіnstall Tool.lnk
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2013-10-02 19:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\CrystalIdea Software
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2013-10-02 19:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Uninstall Tool
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2011-10-30 14:14 - 00027600 _____ (CrystalIdea Software) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\CisUtMonitor.sys
2013-10-02 18:52 - 2013-10-02 18:53 - 01087213 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\FRST.exe
2013-10-02 07:08 - 2013-10-02 07:08 - 00234999 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RRKKILL.txt
2013-10-01 22:26 - 2013-10-01 22:26 - 00040776 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2013-10-01 21:58 - 2013-10-01 21:58 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill (1).exe
2013-10-01 21:10 - 2013-10-01 21:10 - 00004503 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_10012013_211010.txt
2013-10-01 20:52 - 2013-10-01 20:52 - 00948736 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (2).exe
2013-10-01 20:37 - 2013-10-01 20:37 - 00948736 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (1).exe
2013-10-01 19:25 - 2013-10-01 19:25 - 00060037 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.txt
2013-10-01 19:22 - 2013-10-01 19:22 - 01086873 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST (1).exe
2013-09-30 21:16 - 2013-09-30 21:16 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu (1).exe
2013-09-30 20:39 - 2013-09-30 20:39 - 00002013 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\AdwCleaner[S4].txt
2013-09-30 20:18 - 2013-09-30 20:18 - 01045226 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
2013-09-30 07:04 - 2013-09-30 07:04 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.txt
2013-09-30 07:02 - 2013-09-30 07:03 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.csv
2013-09-29 16:53 - 2013-09-29 16:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:50 - 2013-09-29 16:50 - 00000844 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2014.lnk
2013-09-29 16:43 - 2013-09-29 16:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2013-09-29 19:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Avg2014
2013-09-29 16:22 - 2013-09-29 16:22 - 12267089 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\whmcs_v5.2.7.zip
2013-09-28 22:34 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:15 - 2013-07-10 16:15 - 00002620 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\sitemap.xml
2013-09-28 18:14 - 2013-09-28 18:14 - 00002326 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\sitemap (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-26 23:24 - 2013-09-26 23:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\calibre-cache
2013-09-26 23:23 - 2013-09-29 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\Calibre Library
2013-09-26 23:23 - 2013-09-26 23:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\calibre
2013-09-26 23:17 - 2013-09-26 23:17 - 00000843 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\calibre - E-book management.lnk
2013-09-26 23:15 - 2013-09-26 23:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Calibre2
2013-09-26 22:52 - 2013-09-26 22:52 - 05946344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ADE_2.0_Installer.exe
2013-09-26 22:37 - 2013-09-26 22:38 - 52494336 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\calibre-1.5.0.msi
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-09-25 17:56 - 00001845 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Foxit Reader.lnk
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-06-09 21:59 - 00216064 _____ C:\Windows\system32\gcapi_dll.dll
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-10-02 21:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:52 - 2013-09-25 17:53 - 29966088 _____ (Foxit Corporation ) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FoxitReader606.0722_enu_Setup (2).exe
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2006-01-17 01:03 - 00126976 ____N (Brother Industries,LTD) C:\Windows\system32\BrfxD05a.dll
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2003-11-28 18:57 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\brdfxspd.dat
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2001-11-15 01:00 - 00006224 ____N C:\Windows\CVRPAGE.BMP
2013-09-25 07:15 - 2013-09-25 07:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\mflpro
2013-09-25 07:13 - 2013-09-25 07:14 - 69385323 _____ (A.I.SOFT,INC.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\MFC-7820N-inst-Vista-B2-enus.EXE
2013-09-24 20:55 - 2013-09-24 20:55 - 18070536 _____ (Adobe Systems Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdobeAIRInstaller.exe
2013-09-22 21:21 - 2013-09-22 21:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2013-09-22 21:12 - 00001728 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
2013-09-21 09:56 - 2013-10-03 07:10 - 00016857 _____ C:\Windows\pvsw.log
2013-09-21 09:55 - 2013-09-29 16:58 - 00008094 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-09-21 09:35 - 2013-09-21 09:35 - 00015924 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\WOT.torrent
2013-09-21 09:30 - 2013-09-21 09:30 - 00018285 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Alan M. Williams - Money Mastery - Principle Based Money management (Ipod files).torrent
2013-09-21 09:28 - 2013-09-21 09:28 - 00001408 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Robin Leonard - Credit Repair, 8th Edition.torrent
2013-09-21 09:26 - 2013-09-21 09:26 - 00001107 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\I Will Teach you to be Rich - Sethi_ Ramit.pdf.torrent
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2013-09-20 10:20 - 03723656 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-09-18 23:32 - 2013-09-18 23:32 - 00027538 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 6.torrent
2013-09-18 23:31 - 2013-09-18 23:31 - 00028001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 5.torrent
2013-09-18 23:30 - 2013-09-18 23:30 - 00027001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 4.torrent
2013-09-18 23:29 - 2013-09-18 23:29 - 00034673 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs Part 3.torrent
2013-09-18 23:28 - 2013-09-18 23:28 - 00028063 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs (Part 2).torrent
2013-09-18 23:26 - 2013-09-18 23:26 - 00019591 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs.torrent
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Kindle Content
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00001777 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Kindle.lnk
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Amazon
2013-09-18 22:57 - 2013-09-18 22:57 - 00012044 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Book1.xlsx
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 04454952 _____ (Piriform Ltd) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ccsetup405.exe
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 00000806 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2013-09-18 22:04 - 2013-09-18 22:05 - 18035608 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\all Studiopress Theme.zip
2013-09-18 22:02 - 2013-09-18 22:02 - 00290575 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\genesis Version 1.9.1.zip
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Video
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Compressed
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\IDM
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000820 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Internet Download Manager.lnk
2013-09-17 22:37 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 05258232 _____ (Tonec Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\idman617build10.exe
2013-09-17 22:34 - 2013-09-17 22:35 - 38103832 _____ (Amazon.com) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\KindleForPC-installer.exe
2013-09-17 22:16 - 2013-09-17 22:16 - 00003891 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Matthew Higgins, Find, Pitch and Win Your First Web Design Client.pdf.torrent
2013-09-17 22:09 - 2013-09-17 22:09 - 00062685 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Jeff Walker - How To Start From Scratch [18X webrips (MP4) + Audio (MP3) guides (PDF)].torrent
2013-09-17 22:05 - 2013-09-17 22:05 - 00026750 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 7.torrent
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2013-09-17 22:00 - 00000799 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:59 - 01130576 _____ (BitTorrent Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\utorrent.exe
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course (1).torrent
2013-09-17 21:57 - 2013-09-17 21:57 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course.torrent
2013-09-17 21:25 - 2013-09-17 21:25 - 00015164 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.xlsx
2013-09-17 21:13 - 2013-09-17 21:11 - 00001223 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.csv
2013-09-10 22:11 - 2013-09-10 22:11 - 00022840 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-09-08 22:12 - 2013-09-08 22:12 - 00027448 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-09-08 19:29 - 2013-09-08 19:30 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b (1).html
2013-09-08 09:38 - 2013-09-08 09:38 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill.exe
2013-09-08 09:36 - 2013-09-08 09:36 - 00003762 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_09082013_093622.txt
2013-09-08 09:32 - 2013-10-01 21:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RK_Quarantine
2013-09-08 09:32 - 2013-10-01 20:53 - 00026624 _____ C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys
2013-09-08 09:30 - 2013-09-08 09:30 - 00918016 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller.exe
2013-09-08 09:26 - 2013-09-08 09:26 - 01037278 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (1).exe
2013-09-08 09:11 - 2013-09-08 09:11 - 01600368 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AVG_Uploader_Free_en.exe
2013-09-08 08:55 - 2013-09-08 08:56 - 00042967 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Addition.txt
2013-09-08 08:52 - 2013-10-02 18:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-09-08 08:51 - 2013-09-08 08:51 - 01082239 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.exe
2013-09-07 09:00 - 2013-10-01 06:58 - 00000198 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\eset.txt
2013-09-06 07:06 - 2013-09-06 07:06 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe
2013-09-05 22:50 - 2013-09-05 22:50 - 01037222 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
2013-09-05 20:13 - 2013-09-05 20:14 - 14266592 _____ (Siber Systems) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AiRoboForm-cnetc.exe
2013-09-03 20:32 - 2013-09-03 20:32 - 04426880 _____ (TeamViewer) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewerQS_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:30 - 2013-09-03 20:30 - 00000957 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TeamViewer 8.lnk
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 05795048 _____ (TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewer_Setup_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TeamViewer

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

2013-10-03 07:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-10-03 07:18 - 2007-05-08 10:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2013-10-03 07:15 - 2006-11-02 05:51 - 02028110 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-10-03 07:13 - 2010-05-25 18:10 - 00052597 _____ C:\ProgramData\nvModes.001
2013-10-03 07:13 - 2010-05-25 12:19 - 00052597 _____ C:\ProgramData\nvModes.dat
2013-10-03 07:13 - 2010-02-12 01:04 - 00000878 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-10-03 07:13 - 2009-02-10 11:17 - 00000462 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\SDMsgUpdate (SD).job
2013-10-03 07:10 - 2013-09-21 09:56 - 00016857 _____ C:\Windows\pvsw.log
2013-10-03 07:10 - 2006-11-02 06:00 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-10-03 07:10 - 2006-11-02 05:47 - 00005008 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-10-03 07:10 - 2006-11-02 05:47 - 00005008 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-10-03 07:07 - 2006-11-02 06:00 - 00032604 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2013-10-03 07:03 - 2010-02-12 01:04 - 00000882 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-10-03 06:27 - 2009-06-29 05:30 - 00000904 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001UA.job
2013-10-02 21:18 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-10-02 21:16 - 2013-10-02 21:16 - 00002673 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Dennis L. Prince - How to Sell Anything on Ebay.pdf.torrent
2013-10-02 21:16 - 2013-10-02 21:16 - 00002665 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\eBay For Dummies - 7th Edition.pdf.torrent
2013-10-02 19:14 - 2013-10-02 19:14 - 00448512 _____ (OldTimer Tools) C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\TFC.exe
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2013-10-02 19:10 - 03684616 _____ (CrystalIdea Software ) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\uninstalltool_setup.exe
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2013-10-02 19:10 - 00000873 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Unіnstall Tool.lnk
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2013-10-02 19:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\CrystalIdea Software
2013-10-02 19:10 - 2013-10-02 19:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Uninstall Tool
2013-10-02 19:06 - 2010-12-22 12:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\MFAData
2013-10-02 18:54 - 2013-09-08 08:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-10-02 18:54 - 2007-04-12 00:25 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Users\Dean
2013-10-02 18:53 - 2013-10-02 18:52 - 01087213 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\FRST.exe
2013-10-02 14:27 - 2009-06-29 05:30 - 00000852 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001Core.job
2013-10-02 12:09 - 2008-09-05 11:07 - 00001122 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUser.job
2013-10-02 07:14 - 2013-08-30 18:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\AdwCleaner
2013-10-02 07:08 - 2013-10-02 07:08 - 00234999 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RRKKILL.txt
2013-10-01 22:27 - 2013-08-29 22:01 - 00470000 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Rkill.txt
2013-10-01 22:26 - 2013-10-01 22:26 - 00040776 _____ (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2013-10-01 21:58 - 2013-10-01 21:58 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill (1).exe
2013-10-01 21:10 - 2013-10-01 21:10 - 00004503 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_10012013_211010.txt
2013-10-01 21:10 - 2013-09-08 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RK_Quarantine
2013-10-01 20:53 - 2013-09-08 09:32 - 00026624 _____ C:\Windows\system32\TrueSight.sys
2013-10-01 20:52 - 2013-10-01 20:52 - 00948736 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (2).exe
2013-10-01 20:37 - 2013-10-01 20:37 - 00948736 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller (1).exe
2013-10-01 19:25 - 2013-10-01 19:25 - 00060037 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.txt
2013-10-01 19:22 - 2013-10-01 19:22 - 01086873 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST (1).exe
2013-10-01 06:58 - 2013-09-07 09:00 - 00000198 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\eset.txt
2013-09-30 21:16 - 2013-09-30 21:16 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu (1).exe
2013-09-30 20:39 - 2013-09-30 20:39 - 00002013 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\AdwCleaner[S4].txt
2013-09-30 20:18 - 2013-09-30 20:18 - 01045226 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
2013-09-30 07:14 - 2013-06-27 16:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2013-09-30 07:04 - 2013-09-30 07:04 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.txt
2013-09-30 07:03 - 2013-09-30 07:02 - 00008378 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\avg0903.csv
2013-09-29 19:53 - 2013-09-29 16:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Avg2014
2013-09-29 16:58 - 2013-09-21 09:55 - 00008094 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-09-29 16:53 - 2013-09-29 16:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:51 - 2013-09-29 16:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2014
2013-09-29 16:51 - 2012-09-29 17:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2013
2013-09-29 16:50 - 2013-09-29 16:50 - 00000844 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2014.lnk
2013-09-29 16:42 - 2009-04-08 09:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVG
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2013-09-26 23:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\Calibre Library
2013-09-29 16:40 - 2009-07-21 14:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\FileZilla
2013-09-29 16:22 - 2013-09-29 16:22 - 12267089 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\whmcs_v5.2.7.zip
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:34 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 22:33 - 2013-09-28 22:33 - 00000085 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\BingSiteAuth (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:20 - 2013-09-28 18:20 - 00000259 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\qxZui3RSzJrLJOxKeZZBsm6NohI.html
2013-09-28 18:14 - 2013-09-28 18:14 - 00002326 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\sitemap (1).xml
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-28 18:08 - 2013-09-28 18:08 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\google0b524624d3505f3b.html
2013-09-27 13:27 - 2007-10-08 10:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2012-10-29 11:15 - 00002080 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
2013-09-26 23:40 - 2013-09-26 23:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\calibre
2013-09-26 23:40 - 2006-11-02 03:33 - 01023998 _____ C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-09-26 23:24 - 2013-09-26 23:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\calibre-cache
2013-09-26 23:17 - 2013-09-26 23:17 - 00000843 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\calibre - E-book management.lnk
2013-09-26 23:15 - 2013-09-26 23:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Calibre2
2013-09-26 22:52 - 2013-09-26 22:52 - 05946344 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ADE_2.0_Installer.exe
2013-09-26 22:38 - 2013-09-26 22:37 - 52494336 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\calibre-1.5.0.msi
2013-09-25 17:56 - 2013-09-25 17:56 - 00001845 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Foxit Reader.lnk
2013-09-25 17:55 - 2013-09-25 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Foxit Software
2013-09-25 17:53 - 2013-09-25 17:52 - 29966088 _____ (Foxit Corporation ) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FoxitReader606.0722_enu_Setup (2).exe
2013-09-25 17:37 - 2007-09-12 14:50 - 00000065 _____ C:\Windows\system32\bd7820n.dat
2013-09-25 17:37 - 2007-02-19 09:59 - 00000426 _____ C:\Windows\BRWMARK.INI
2013-09-25 17:31 - 2007-02-19 09:57 - 00001079 _____ C:\Windows\Brpfx04a.ini
2013-09-25 17:31 - 2007-02-19 09:57 - 00000159 _____ C:\Windows\brpcfx.ini
2013-09-25 17:28 - 2007-02-19 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Brother
2013-09-25 17:27 - 2007-02-08 02:46 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2013-09-25 07:15 - 2013-09-25 07:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\mflpro
2013-09-25 07:14 - 2013-09-25 07:13 - 69385323 _____ (A.I.SOFT,INC.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\MFC-7820N-inst-Vista-B2-enus.EXE
2013-09-24 20:57 - 2009-04-03 11:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2013-09-24 20:55 - 2013-09-24 20:55 - 18070536 _____ (Adobe Systems Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdobeAIRInstaller.exe
2013-09-24 20:54 - 2009-03-09 14:08 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Adobe
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-09-22 21:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-08-25 19:22 - 00001666 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
2013-09-22 21:23 - 2013-08-25 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\iTunes
2013-09-22 21:21 - 2007-10-18 15:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2013-09-22 21:12 - 00001728 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
2013-09-22 21:12 - 2008-01-30 17:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2013-09-21 09:35 - 2013-09-21 09:35 - 00015924 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\WOT.torrent
2013-09-21 09:30 - 2013-09-21 09:30 - 00018285 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Alan M. Williams - Money Mastery - Principle Based Money management (Ipod files).torrent
2013-09-21 09:28 - 2013-09-21 09:28 - 00001408 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Robin Leonard - Credit Repair, 8th Edition.torrent
2013-09-21 09:26 - 2013-09-21 09:26 - 00001107 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\I Will Teach you to be Rich - Sethi_ Ramit.pdf.torrent
2013-09-21 09:04 - 2011-07-14 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\PC Tools
2013-09-21 09:04 - 2011-07-14 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PC Tools Utilities
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2013-09-20 10:20 - 03723656 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00692616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-09-20 10:20 - 2012-09-23 10:39 - 00071048 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-09-18 23:33 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Kindle Content
2013-09-18 23:32 - 2013-09-18 23:32 - 00027538 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 6.torrent
2013-09-18 23:31 - 2013-09-18 23:31 - 00028001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 5.torrent
2013-09-18 23:30 - 2013-09-18 23:30 - 00027001 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 4.torrent
2013-09-18 23:29 - 2013-09-18 23:29 - 00034673 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs Part 3.torrent
2013-09-18 23:28 - 2013-09-18 23:28 - 00028063 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs (Part 2).torrent
2013-09-18 23:26 - 2013-09-18 23:26 - 00019591 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs.torrent
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00001777 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Kindle.lnk
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Amazon
2013-09-18 23:09 - 2013-09-18 23:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Amazon
2013-09-18 22:57 - 2013-09-18 22:57 - 00012044 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Book1.xlsx
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2013-05-14 10:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PDFCreator
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2011-03-21 18:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2013-09-18 22:55 - 2010-05-29 19:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Azureus
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 04454952 _____ (Piriform Ltd) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\ccsetup405.exe
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2013-09-18 22:52 - 00000806 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2013-09-18 22:52 - 2010-05-25 10:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2013-09-18 22:05 - 2013-09-18 22:04 - 18035608 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\all Studiopress Theme.zip
2013-09-18 22:02 - 2013-09-18 22:02 - 00290575 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\genesis Version 1.9.1.zip
2013-09-17 22:42 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Video
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Compressed
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2013-09-17 22:39 - 2013-09-17 22:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\IDM
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:38 - 00000820 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\Internet Download Manager.lnk
2013-09-17 22:38 - 2013-09-17 22:37 - 05258232 _____ (Tonec Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\idman617build10.exe
2013-09-17 22:35 - 2013-09-17 22:34 - 38103832 _____ (Amazon.com) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\KindleForPC-installer.exe
2013-09-17 22:16 - 2013-09-17 22:16 - 00003891 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Matthew Higgins, Find, Pitch and Win Your First Web Design Client.pdf.torrent
2013-09-17 22:09 - 2013-09-17 22:09 - 00062685 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Jeff Walker - How To Start From Scratch [18X webrips (MP4) + Audio (MP3) guides (PDF)].torrent
2013-09-17 22:05 - 2013-09-17 22:05 - 00026750 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Top Books for Entrepreneurs 7.torrent
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2013-09-17 22:00 - 00000799 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2009-07-31 09:38 - 00000779 _____ C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\µTorrent.lnk
2013-09-17 22:00 - 2009-07-31 09:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\uTorrent
2013-09-17 21:59 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 01130576 _____ (BitTorrent Inc.) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\utorrent.exe
2013-09-17 21:58 - 2013-09-17 21:58 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course (1).torrent
2013-09-17 21:57 - 2013-09-17 21:57 - 00026270 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Ultimate_Business_Building_Course.torrent
2013-09-17 21:26 - 2011-10-25 13:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\MALWAREBYTES ANTI-MALWARE
2013-09-17 21:25 - 2013-09-17 21:25 - 00015164 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.xlsx
2013-09-17 21:11 - 2013-09-17 21:13 - 00001223 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\u11 coach colleen schedule export.csv
2013-09-10 22:11 - 2013-09-10 22:11 - 00022840 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-09-08 22:12 - 2013-09-08 22:12 - 00027448 _____ (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-09-08 19:30 - 2013-09-08 19:29 - 00000053 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\google0b524624d3505f3b (1).html
2013-09-08 09:38 - 2013-09-08 09:38 - 01898112 _____ (Bleeping Computer, LLC) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\rkill.exe
2013-09-08 09:36 - 2013-09-08 09:36 - 00003762 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\RKreport[0]_S_09082013_093622.txt
2013-09-08 09:30 - 2013-09-08 09:30 - 00918016 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\RogueKiller.exe
2013-09-08 09:26 - 2013-09-08 09:26 - 01037278 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner (1).exe
2013-09-08 09:11 - 2013-09-08 09:11 - 01600368 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AVG_Uploader_Free_en.exe
2013-09-08 08:56 - 2013-09-08 08:55 - 00042967 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\Addition.txt
2013-09-08 08:51 - 2013-09-08 08:51 - 01082239 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\FRST.exe
2013-09-07 09:17 - 2009-03-26 12:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-09-06 07:06 - 2013-09-06 07:06 - 02347384 _____ (ESET) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe
2013-09-06 07:03 - 2007-04-12 07:39 - 00144360 ____H C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2013-09-05 23:05 - 2013-08-30 19:18 - 00014418 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\hijackthis.log
2013-09-05 23:03 - 2013-08-30 19:15 - 00002521 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
2013-09-05 23:01 - 2009-12-08 00:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox
2013-09-05 23:01 - 2009-08-10 13:07 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Dean\Documents\My Dropbox
2013-09-05 22:50 - 2013-09-05 22:50 - 01037222 _____ C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
2013-09-05 20:15 - 2011-03-24 09:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\RoboForm
2013-09-05 20:14 - 2013-09-05 20:13 - 14266592 _____ (Siber Systems) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\AiRoboForm-cnetc.exe
2013-09-05 19:53 - 2006-11-02 05:46 - 01848360 _____ C:\Windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2013-09-05 19:52 - 2012-04-25 16:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2013-09-05 19:46 - 2009-07-31 12:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
2013-09-03 20:32 - 2013-09-03 20:32 - 04426880 _____ (TeamViewer) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewerQS_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:30 - 2013-09-03 20:30 - 00000957 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TeamViewer 8.lnk
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 05795048 _____ (TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Users\Dean\Downloads\TeamViewer_Setup_en.exe
2013-09-03 20:29 - 2013-09-03 20:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TeamViewer

Some content of TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\Checkupdate.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\Foxit Reader Updater.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\gcapi_dll.dll
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\gtapi_signed.dll
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\ntdll_dump.dll
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\Quarantine.exe
C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Temp\_isC014.exe

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

LastRegBack: 2013-10-03 07:18

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Here is the Addition Text
Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x86) Version: 03-10-2013
Ran by Dean at 2013-10-03 07:22:12
Running from C:\Users\Dean\Desktop
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Security Center ========================

AV: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014 (Disabled - Up to date) {0E9420C4-06B3-7FA0-3AB1-6E49CB52ECD9}
AS: Windows Defender (Disabled - Out of date) {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
AS: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014 (Disabled - Up to date) {B5F5C120-2089-702E-0001-553BB0D5A664}

==================== Installed Programs ======================

Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
µTorrent (HKCU Version: 3.3.1.30017)
32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer (Version: 6.1.1)
4500_G510nz_Help_Web (Version: 000.0.440.000)
4500G510nz_Software_Min (Version: 000.0.423.000)
4500G510nz_web (Version: 000.0.439.000)
Acronis True Image WD*Edition (Version: 13.0.14184)
Add or Remove Adobe Creative Suite 3 Master Collection (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional (Version: 8.1.3)
Adobe After Effects CS3 (Version: 8)
Adobe After Effects CS3 Presets (Version: 8)
Adobe After Effects CS3 Template Projects & Footage (Version: 8)
Adobe After Effects CS3 Third Party Content (Version: 3)
Adobe AIR (Version: 3.8.0.1430)
Adobe Anchor Service CS3 (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Asset Services CS3 (Version: 3)
Adobe Bridge CS3 (Version: 2)
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting (Version: 1.0)
Adobe BridgeTalk Plugin CS3 (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0 (Version: 4.0)
Adobe CMaps (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Color Common Settings (Version: 1.0.1)
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Community Help (Version: 3.4.980)
Adobe Contribute CS3 (Version: 4.1)
Adobe Default Language CS3 (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Device Central CS3 (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Digital Editions
Adobe Download Assistant (Version: 1.0.6)
Adobe Dreamweaver CS3 (Version: 9)
Adobe Encore CS3 (Version: 3)
Adobe Encore CS3 Library (Version: 3)
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2 (Version: 2.0.2)
Adobe Extension Manager CS3 (Version: 1.8)
Adobe Fireworks CS3 (Version: 9.0)
Adobe Flash CS3 (Version: 9.0)
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX (Version: 11.8.800.175)
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin (Version: 11.8.800.168)
Adobe Flash Video Encoder (Version: 2.0)
Adobe Fonts All (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Help Viewer CS3 (Version: 1)
Adobe Illustrator CS3 (Version: 13.0)
Adobe InDesign CS3 (Version: 5.0)
Adobe InDesign CS3 Icon Handler (Version: 5.0)
Adobe Linguistics CS3 (Version: 3.0.0)
Adobe Media Player (Version: 1.6)
Adobe MotionPicture Color Files (Version: 1.0)
Adobe PDF Library Files (Version: 8.0)
Adobe Photoshop CS3 (Version: 10)
Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 (Version: 3)
Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 Functional Content (Version: 8)
Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 Third Party Content (Version: 3)
Adobe Reader for Palm OS, 3.05
Adobe Reader X (10.1.8) (Version: 10.1.8)
Adobe Setup (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.6 (Version: 11.6.7.637)
Adobe SING CS3 (Version: 0.1)
Adobe Soundbooth CS3 (Version: 1)
Adobe Soundbooth CS3 Codecs (Version: 3)
Adobe Soundbooth CS3 Scores (Version: 1)
Adobe Stock Photos CS3 (Version: 1.5)
Adobe Type Support (Version: 1.0)
Adobe Update Manager CS3 (Version: 5.1.0)
Adobe Version Cue CS3 Client (Version: 3)
Adobe Version Cue CS3 Server {ko_KR} (Version: 3.0.0.0 {ko_KR} )
Adobe Video Profiles (Version: 1.0)
Adobe WAS CS3 (Version: 1.0)
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin (Version: 1.0)
Adobe XMP DVA Panels CS3 (Version: 1.0)
Adobe XMP Panels CS3 (Version: 1.0)
AHV content for Acrobat and Flash (Version: 1)
Amazon Kindle
Apple Application Support (Version: 2.3.6)
Apple Mobile Device Support (Version: 7.0.0.117)
Apple Software Update (Version: 2.1.3.127)
AutoBinaryCode2 (Version: 2.2.4961.25259)
AVG 2014 (Version: 14.0.3604)
AVG 2014 (Version: 14.0.4142)
AVG 2014 (Version: 2014.0.4142)
Bonjour (Version: 3.0.0.10)
Box Shot 3D (Version: 2.9.4)
Brother BRAdmin Professional 2.81 (Version: 2.81)
Brother MFL-Pro Suite (Version: 1.00)
BufferChm (Version: 130.0.331.000)
calibre (Version: 1.5.0)
Camtasia Studio 6 (Version: 6.0.2)
Canon iP90
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX
CardScan 8.0.5 (Version: 8.0.5)
CCleaner (Version: 4.05)
Conexant D850 PCI V.92 Modem
Corel Painter Essentials 3
Corel Painter Essentials 3 (Version: 3.2)
D3DX10 (Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
Defraggler (Version: 1.19)
Dell Driver Download Manager (HKCU Version: 2.1.0.0)
DellSupport (Version: 6.0.3030)
Desktop Budget 2.0
Desktop Spider 3.0
DHTML Editing Component (Version: 6.02.0001)
Digital Line Detect (Version: 1.20)
DivX Converter (Version: 7.1.0)
DivX Plus DirectShow Filters
DivX Setup (Version: 2.6.1.22)
DivX Version Checker (Version: 7.1.0.2)
D-Link Wireless N DWA-130 (Version: 1.00.0000)
Docs Opener 0.1 (Version: 0.1)
doPDF 7.3 printer
Driver Detective (Version: 6.3.0)
Drivers Install For Linksys Easylink Advisor (Version: 2.0.9)
Dropbox (HKCU Version: 2.0.22)
Easy Auto Spinner version 1.5 (Version: 1.5)
Easy Thumbnails (Remove only) (Version: 3.0)
Easy Web Builder (Version: 1.0)
easypix Photo Viewer
Endless Optin (Version: 1.0.0)
FFB - Facebook Friend Bomber (Version: 3.0.0)
File Opener Pro
File Uploader (Version: 1.2.1)
FileZilla Client 3.7.3 (Version: 3.7.3)
Final Draft 7 (Version: 7.1.3.42)
FLV Player 2.0 (build 25) (Version: 2.0 (build 25))
FormatFactory 2.15 (Version: 2.15)
Foxit Reader (Version: 6.0.6.722)
Freeware PDF Unlocker (Version: 1.0.4)
Garmin ANT Agent (Version: 2.3.4)
Garmin Communicator Plugin (Version: 4.0.3)
Garmin Training Center (Version: 3.6.1)
Garmin Training Center (Version: 3.6.5)
Garmin USB Drivers (Version: 2.3.1.0)
Garmin WebUpdater (Version: 2.5.6)
Gmail POP Troubleshooter (HKCU Version: 0.1)
Google AdWords Editor (Version: 7.0.0)
Google Calendar Sync
Google Chrome (HKCU Version: 29.0.1547.76)
Google Desktop (Version: 5.9.1005.12335)
Google Drive (Version: 1.11.4865.2530)
Google Gears (Version: 0.5.3600)
Google Talk Plugin (Version: 4.7.0.15362)
GoToAssist Corporate (Version: 9.0.0.599)
GoToMeeting 5.2.0.952 (HKCU Version: 5.2.0.952)
GPL Ghostscript 8.63
Hide My IP 2009
HiJackThis (Version: 1.0.0)
HijackThis 2.0.2 (Version: 2.0.2)
HP Officejet 4500 G510n-z (Version: 13.0)
HTML-Protector 2008
HyperNext Studio (Version: 3.83)
IM Popup Pro (Version: 1.1)
iMapBuilder Interactive Flash Map Builder v6.10 (Demo Version)
Indeo® software
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager
Intel(R) PRO Network Connections Drivers
InterActual Player
InterVideo WinDVD 8 (Version: 8.0-B8.557)
iPod for Windows 2005-03-23 (Version: 3.8.0)
Ipswitch WS_FTP Professional 2007 (Version: 11.00.002)
iTunes (Version: 11.1.0.126)
Java 7 Update 25 (Version: 7.0.250)
Java Auto Updater (Version: 2.1.9.5)
JavaFX 2.1.1 (Version: 2.1.1)
JPG to PDF Converter 1.1 (Version: 1.1)
Junk Mail filter update (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Kobo (Version: 2.1.6)
LAME v3.98.2 for Audacity
Last.fm Scrobbler 2.1.35
Linksys EasyLink Advisor 1.6 (0033)
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation) (Version: 2.2.0.1621)
LiveUpdate 1.80 (Symantec Corporation) (Version: 1.80.19.0)
Logitech QuickCam (Version: 11.90.1263)
Logitech QuickCam Driver Package
Logitech Updater (Version: 1.70)
Macromedia Dreamweaver 8 (Version: 8.0.0.2734)
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX (Version: 6.0)
Macromedia Extension Manager (Version: 1.7.240)
Macromedia Fireworks MX (Version: 6)
Macromedia Flash MX (Version: 6)
Macromedia FreeHand 10 (Version: 10)
Magic DVD Ripper V5.2.1 build 8
Mailloop 5.0
Mailloop 6 (Version: 6.00.0000)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300 (Version: 1.75.0.1300)
Market Samurai (Version: 0.85.33)
MFC RunTime files (Version: 1.0.0)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (Version: 1.1.4322)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2698023)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2742597)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (Version: 3.5.30729)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30320)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (Version: 4.0.30320)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6012.5000)
Microsoft Office 2003 Primary Interop Assemblies (Version: 11.0.6553.0)
Microsoft Office 2007 Primary Interop Assemblies (Version: 12.0.4518.1014)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In (Version: 14.0.5130.5003)
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.5 (Version: 2.0.4024.1)
Microsoft Office Live Add-in Patches (Version: 2.0.3009.0)
Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Trial (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector (Version: 14.0.5118.5000)
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Professional 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Professional 2007 Trial (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.4518.1014)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 (Version: 11.0.8173.0)
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007 (Version: 12.0.6612.1000)
Microsoft Outlook Personal Folders Backup (Version: 1.10.0.0)
Microsoft Report Viewer Redistributable 2005
Microsoft Report Viewer Redistributable 2005 (Version: 8.0.56405)
Microsoft Save as PDF or XPS Add-in for 2007 Microsoft Office programs (Version: 12.0.4518.1014)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.20125.0)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services (Version: 10.1.2531.0)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Native Client (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 RsFx Driver (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Setup (English) (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 RsFx Driver (Version: 10.1.2531.0)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files (Version: 10.1.2731.0)
Microsoft SQL Server Browser (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053 (Version: 8.0.50727.4053)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570 (Version: 9.0.30729.5570)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022 (Version: 9.0.21022)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (Version: 10.0.40219)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Runtime (Version: 8.0.60940.0)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x86) (Version: 10.0.40303)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x86) (Version: 10.0.40308)
Microsoft Works (Version: 08.05.0818)
Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories 1.2 (Version: 1.20.146.0)
Microsoft XML Parser (Version: 8.20.8730.4)
Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86 (Version: 8.0.50727.4053)
Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86 (Version: 8.0.50727.4053)
Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86 (Version: 8.0.50727.4053)
Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86 (Version: 1.00.0000)
Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86 (Version: 1.00.0000)
Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86 (Version: 1.00.0000)
Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86 (Version: 1.00.0000)
Mikogo
Mobile TS for Palm OS v1.0 (Version: 1.0 (Registered))
MobileMe Control Panel (Version: 3.1.5.0)
Mobilizer (Version: 0.9.5)
Modem Diagnostic Tool (Version: 1.0.17.8)
Move Networks Media Player for Internet Explorer
Mozilla Firefox 21.0 (x86 en-US) (Version: 21.0)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (Version: 21.0)
MSVCRT (Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978) (Version: 4.20.9841.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181) (Version: 4.20.9848.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833) (Version: 4.20.9849.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (Version: 4.20.9870.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (Version: 4.20.9876.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK (Version: 4.20.9818.0)
Netscape Browser (remove only)
NetWaiting (Version: 2.5.41)
Network (Version: 130.0.550.000)
Nikon Message Center (Version: 0.92.000)
Nikon Transfer (Version: 1.5.0)
NotePad SX 1.2
Notepad++ (Version: 6.2.2)
NVIDIA Display Control Panel (Version: 6.14.11.9745)
NVIDIA PhysX (Version: 9.09.0203)
Nvu 1.0 (Version: 1.0)
Octoshape add-in for Adobe Flash Player
OJOsoft Total Video Converter (Version: 2.7.5.0412)
Opera 9.63 (Version: 9.63)
Opera Mobile Emulator
Palm Outlook Conduits Updater (Version: 1.00.0000)
PaperPort (Version: 9.02.0814)
Password & Key Finder 5.1.3.0765(F)
PDF Settings (Version: 1.0)
PDFCreator (Version: 1.2.0)
Pervasive PSQL Service Utility 1.0
Pervasive System Analyzer
Pervasive.SQL 9 SP1 Workgroup for Windows (9.1) (Version: 9.10.020.000)
PhotoImpact X3 (Version: 13.0)
PHP Form Magic Demo version
PHPMagic 3.1 Free Trial Edition
Picture Control Utility (Version: 1.1.6)
PowerDVD (Version: 7.0)
PowerISO
Prism Video Converter
Psychic PopUps Injector 1.00
PVSonyDll (Version: 1.00.0001)
QuickBooks (Version: 19.0.4007.1091)
QuickBooks (Version: 22.0.4013.2206)
QuickBooks Customer Manager Version 1 (Version: 1.00.000)
QuickBooks Premier Edition 2010 (Version: 19.0.4007.1091)
QuickBooks Premier: Mfg and Whsle Edition 2012 (Version: 22.0.4013.2206)
QuickBooks Premier: Multicurrency Edition
QuickBooks Pro Edition 2007
Quicken 2010 (Version: 19.1.2.1)
Quickoffice
QuickTax 2007 (Version: 1.00.0000)
QuickTax 2008 (Version: 1.00.0000)
QuickTax Tracker (Version: 12.01.0000)
QuickTime (Version: 7.74.80.86)
Rank Tracker
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader (Version: )
RevenueWire Keyword Manager
Roxio Media Manager (Version: 9.4.067)
RPS CADR (Version: 9.0.48)
RPS CRT (Version: 9.0.48)
Safari (Version: 5.34.57.2)
SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones (Version: 1.5.6.0)
Scan (Version: 13.0.0.0)
Screen Capturer (Version: 1.0.4.42)
Screencast.com Desktop Uploader (Version: 1.3.11)
Screencast-O-Matic
Segoe UI (Version: 15.4.2271.0615)
SEO Elite 4 (Version: 1.00.0000)
Service Pack 1 for SQL Server 2008 (KB968369) (Version: 10.1.2531.0)
SigmaTel Audio (Version: 5.10.5102.0)
Skype Click to Call (Version: 6.10.13089)
Skype™ 6.6 (Version: 6.6.106)
SmartDraw 2009
SmartDraw PDF Filter
SmartSound Common Data (Version: 1.1.0)
SmartSound Quicktracks 5 (Version: 5.1.6)
SmartSound Quicktracks Plugin (Version: 3.0.5.0)
Snagit 10 (Version: 10.0.0)
Sonic Activation Module (Version: 1.0)
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9 (Version: 9.0.0)
Spin Writer Pro version 1.6 (Version: 1.6)
SpreadsheetConverter (Version: 4.4.0.1017)
SpreadsheetConverter V5 (Version: 5.1.17.1205)
SQL Server 2008 R2 Common Files (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
SQL Server 2008 R2 Database Engine Services (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
SQL Server 2008 R2 Database Engine Shared (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program (Version: 10.50.1600.1)
SUPERAntiSpyware (Version: 5.6.1032)
SupportSoft Assisted Service (Version: 15)
swMSM (Version: 12.0.0.1)
SysAid Server (Version: 6.0)
SysAid version 6.0 (Version: 6.0)
TeamViewer 8 (Version: 8.0.20768)
TELUS security advisor 3.7.31 (Version: 3.7.31)
TELUS Support Centre (remove only)
Time Zone Data Update Tool for Microsoft Office Outlook (Version: 12.0.4518.1062)
TomTom HOME Visual Studio Merge Modules (Version: 1.0.2)
Toolbox (Version: 130.0.648.000)
Traffic Hybrid Software v2.01
TreeSize Free V2.7 (Version: 2.7)
Trellian WebPage (Version: 4.0)
TRW conferencing (Version: 7.44)
TweetDeck (Version: 0.30.5)
Ulead Photo Explorer 8.6 (Version: 8.6)
UltimateCalculator (Version: 1.00.0000)
Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009
Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009 (Version: 3.0)
Uniblue System Tweaker
Uninstall Tool (Version: 3.3.2)
Unity Web Player (HKCU Version: )
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596620) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596660) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596802) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596848) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2687493) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2767916) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 Help (KB963663)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB2687404) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB963677)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB2817327) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB963667)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
URL Assistant
User's Guides
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.6195 (Version: 1.2.0)
VideoWebWizard 2.03 (Version: 2.03)
ViewNX (Version: 1.4.0)
Virtools 3D Life Player (Version: 4.0.0.x)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729) (Version: 9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01 (Version: 9.0.30729.01)
Visual C++ 8.0 ATL (x86) WinSXS MSM (Version: 8.0.50727.762)
Visual C++ 8.0 CRT (x86) WinSXS MSM (Version: 8.0.50727.762)
Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Second Edition Runtime
Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables (Version: 14.0.0.1)
Vuze (Version: 4.8)
WampServer 2.0
WavePad Sound Editor
Web CEO 8.0 (Version: 8.0)
WebEx Meeting Manager for Firefox/Netscape/Chrome (Version: 8.0.4917)
WebEx Support Manager for Internet Explorer (Version: 6.5.4917)
WebPosition 4 (Version: WebPosition v4.0)
WebReg (Version: 130.0.132.017)
Website Submitter 2.9.0.0 (Version: 2.9.0.0)
Winamp (Version: 5.621 )
Winamp Detector Plug-in (HKCU Version: 1.0.0.1)
Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor (Version: 2.0.5000.0)
Windows Driver Package - Dynastream Innovations (libusb0) LibUsbDevices (07/07/2009 1.12.2) (Version: 07/07/2009 1.12.2)
Windows Driver Package - Garmin (grmnusb) GARMIN Devices (04/19/2012 2.3.1.0) (Version: 04/19/2012 2.3.1.0)
Windows Driver Package - Silicon Labs Software (DSI_SiUSBXp_3_1) USB (02/06/2007 3.1) (Version: 02/06/2007 3.1)
Windows Installer Clean Up (Version: 3.00.00.0000)
Windows Live Communications Platform (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4232.0)
Windows Live Installer (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Mail (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Messenger (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Movie Maker (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Common (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Gallery (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live SOXE (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Sync (Version: 14.0.8089.726)
Windows Live UX Platform (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Writer (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Writer Resources (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin (Version: 1.0.0.8)
Windows Mobile Device Center (Version: 6.0.6783.0)
Windows Mobile Device Center Driver Update (Version: 6.0.6783.0)
Windows Sound Schemes
Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor (Version: 1.0.4)
WinRAR archiver
WinZip 11.2 (Version: 11.3.8261)
Xobni
Xobni Core (Version: 1.0.0)
Xvid 1.2.2 final uninstall (Version: 1.2)
YNAB 3 (Version: 3.6.0)
YNAB 3 (Version: 3.6.0.5)
ZoloPages (Version: 2.0.3b)

==================== Restore Points =========================

28-09-2013 07:00:01 Scheduled Checkpoint
29-09-2013 07:08:09 Scheduled Checkpoint
29-09-2013 23:42:07 Installed AVG 2014
29-09-2013 23:44:48 Installed AVG 2014
01-10-2013 18:17:04 Scheduled Checkpoint
02-10-2013 19:09:40 Scheduled Checkpoint

==================== Hosts content: ==========================

2006-11-02 03:23 - 2010-05-11 08:39 - 00000027 ____A C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts
127.0.0.1 localhost

==================== Scheduled Tasks (whitelisted) =============

Task: {075F7B0C-8858-426A-81EA-5161F4D13E82} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\CrawlStartPages
Task: {0F4B9D41-0951-4DBC-98DD-0C6D09767628} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001Core => C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2008-09-05] (Google Inc.)
Task: {11CE82B6-A694-42EF-B29D-DD553EBD32C0} - System32\Tasks\Apple\AppleSoftwareUpdate => C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01] (Apple Inc.)
Task: {11CEFFAC-EBD8-4C69-AEE6-E304BA42D5C1} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001UA => C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2008-09-05] (Google Inc.)
Task: {1D5F1ED0-254A-4C82-8A29-761EAAD823B8} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsCalendar\Reminders - Dean => C:\Program Files\Windows Calendar\WinCal.exe [2009-04-10] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {29C104D3-137C-4334-B294-A1E43025FF0C} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-12] (Google Inc.)
Task: {2EF1A2C3-210D-4AFD-BEB7-E51E7FD69C0C} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\MobilePC\TMM
Task: {358883B9-BF97-4B72-B430-B021A7E6C3BD} - System32\Tasks\Go to RoboForm Install page => C:\Windows\System32\url.dll [2013-05-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {3A950610-5351-4CF3-89BD-526A7E64AA8B} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Wireless\GatherWirelessInfo => C:\Windows\system32\gatherWirelessInfo.vbs [2008-01-05] ()
Task: {4D37F806-BDFB-477A-8120-E6D89C512CB6} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-09-20] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Task: {5293BD08-973B-4765-BCCD-8138AB62E4CF} - System32\Tasks\CCleanerSkipUAC => C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe [2013-08-21] (Piriform Ltd)
Task: {5A6D9831-D95C-4713-B4E9-F03D1644498F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\RAC\RACAgent => C:\Windows\system32\RacAgent.exe [2008-01-19] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {5A939CB6-3542-4DEF-BB3D-9B3CEE612C06} - System32\Tasks\Launch 13107 => C:\Program Files\Garmin\ANT Agent\ANT Agent.exe [2013-02-15] (GARMIN Corp.)
Task: {6F54E607-4BC6-488E-8B9D-487CAD7DDC1E} - System32\Tasks\Run RoboForm Process => C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\Identities.exe
Task: {777879FD-8709-4DA7-8087-A4ACAA987908} - System32\Tasks\{02C671D6-1880-41F6-9F87-6251762CA1EC} => C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe [2013-06-21] (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Task: {7EC48176-34AD-49F9-B548-E05E768B5BC6} - System32\Tasks\Run RoboForm TaskBar Icon => C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
Task: {81126DEF-9F16-4052-8641-4B71BBA1003F} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-12] (Google Inc.)
Task: {BBC145FA-BE01-4AE2-AF28-5D57B2550590} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\NetworkAccessProtection\NAPStatus UI
Task: {CAE93811-9F52-4E19-BF93-92D19970DF19} - System32\Tasks\Open URL by RoboForm => C:\Windows\System32\url.dll [2013-05-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {CDB1DB6D-D55F-4740-94EC-BA00AED7EE4E} - System32\Tasks\LaunchApp => C:\Program Files\MyPC Backup\MyPC Backup.exe
Task: {E201880B-1852-47A0-BBFE-02EEDC2005D0} - System32\Tasks\SDMsgUpdate (SD) => C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~2\Messages\SDNotify.exe [2008-08-11] ()
Task: {EBAEA430-3180-4258-B62B-3ADCAEB1AAFE} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUser => C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2008-09-05] (Google Inc.)
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job => C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job => C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUser.job => C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001Core.job => C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-65397526-4116523556-1080823073-1001UA.job => C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\SDMsgUpdate (SD).job => C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~2\Messages\SDNotify.exe

==================== Loaded Modules (whitelisted) =============

2013-08-07 12:25 - 2013-08-07 12:25 - 00093696 _____ () C:\Program Files\FileZilla FTP Client\fzshellext.dll
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2013-09-16 20:21 - 04053456 _____ () C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\pdf.dll
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2013-09-16 20:21 - 00410576 _____ () C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2013-09-16 20:20 - 01604560 _____ () C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\ffmpegsumo.dll
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2013-09-16 20:20 - 00709584 _____ () C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\libglesv2.dll
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2013-09-16 20:20 - 00099792 _____ () C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\libegl.dll
2013-09-27 03:32 - 2013-09-16 20:21 - 13611984 _____ () C:\Users\Dean\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll

==================== Alternate Data Streams (whitelisted) =========

AlternateDataStreams: C:\ProgramData\TEMP:0B4227B4
AlternateDataStreams: C:\ProgramData\TEMP:0D786AE3
AlternateDataStreams: C:\ProgramData\TEMP:0F8F5844
AlternateDataStreams: C:\ProgramData\TEMP:35E5AF34
AlternateDataStreams: C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BDBBA690
AlternateDataStreams: C:\ProgramData\TEMP1B5B4F1

==================== Safe Mode (whitelisted) ===================

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\atashost => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\GoToAssist => ""="Service"

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============

Name: Officejet 4500 G510n-z
Description: Officejet 4500 G510n-z
Class Guid: {6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Manufacturer: HP
Service: StillCam
Problem: : This device is disabled. (Code 22)
Resolution: In Device Manager, click "Action", and then click "Enable Device". This starts the Enable Device wizard. Follow the instructions.

Name: Officejet 4500 G510n-z
Description: Officejet 4500 G510n-z
Class Guid: {4d36e971-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: HP
Service: 
Problem: : This device is disabled. (Code 22)
Resolution: In Device Manager, click "Action", and then click "Enable Device". This starts the Enable Device wizard. Follow the instructions.

==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

Error: (10/03/2013 07:17:37 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (User: )
Description: -583

System errors:
=============
Error: (10/03/2013 07:13:42 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Windows Search4

Error: (10/03/2013 07:13:42 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Windows Search2147749155 (0x80040D23)

Error: (10/03/2013 07:13:39 AM) (Source: WMPNetworkSvc) (User: )
Description: 0xc00d2711

Error: (10/03/2013 07:13:38 AM) (Source: WMPNetworkSvc) (User: )
Description: 0xc00d2711

Error: (10/03/2013 07:12:28 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Windows Search3

Error: (10/03/2013 07:12:28 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Windows Search2147749155 (0x80040D23)

Error: (10/03/2013 07:11:56 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Windows Search2300001Restart the service

Error: (10/03/2013 07:11:56 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Windows Search2147749155 (0x80040D23)

Error: (10/03/2013 07:11:25 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Windows Search1300001Restart the service

Error: (10/03/2013 07:11:24 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: XobniService%%1053

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (04/11/2013 08:37:53 AM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 0, Application Name: Microsoft Office Word, Application Version: 12.0.6668.5000, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6612.1000. This session lasted 1681 seconds with 60 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (01/16/2013 09:06:49 AM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 3, Application Name: Microsoft Office PowerPoint, Application Version: 12.0.6600.1000, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6612.1000. This session lasted 309162 seconds with 3840 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (10/04/2012 09:44:22 AM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.6661.5003, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6612.1000. This session lasted 43 seconds with 0 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (08/27/2012 06:20:32 PM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.6661.5003, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6612.1000. This session lasted 51 seconds with 0 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (04/08/2011 09:29:00 PM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.6550.5003, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6425.1000. This session lasted 35 seconds with 0 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (03/22/2011 00:14:51 AM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 1, Application Name: Microsoft Office Excel, Application Version: 12.0.6545.5000, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6425.1000. This session lasted 49068 seconds with 780 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (03/16/2011 04:14:32 PM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.6550.5003, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6425.1000. This session lasted 165 seconds with 120 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (03/14/2011 07:10:06 AM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.6550.5003, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6425.1000. This session lasted 64636 seconds with 3060 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (03/09/2011 08:22:17 AM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.6550.5003, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6425.1000. This session lasted 867 seconds with 300 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

Error: (02/24/2011 11:28:35 AM) (Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions)(User: )
Description: ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.6550.5003, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6425.1000. This session lasted 434832 seconds with 28500 seconds of active time. This session ended with a crash.

CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
Date: 2013-10-03 07:21:14.512
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-03 07:21:13.813
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-03 07:21:12.975
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-03 07:21:12.266
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-03 07:21:11.282
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-03 07:21:10.559
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-03 07:21:09.868
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-03 07:21:08.893
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-02 07:59:28.415
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-10-02 07:59:27.736
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidshx.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

==================== Memory info ===========================

Percentage of memory in use: 57%
Total physical RAM: 2045.21 MB
Available physical RAM: 859.62 MB
Total Pagefile: 5053.34 MB
Available Pagefile: 3553.54 MB
Total Virtual: 2047.88 MB
Available Virtual: 1927.99 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: (OS) (Fixed) (Total:1782.7 GB) (Free:1592.99 GB) NTFS ==>[Drive with boot components (obtained from BCD)]
Drive d: (RECOVERY) (Fixed) (Total:80.01 GB) (Free:76.41 GB) NTFS
Drive h: (SimpleDrive) (Fixed) (Total:1863.01 GB) (Free:1141.4 GB) NTFS
Drive n: (STORAGE) (Fixed) (Total:298.09 GB) (Free:99.63 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or Vista) (Size: 1863 GB) (Disk ID: EA6818AC)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=306 MB) - (Type=DE)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=80 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 3: (Active) - (Size=-284860350464) - (Type=07 NTFS)

========================================================
Disk: 1 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or Vista) (Size: 298 GB) (Disk ID: FF78F411)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=298 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

========================================================
Disk: 2 (MBR Code: Windows XP) (Size: 1863 GB) (Disk ID: 7D2101ED)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=-198626966528) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

The sfc details text was empty after completing the scan.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Is it clear that the SFC scan is running? Do you see any message in the CMD box when it completes?

If it is completing then please do a further three scans and try after each one to retrieve the log, if you still get an empty log stop and let me know.

Do you still have Combofix on your system?


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm still getting the empty log. SFC scans for 2 secs and then shows the command prompt... is this normal?
No, I don't think I have Combofix on my system.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

2 Seconds is way too fast for it to be running correctly, it should be around 4 minutes depending on CPU speed.

Clearly the system is quite badly damaged, the quickest fix for this would be a Repair Install, but that would require a retail copy of your version of Vista with SP2, do you have or can you borrow one? The other option which would require a lot of work reinstalling all your software would be to return the system to Factory condition using the Recovery partition.

We can continue trying to repair the damage, it is up to you, but there is no guarantee that we can fix everything.

If you wish to continue with repairs then we shall run Combofix next and see what that may find and/or fix. The log is likely to be quite big as it will also find all the unsigned files that Rkill reported.

Please download *ComboFix*







from one of the locations below and *save it to your Desktop. <-Important!!!*


Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2

Be sure to print out and follow these instructions: *A guide and tutorial on using ComboFix*

*Vista*/*Windows 7* users can skip the Recovery Console instructions and use the Windows DVD to boot into the Vista Recovery Environment or Windows 7 System Recovery Options if something goes awry. If you do not have a Windows 7 DVD then please create a Windows 7 Repair Disc. *XP* users need to install the Recovery Console first, just follow the prompts when you run it.


Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, script blocking and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_. Click this link to see a list of such programs and how to disable them.
If ComboFix detects an older version of itself, you will be asked to update the program.
ComboFix will begin by showing a Disclaimer. Read it and click *I Agree* if you want to continue.
Follow the prompts and click on *Yes* to continue scanning for malware.
If using Windows 7 or Vista and you receive a UAC prompt asking if you want to continue running the program, you should press the *Continue* button.
When finished, please copy and paste the contents of C:\*ComboFix.txt* (_which will open after reboot_) in your next reply.
Be sure to *re-enable* your anti-virus and other security programs.

_-- Do not touch your mouse/keyboard until the ComboFix scan has completed, as this may cause the process to stall or the computer to lock.
-- ComboFix will temporarily disable your desktop, and if interrupted may leave it disabled. If this occurs, please reboot to restore it.
-- ComboFix disables autorun of all CD, floppy and USB devices to assist with malware removal and increase security._

If you no longer have access to your Internet connection after running ComboFix, please reboot to restore it. If that does not restore the connection, then follow the instructions for Manually restoring the Internet connection provided in the "_How to Guide_" you printed out earlier. Those instructions only apply to XP, for Vista and Windows 7 go here: Internet connection repair

*NOTE:* if you see a message like this when you attempt to open anything after the reboot *"Illegal Operation attempted on a registry key that has been marked for deletion"* please reboot the system again and the warning should not return.



> *Do NOT use ComboFix* unless you have been instructed to do so by a Malware Removal Expert. It is a powerful tool intended by its creator to be used under the guidance and supervision of an expert, *NOT for general public or personal use*. *Using this tool incorrectly could lead to serious problems with your operating system such as preventing it from ever starting again.* This site, sUBs and myself *will not* be responsible for any damage caused to your machine by misusing or running ComboFix on your own. Please read *ComboFix's Disclaimer*.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Mark,
I do have the Reinstallation DVD and it's Windows Vista Business 32BIT SP1. If I use this, would I be able to download SP2 from somewhere on the net? We might as well go this route if it's the easiest... I just want to make sure I can get SP2 from somewhere... thanks! Also, I leave to go out of town for 1 week so I will hopefully be talking to you then.
I wanted to also let you know I sure appreciate everything you're doing here and all the help. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome.

The FRST log shows you are using this version of Vista:

Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate Service Pack 2 (X86) OS Language: English(US)

That does not match the disc you have, what version of Vista is written on the Product/Licence key sticker on the PC.

To do the Repair Install you need to have a copy of Vista that matches the version installed on the system, it also needs to have SP2 on the disc, or you will need to slipstream it with SP2, see these instructions: http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/88236-repair-install-vista.html

SP2 is easily available.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm back! Yes, when I purchased the computer, it came with Windows Vista Business. I upgraded to Ultimate online.
I'm fine if I lose the Ultimate and just have the Business if it will take care of this so can you please let me know if that's possible? If not, would you know how I would get the online version that I downloaded?

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You cannot run a Repair Install with a different version of Windows to that which is installed, the copy on the hard drive has to match what is on the DVD. I would also doubt if a re-installation disc will work, if it is OEM (from the PC's manufacturer) it most probably won't and can only be used for a clean install.

Furthermore, I don't know of any way to download a legitimate copy of Vista, the only legitimate downloads I know of for Windows are for Windows 7.

All in all it would seem your only viable option is to run a clean install using the Recovery partition which will take it back to the way it was when it left the factory. All your data and software will be cleaned off the hard drive so you should make sure all your personal data is backed up to an external hard drive or DVD's.


----------



## cutstock (Mar 30, 2004)

ok... thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome, let us know how you get on.


----------

